# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2011



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2011 às 00:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com* As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2011 às 00:23)

Começo o novo ano com céu pouco nublado e 13,6 ºC.

Vento fraco de OSO.


----------



## Geiras (1 Jan 2011 às 01:52)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## Teles (1 Jan 2011 às 02:19)

Boas , por aqui 12,2ºC de temperatura , 1017 hpa, 0,0mm, 99% de humidade, nevoeiro cerrado ainda


----------



## Gongas (1 Jan 2011 às 04:06)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Bom Ano 2011 para todos.

Por Coimbra chuva fraca e tempo ameno.


----------



## jorge1990 (1 Jan 2011 às 14:15)

Boas

Por aqui:

Temperatura: 18.1ºC
Humidade: 74%
Pressão: 1018 hPa
Céu Nublado


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jan 2011 às 15:29)

olá 

O dia tem sido marcado por muita nebulosidade desde Stratocumulus, Ninbostratus e até alguns Cumulus Congestus, contudo com algumas abertas e pelo que pude observar sem precipitação excepto pela madrugada que ainda assim se apresentou fraca. Vento em geral fraco deslocando-se de NW.

A temperatura está nos cerca de *15ºC*.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jan 2011 às 15:52)

A mínima foi de 11ºC. Atualmente estão 15,4ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jan 2011 às 18:02)

Com o cair da noite o céu apresenta maior espaçamento entre nuvens e o  vento mantém-se fraco vindo de WNW.

Por aqui uns *14ºC*.


----------



## c.bernardino (1 Jan 2011 às 18:18)

Acrescento que a pressão atmosférica está mesmo estável nos 1022hPa.
Tempinho chato, este.
Para quando uma vaga de frio?


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jan 2011 às 18:22)

Ora, chegámos a um dos meses que geralmente prometem!


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jan 2011 às 18:53)

A máxima foi de 17,4ºC. Atualmente estão 13,2ºC, vento nulo e humidade a 86%.


----------



## Teles (1 Jan 2011 às 19:10)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 15,ºC , hoje dei um passeio até há costa e no regresso tirei estas fotos, peço desculpa pela qualidade mas tinha de vir com o vidro do carro fechado por isso não ficaram melhores:


----------



## Geiras (1 Jan 2011 às 19:12)

Boa noite.

Ao inicio da madrugada caiu um aguaceiro fraco que acumulou 0.2mm.

Actualmente estão 12.2ºC e vento fraco de W


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2011 às 20:12)

Bom ano !

12.2ºC agora e vento nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jan 2011 às 20:18)

*Teles*, essas cenas pelo caminho seriam imperdíveis, mas nem ficaram mal, o momento é que exigia mais atenção, sobretudo as duas últimas..., nestas parece que algo de terrível estaria para acontecer!!


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jan 2011 às 22:17)

Boa noite e bom ano de 2011!
Na ressaca da noite de ano novo, eis que o ano se iniciou quente e nublado.
De momento, sigo com 13.2ºC, 84%HR, 1023hpa, céu nublado com abertas.

Extremos do dia:

13.2ºC (actualizável)
18.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2011 às 22:46)

Boas

mínima:12,1ºC
máxima:17,7ºC

Precipitação 0,2mm

Rajada máxima de apenas 16km/h 

Agora estão 12,8ºC, 89%Hr, 1020,9hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Teles (1 Jan 2011 às 23:05)

E  por aqui neste momento o nevoeiro invadiu a cidade:


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2011 às 23:41)

10.8ºC e neblina.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jan 2011 às 00:51)

Olá 

Até ao momento não há nevoeiro por aqui.
O céu parece estar completamente limpo, vento fraco em deslocação de NW.

*valores de ontem*:
máx: 15.8ºC
mín: 12.3ºC 
*
actual*: 11.8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Jan 2011 às 10:44)

Bom dia!
Por aqui o nevoeiro é como uma parede que não deixa ver nada... está muito cerrado.
Sigo com 11.1ºC, 95%HR, 1025hpa.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2011 às 12:21)

Boas

Mínima de 7,8ºC 

Noite e manha de muita humidade e nevoeiro que se mantém já deixou acumular 0,4mm

Temperatura actual 10,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2011 às 12:25)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,6ºC

Mín - 11,7ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## NfrG (2 Jan 2011 às 12:35)

Boa tarde

Sigo com céu nublado por nuvens altas e 10,2ºC.


----------



## Teles (2 Jan 2011 às 12:36)

Boas , por aqui um nevoeiro cerrado , temperatura actual de 14,7ºc


----------



## Reportorio (2 Jan 2011 às 12:54)

Por Miratejo nevoeiro muito cerrado, 98% humidade, 10.9ºC 1024 hPa, vento Norte, Dew point 10.6ºC ,


----------



## rafaeljona (2 Jan 2011 às 14:15)

Céu pouco nublado e vento nulo por aqui.
Noite de muita humidade e nevoeiro cerrado.
Temperatura muito agradável, para este mês.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2011 às 15:00)

So agora o nevoeiro está a levantar por aqui! mesmo assim ainda sem sol! temperatura de 11,9ºC o vento é nulo


----------



## Lousano (2 Jan 2011 às 16:41)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu encoberto e vento fraco/nulo.

Máx: 10,2ºC

Min: 6,8ºC


----------



## cactus (2 Jan 2011 às 17:28)

boas , nebelina que teima em levantar e 11ºC


----------



## DRC (2 Jan 2011 às 17:32)

Aqui o dia tem estado a ser marcado pelo nevoeiro.
A temperatura também se tem apresentado relativamente fresca com *9,8ºC *actuais.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Jan 2011 às 17:37)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 12.2ºC e céu parcialmente nublado (nuvens altas).


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jan 2011 às 18:01)

Nevoeiro que teimou em não levantar o dia todo. Com o cair da noite volta a adensar-se mais.

0,4 mm de "nevoeiro" acumulado. Humidade Relativa nos 100% desde as 6 da manhã.

Extremos de Hoje:

*11.1 °C (15:49 UTC)*
*6.6 °C (05:23 UTC)*


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jan 2011 às 18:06)

Ontem à noite estava bastante nevoeiro, mas foi-se dissipando e atualmente o céu está limpo e tenho 11,2ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jan 2011 às 18:07)

olá 

Nevoeiro e mais nevoeiro em praticamente todo o dia, a temperatura apresentou-se sem grandes variações, relativamente amena durante o dia mas que agora com toda esta humidade acumulada se revela mais desconfortável.

Estão aproximadamente *10ºC*.


----------



## sandgrain (2 Jan 2011 às 18:44)

Desculpem o offtopic...

Alguém sabe quando vamos voltar a ter imagens de radar do IM da zona norte?

Obrigado


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2011 às 18:44)

De volta ao litoral centro aqui estão os extremos de hoje.
4.1ºC/10.8ºC
Precipitação:0.2mm
Pelo que ouvi foi um dia de nevoeiro persistente por aqui.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2011 às 19:09)

Dia de nevoeiro e muito pouco sol ou quase nenhum.

Máxima de 12,3ºC contra os 17,7ºc de ontem
Mínima de 7,8ºC

Agora estão 11,0ºC,95%HR, 1021,3hPa e vento nulo


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jan 2011 às 19:27)

Atualmente 9,1ºC e 86% de humidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2011 às 19:36)

sandgrain disse:


> Alguém sabe quando vamos voltar a ter imagens de radar do IM da zona norte?



Centro. Ninguém sabe, se calhar nem o próprio IM.


----------



## F_R (2 Jan 2011 às 20:11)

Boas
Acabei de chegar de Manteigas onde passei o fim de semana, mas tive de ir praticamente até a torre para ainda ver uns vestígios de neve

Em Abrantes, nevoeiro muito denso

Agora 9.7ºC

Mínima 8.7ºC
Máxima 13.7ºC


----------



## Geiras (2 Jan 2011 às 21:09)

Boas, depois de uma mínima de 6.2ºC, estou agora com 10.9ºC, 99%HR, vento fraco de NE e muito nevoeiro mas sem acumulação.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Jan 2011 às 22:08)

Olá de volta depois de dois dias bem passados na Covilhã.

Termino o dia em Leiria com algum nevoeiro.

Temperatura actual: +9.6 (Fresco)


----------



## Teles (2 Jan 2011 às 22:17)

Por aqui o nevoeiro continua cerrado , temperatura actual de 13,6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2011 às 22:22)

Por aqui neste momento estão 8.3ºC,HR: 99% e está nevoeiro cerrado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15,3ºC

T.Minima: 7,6ºC

HR.Máxima: 99%

HR.Minima: 56%


----------



## iceworld (2 Jan 2011 às 22:46)

Dia cinzento e fresco. Por agora a temp. ronda os 7º.

Chamo a atenção para o calendário da National Geographic que este ano é dedicado às florestas portuguesas


----------



## cactus (2 Jan 2011 às 23:14)

cai a noite adensa-se o noveoeiro 9,6 ºc agora


----------



## Geiras (2 Jan 2011 às 23:32)

Despeço-me com 10.5ºC, vento fraco de NE e nevoeiro cerrado!!


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Jan 2011 às 23:46)

Boas!
Dia de nevoeiro mais ou menos cerrado, com a temperatura a oscilar pouco, entre os 10.6ºC e os 13.5ºC.

De momento, ainda nevoeiro, mas já não tão cerrado como na maior parte do dia, com 10.8ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14,8ºC

Mín - 8,4ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## F_R (3 Jan 2011 às 00:08)

Começo o novo dia com nevoeiro e 8.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2011 às 07:26)

Temperatura estagnada desde ontem nos 9,8 ºC, com nevoeiro e vento fraco de NE.

Acumulados 0,2 mm devido à condensação gerada pelo nevoeiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2011 às 07:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Extremos de ontem:
> 
> Máx - 14,8ºC
> 
> ...



Ontem acumulei 0,4 mm devido ao nevoeiro, uma situação pouco frequente.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2011 às 07:44)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Ontem acumulei 0,4 mm devido ao nevoeiro, uma situação pouco frequente.



Também 0,4 mm ontem devido ao nevoeiro. A Humidade Rel. não mexe dos 100% há 28 Horas.  

Mínima de hoje 8,8ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2011 às 11:16)

HotSpot disse:


> Também 0,4 mm ontem devido ao nevoeiro. A Humidade Rel. não mexe dos 100% há 28 Horas.
> 
> Mínima de hoje 8,8ºC



Aqui por Setúbal acumulei também 0,4mm ontem de humidade  

Mínima de hoje 9,4ºC

Agora estão 11,8ºC, 93%Hr, 1021,7hPa e vento fraquinho com uma rajada de 11km/h que foi a rajada máxima ontem...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2011 às 13:03)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Ontem acumulei 0,4 mm devido ao nevoeiro, uma situação pouco frequente.



Foi como aqui, a minha estação só não acumula mais porque está alta.


----------



## thunderboy (3 Jan 2011 às 13:55)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui a mínima desceu aos 6.9ºC.
Por agora encontra-se em subida ligeira nos 12.4ºC e a Hr nos 94%, sem nevoeiro.


----------



## kelinha (3 Jan 2011 às 16:03)

iceworld disse:


> Chamo a atenção para o calendário da National Geographic que este ano é dedicado às florestas portuguesas



Link onde possa ver isso, please


----------



## F_R (3 Jan 2011 às 16:26)

Boas

Mínima de 5.7ºC

Agora 11.1ºC, que é a máxima do dia

O céu continua muito nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 19:26)

Boas

Durante a madrugada acumulei 0.2mm, não sei bem se foi do nevoeiro, porque vendo as imagens de radar... Este mês vou com 0.4mm acumulados.
A mínima por aqui foi de 10.2ºC.

Por agora segue-se céu muito nublado, vento nulo e 12.0ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jan 2011 às 19:50)

olá 

O nevoeiro verificado até final da manhã ainda mostrava alguma densidade digna de nota, mas ao dissipar-se ainda permitiu alguns raios de sol, no entanto esses breves momentos deram lugar a um céu muito nublado por nuvens médias.
O vento ao longo do dia apresentou-se geralmente fraco predominando de WSW.
*
valores de ontem* lá por casa:
máx: 13.1ºC
mín: 9.2ºC

Temperatura aproximada neste momento de *12ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 21:30)

A temperatura actual, 10.4ºC aproxima-se da mínima do dia, 10.2ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Jan 2011 às 22:08)

Por aqui a manhã começou com céu encoberto e ambiente húmido,ao final da mesma o sol apareceu e estendeu-se durante a hora do almoço,a tarde voltou a ser nublada,até que termino do dia com exactamente o mesmo (céu nublado) mas com uma neblina a refrescar o ar.

Temperactura actual:+10.7 (Fresco*)

*O costume é que quando a temperatura ultrapassa os +10.0 considera-se ambiente agradável,mas neste caso é fresco devido á sensação térmica provocada pela neblina

Máxima do dia:+14,4 (Agradável)

Mínima do dia:+7.7 (Fresco)


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 22:31)

Nebulosidade a chegar e a temperatura a aumentar 

*10.8ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jan 2011 às 23:40)

Boa noite!
Sigo com céu muito nublado, 12.4ºC, 94%HR, 1023hpa.

Extremos do dia:

10.5ºC
13.8ºC.


----------



## F_R (3 Jan 2011 às 23:44)

Sigo com 11ºC


----------



## Lousano (4 Jan 2011 às 00:02)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu encoberto, com chuviscos durante a manhã que renderam os primeiros 0,5mm do ano.

Max: 10,8ºC
Min: 4,9ºC

Neste momento 8,3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2011 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,3ºC

Mín - 9,4ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jan 2011 às 00:16)

olá 

Sem alterações significativas a noite decorre muito serena, vento fraco a nulo parecendo deslocar-se de oeste, há pouco alguns pingos pareciam ter continuidade mas de momento nada a assinalar.

*valores de 03 Jan*:
máx: 15.4ºC 
mín: 10.9ºC

*actual*: 13.2ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jan 2011 às 02:10)

Cerca de 2h já passaram e a noite mantém-se calmíssima, parece haver alguma tendência para o surgimento de nevoeiro.
Céu muito nublado, vento nulo.

*actual*: 12.7ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jan 2011 às 11:31)

olá 

Nevoeiro, ora aí está ele; apesar de não tão denso como nos dias anteriores o registo mantém-se. Vento quase inexistente e fraca amplitude térmica.
Dos *12.4ºC* de mínima até ao momento pouco evoluiu!

*actual*: 13.9ºC


----------



## Lousano (4 Jan 2011 às 12:02)

Bom tarde.

A chuva surgiu há cerca de uma hora atrás, acumulando até ao momento 3,6mm.

Neste momento 12,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2011 às 12:07)

*Extremos de Dia 01-01-2011:*







---

*Extremos de Anteontem:*






---

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Bom dia.

Sigo com 14,8ºC e chuva fraca. *1,0mm* acumulado.

Humidade nos 90% e pressão nos 1020 hPa.

Mínima de *11,7ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2011 às 13:47)

Em Odivelas e de momento, céu encoberto, chuva fraca e vento fraco.
1mm acumulado.

Ontem também acumulei 1mm.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2011 às 13:52)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 11,4ºC

Precipitação acumulada 0,2mm

Agora céu encoberto vento fraco a moderado com uma rajada máxima de 31km/h

Temperatura actual 15,8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jan 2011 às 16:21)

Olá 

Pela manhã Stratus nebulosus e precipitação fraca, pela tarde os Nimbostratus dominam o céu arrastados pelo vento de SW que em altitude aparenta estar bem mais agitado do que á superfície. Alguns períodos de chuva também pela tarde tal como se verifica neste momento.

O termómetro aqui está nos *15ºC*.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Jan 2011 às 17:37)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 14.8ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## F_R (4 Jan 2011 às 17:45)

Por cá vai chovendo já acumulando 2.0mm

Agora 12.6ºC

Mínima 10.1ºC
Máxima 14.2ºC


----------



## Lousano (4 Jan 2011 às 20:33)

Durante a tarde não existiu precipitação, mantendo-se o valor acumulado nos 3,6mm

Tmax: 14,7ºC
Tmin: 7,5ºC


----------



## Geiras (4 Jan 2011 às 20:40)

Boas

Mínima a ficar-se pelos 9.2ºC e não acumulei nada.

A rajada máxima hoje não foi alem dos 18.7km/h (nova máxima do ano)

Por agora sigo com 14ºC, vento fraco de sul e pressão a descer para os 1016hPa.


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Jan 2011 às 21:22)

Na zona de Loures registo 4.0mm de precipitação e 1017 hPa.
Curioso a diferença de precipitação norte-sul na zona da grande Lisboa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jan 2011 às 21:59)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 18,2ºC

T.Minima: 7,4ºC

Prec: 1,1mm


----------



## Geiras (4 Jan 2011 às 22:02)

A temperatura sobe.. 15.6ºC actuais e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Jan 2011 às 22:17)

Boa noite

Hoje começei o dia com céu muito nublado estando por vezes encoberto ao longo da manhã,ao inicio da tarde o tempo esteve mais claro voltando ao normal (céu muito nublado a encoberto) a meio da mesma,começando depois períodos de chuva fraca a moderada que acumularam hoje 3 mm.

Ao inicio da noite o tempo voltou a acalmar, terminando agora o meu dia com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual:+13.9 (Agradável)

Máxima do dia:+15,3 (Agradável)

Mínima do dia:+11.3 (Agradável)

Até amanhã


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jan 2011 às 23:06)

Boa noite!
Dia de céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva por aqui, ao contrário de Lisboa, de onde acabei de chegar, onde já chove.
Sigo com 15.2ºC, 88%HR, 1018hpa.

Extremos do dia:

11.5ºC
16.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,0ºC

Mín - 11,1ºC

Precipitação - 1,0 mm


----------



## Geiras (5 Jan 2011 às 00:13)

Despeço-me com 16.0ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SSW.

EDIT(00:58) Já


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2011 às 03:09)

Ontem o céu permaneceu sempre encoberto, e a chuva fraca foi caindo ao longo de praticamente todo o dia. No entanto o acumulado não foi além dos 2mm.

Agora, sigo com chuva fraca e vento fraco a moderado de SSO.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2011 às 07:19)

Bom dia.

Temperatura paralisada toda a noite. 14,7ºC actuais (máxima), *14,4ºC* de mínima, e os mesmos 14,7ºC às 00:00.

Humidade nos 92%, pressão a 1014 hPa e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Lousano (5 Jan 2011 às 09:36)

Bom dia.

Por agora chuva fraca, vento forte de Sul e 13,9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jan 2011 às 10:10)

Bela chuva que já caiu por cá, tenho já acumulados 6,2mm.


----------



## Rainy (5 Jan 2011 às 10:14)

Por aqui começou a chover intensamente sem parar ás 9:00.
Espera-se uma tarde chuvosa, como tambem os proximos dias


----------



## rafaeljona (5 Jan 2011 às 12:32)

Já acumulei 20 mm desde as 0:00 horas.
Chuva moderada que não pára


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2011 às 12:40)

Tem vindo a chover, fraco a moderado, sendo que levo *12,6mm* acumulados.

Temperatura actual de 15,1ºC, e humidade a manter-se nos 92%.

Pressão a 1013 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2011 às 13:44)

Tem estado a chover com alguma intensidade na zona norte de Lisboa.
O meu pluviometro deixou de enviar dados logo ao inicio do dia, mas as estações do WU mais próximas de mim já levam 20mm acumulados.

O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.
A temperatura está estagnada nos 15ºC.


----------



## dASk (5 Jan 2011 às 14:44)

por aqui chove agora muito forte, mas ainda só acumulei 9,4mm! a ver vamos nos próximos minutos!


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jan 2011 às 14:52)

Chove bastante forte neste momento e sigo com 10.8mm acumulados.

15.6ºC.


----------



## dASk (5 Jan 2011 às 14:56)

andres disse:


> Chove bastante forte neste momento e sigo com 10.8mm acumulados.
> 
> 15.6ºC.



engraçado que neste momento tenho os mesmos 10,8mm


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2011 às 15:10)

Já tudo escorre água, 12,6 mm até ao momento 

15,6ºC e 98%.


----------



## zejorge (5 Jan 2011 às 15:18)

Olá, boa tarde

Por aqui tem chovido com alguma intensidade e por isso já acumulei 12,9 mm.
A temperatura mantém-se amena 15,1º e o vento sopra moderado de Sul com 17,6 kmh. A rajada máxima que registei foi de 24,8 kmh de SSE


----------



## Rainy (5 Jan 2011 às 15:27)

Muita chuva em Lix e por aqui, grandes cargas de água mesmo e água a escorrer por todos os lados, e ainda hoje começou.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2011 às 16:35)

Boas

Aqui em Setúbal pouco foi o tempo que teve sem chover! vou com acumulados hoje 14,2mm e uma rajada máxima de 56,3km/h 

Temperatura actual de 16,6ºC

Em tempo real na assinatura


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2011 às 16:46)

Bem teve a chover torrencialmente nos últimos 10/15 minutos  sem parar com um rain rate máximo de 55,2mm/h e a precipitação acumulada saltou para os actuais *18,0mm* 

16,4ºC, 95%Hr, 1011,2hPa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jan 2011 às 17:18)

Na Moita sigo com 17,2 mm acumulados.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jan 2011 às 17:20)

Por aqui sigo já com 20,6mm, de momento não chove.


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (5 Jan 2011 às 17:27)

Chuva moderada por vezes forte por aqui
Neste momento parou mas vai voltar porque o ceu ta todo escuro.
Temperatura- 16ºC e Vento Fraco.


----------



## Geiras (5 Jan 2011 às 18:07)

Boas

O dia ficou marcado com um aguaceiro forte por volta das 14:30.

Tenho um acumulado de 13.2mm.

Por agora segue-se vento moderado de SW e céu muito nublado.


----------



## c.bernardino (5 Jan 2011 às 18:47)

Na zona de Pinheiro de Loures, pelas 18h registo 15,5mm de precipitação.

Note-se que este dia tinha, pelos modelos, uma previsão acumulada MUITO inferior ao verificado.


----------



## dASk (5 Jan 2011 às 18:52)

por aqui já conto 17,8mm. Algo completamente inesperado ja que só se previa entre 5 e 10mm! e a procissão ainda vai no adro! a ver vamos os dias que se seguem...!


----------



## Rainy (5 Jan 2011 às 19:19)

Aqui não choveu mais durante a tarde, mas é possível voltar a chover ainda hoje??


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jan 2011 às 19:47)

16.9¤ e vento moderado.


----------



## dASk (5 Jan 2011 às 19:57)

parece que se está a formar qualquer coisa a oeste que parece vir em direccção a Lisboa ou península de Setúbal! a ver vamos no que dá 

[URL=http://img403.imageshack.us/i/sat24ir1101


----------



## dASk (5 Jan 2011 às 20:02)

não percebi é porque é que não apareceu a imagem.. :x


----------



## PauloSR (5 Jan 2011 às 20:13)

Dask, tens que colocar o *




* 

Exemplo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mas desde já aviso que o link não remete para nenhuma imagem

Abraço


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jan 2011 às 20:14)

dASk disse:


> não percebi é porque é que não apareceu a imagem.. :x



Porque não colocaste o link correcto.


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Jan 2011 às 20:35)

Boas

O tempo em Sesimbra esteve bastante chuvoso, principalmente a célula que passou por volta das 16.30h o vento soprou moderado.

Na doca de Sesimbra foi possível fazer esta HDR 






Abraços


----------



## dASk (5 Jan 2011 às 21:09)

cai um aguaceiro forte neste momento na Moita!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2011 às 21:11)

Por aqui tudo calmo até ao momento, 12,8 mm.

16,2ºC e vento forte de SW.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2011 às 21:16)

Aqui acabou de cair o céu  um rain rate máximo de *120,0mm/h* 

Total acumulado desde as 00h 24,2mm


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jan 2011 às 21:23)

Vejo que foi um dia bastante chuvoso no sul da Extremadura (Região de Lisboa)

Aqui o dia foi também chuvoso mas não tanto.
Céu muito nublado a encoberto com períodos de chuva moderada ao longo do dia,que renderam 6mm

Acabo o meu dia com céu parcialmente nublado sem chuva.

Temperatura actual:+15.0 (Agradável)

Máxima do dia:+15.9 (Agradável)

Mínima do dia:+13.7 (Fresco*)

*Devido á sensação térmica provocada pelo vento

Até amanhã


----------



## dASk (5 Jan 2011 às 21:27)

não foi mau, e contínua a chover bem, sigo com 22,6mm desde as 0h. As previsões valem o que valem!


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jan 2011 às 21:32)

Brutal aguaceiro 

Deve ter ultrapassado os 150mm de rain rate.

E acompanhado de vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2011 às 21:48)

Chove forte por aqui neste momento, 14,0 mm


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2011 às 21:50)

Boa noite!
Dia de alguma chuva, principalmente chuva fraca, mas mais intensa nas últimas horas.
Temperatura elevada e muita humidade.
Sigo com 16.8ºc, 96%HR, 1014hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

15ºC
17.2ºC
Precipitação: 10.4mm até agora (dados do Lightning).


----------



## NfrG (5 Jan 2011 às 21:51)

Boa noite

Sigo com 16,1ºC e neste momento chove forte.
Dia marcado por chuva, por vezes forte e acompanha de vento moderado.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2011 às 21:56)

Chuva forte agora em Odivelas.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2011 às 22:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Chove forte por aqui neste momento, 14,0 mm



Acabo de atingir os 20,4 mm e ter uma rajada de 64 km/h.

Mais informações www.meteoqueluz.info


----------



## F_R (5 Jan 2011 às 22:37)

Boas

Dia de chuva também por aqui com 8.2mm acumulados

A mínima foi de 11.1ºC
Máxima, temperatura actual, 14.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2011 às 22:47)

Continua a chover com muita intensidade em Odivelas.
O vento sopra moderado de sul, soprando por vezes com rajadas fortes.

A estação mais próxima de mim, na Amadora, vai com 41mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2011 às 23:07)

Volta a chover e a precipitação é de 25,2mm   temperatura máxima atingida a pouco com 17,4ºC 

Em Tempo real na assinatura


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2011 às 23:21)

Acabou de chover com muita intensidade, mas agora abrandou. 
Dia muito chuvoso


----------



## Geiras (5 Jan 2011 às 23:31)

Boas.

Por aqui continua a chover, embora fraco neste momento.

Temperatura estabilizada nos 17ºC, vento moderado de SW e 17.7mm acumulados.


----------



## dASk (5 Jan 2011 às 23:33)

por aqui registo 25,6mm! boa noite a todos...


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2011 às 23:57)

Termino esta dia com uma precipitação total de *27,0mm* e um rain rate máximo de *120,0mm/h (21:08)*

Temperatura actual 16,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,1ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC

Precipitação - 22,4 mm


----------



## manganao (6 Jan 2011 às 00:04)

esta a chover mt agora grande aguaceiro


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2011 às 00:39)

Bem a temperatura vai subindo e já estão 17,6ºC  depois da meia noite tive uma rajada máxima de 53,1km/h


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 00:54)

miguel disse:


> Bem a temperatura vai subindo e já estão 17,6ºC  depois da meia noite tive uma rajada máxima de 53,1km/h



Por aqui estou com 17.8ºC 
Ontem a mínima foi de 14.7ºC
Rajada máxima ontem de apenas 27.4km/h, segundo a Auriol


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2011 às 01:28)

O resumo numérico do dia 05/01/2011:

Tmax: 16,2ºC

Tmin: 13,2ºC

Raj max: 60,0km/h

Precip: 4,1mm


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 02:27)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado acumulando mais 1mm 

Vento moderado com rajadas, nova máxima de 34.6km/h


----------



## zejorge (6 Jan 2011 às 12:30)

Bom dia

O céu apresenta-se nublado mas com pequenas abertas. Temperatura actual são 18,2º e a pressão está nos 1011hpa. O vento sopra moderado a forte tendo a rajada máxima sido de 41,1 kmh de SSW. Acumulei até agora 2 mm.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2011 às 14:15)

Boas

Mínima altíssima de 16,2ºC

Precipitação desde as 00h 10,8mm

Rajada máxima desde as 00h 57,9km/h (máximo do ano)

Agora estão 17,1ºC, 92%Hr, 1010,4hPa e vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jan 2011 às 14:18)

Boa Tarde, por aqui já estão acumulados 26mm, é com cada aguaceiro que é obra, para os lados de lisboa estive de serviço a manhã toda e nada de chuva.


----------



## fhff (6 Jan 2011 às 14:21)

Primeira vez que coloco aqui uma observação. Aqui vai:

Ontem (5/1/2011):

Precipitação: 27 mm 
Rajada Max: 16,4 km/h

Hoje (14:00H):
Precipitação acumulada: 0,5 mm
Temp: 16,2ºC
Pressão: 1012 hPa
Rajada Max: 21,6 km/h


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 14:56)

Boas..

Durante a madrugada e manhã caíram aguaceiros moderados que acumularam 3.0mm

A rajada máxima só chegou ainda aos 34.6km/h 

Por agora estão 17ºC (mínima de 16.7ºC), não chove e vento moderado com rajadas de SSW.


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2011 às 15:12)

Depois de um aguaceiro forte, o acumulado de hoje está nos 4,6mm.

Temp. 16,9mm


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 15:48)

Descargas Eléctricas a O de mim (no mar ainda)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Jan 2011 às 16:06)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Descargas Eléctricas a O de mim (no mar ainda)



Muito boa Célula com actividade eléctrica em fase de enchimento que dirige-se entre Lisboa e Leiria   

Vem ai festa para o Litoral Centro


----------



## rafaeljona (6 Jan 2011 às 16:50)

Chuva suoer torrencial á uns minutos.
vento forte e chuva moderada a forte, por vezes aguaceiros muito fortes


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2011 às 16:54)

Dia marcado pelo vento forte e algumas pingas esporádicas que vão caindo.

0,4 mm e 16,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2011 às 16:57)

Aqui a pouco fez uma rajada de 64,4km/h por enquanto não chove mas a linha de instabilidade que vai atravessar é de forte actividade!!


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 16:57)

Fonte


----------



## rafaeljona (6 Jan 2011 às 17:00)

Muitos trovões de seguida de Oeste.
Bem audivies, mas não vi a luz


----------



## rafaeljona (6 Jan 2011 às 17:01)

Chuva super torrencial agr

Depois dos trovoes


----------



## stormy (6 Jan 2011 às 17:04)

rafaeljona disse:


> Muitos trovões de seguida de Oeste.
> Bem audivies, mas não vi a luz



Está uma celula muito potente em grande crescimento a SW....o shear nos niveis baixos pode ser compativel com fenomenos tornadicos ou convectivos de maior severidade..
A celula está com os topos a areefecer, o que significa que está a ganhar dimensão vertical....parece uma situação a acompanhar.
A zona oeste dever-se-há prepar para grande intensidade de precipitação e rajadas de vento fortes


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Jan 2011 às 17:09)

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=sp&type=last&time=201101061800&sat=  

Cabo Carvoeiro a levar com a Célula em cheio.


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 17:09)

Stormy diz me uma coisa, esta linha irá afectar apenas o norte do sistema Montejunto-estrela como o IM prevê ou nem por isso?


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2011 às 17:09)

A célula de que falam:






Em Odivelas, zona norte, vento muito forte de sul e vai pingando.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2011 às 17:11)

Parece que está a ganhar muita força esta frente !
O sul vai ter um bom temporal resta saber se chega algo aqui ao Algarve


----------



## rafaeljona (6 Jan 2011 às 17:13)

Que trovoada que se instala neste momento.
Trovoes seguidos uns dos outros 
Grande estrondo que fazem.


----------



## rafaeljona (6 Jan 2011 às 17:14)

Chuva torrencial novamente.


----------



## stormy (6 Jan 2011 às 17:15)

*Muita atenção nas zonas litorais para fenomenos convectivos severos:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2011 às 17:25)

A frente também já chegou aqui.

Chuva moderada e 7,1mm acumulados.

EDIT: Já se ouvem trovões


----------



## NfrG (6 Jan 2011 às 17:37)

Parece que, como o IM tem na previsão descritiva, vai tudo para norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela.
É uma situação a acompanhar.

Por aqui na Amadora tudo calmo, não chove por agora e durante o dia choveu apenas uma vez.
Céu muito nublado e 16,1ºC.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Jan 2011 às 17:38)

Familiares meus dao conta de muita trovoada,chuva e vento nas Caldas da Rainha  

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=sp&type=last&time=201101061830&sat=


----------



## rafaeljona (6 Jan 2011 às 17:41)

Por aqui chove torrencialmente.
Muitos trovões e relampagos


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2011 às 17:42)

Boas tardes
Por aqui começa a trovejar.


----------



## usoldier (6 Jan 2011 às 17:44)

Lourinhã - Vento Forte muito chuva e trovoada, isto está pior pensava.


----------



## manganao (6 Jan 2011 às 17:47)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Familiares meus dao conta de muita trovoada,chuva e vento nas Caldas da Rainha
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=sp&type=last&time=201101061830&sat=



confirmo acabei de sair do trabalho e deparei-m com um temporal brutal  muita chuva e trovoada:shocking


----------



## dASk (6 Jan 2011 às 17:53)

eu também espero ansiosamente por essas coisas todas  mas ta moroso...


----------



## barts (6 Jan 2011 às 17:54)

isto está mesmo complicado por aqui, muita muita chuva e trovoada...


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 17:55)

IM actualiza os avisos


----------



## telegram (6 Jan 2011 às 18:03)

Estou em Miranda do Corvo e chove intensamente. Há pouco trovejou.


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2011 às 18:05)

telegram disse:


> Estou em Miranda do Corvo e chove intensamente. Há pouco trovejou.



Por aqui igual.

Já vai em 15,5mm


----------



## NfrG (6 Jan 2011 às 18:11)

Com os avisos do IM actualizados, Lisboa e Setúbal estão em alerta amarelo devido à previsão de chuva por vezes forte e acompanha de trovoada.


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (6 Jan 2011 às 18:15)

Por aqui o tempo ta mesmo péssimo chuva muito forte acompanhada de rajadas de vento fortes. Trovojou a bocado com relampagos em forma de raio, faltou a luz e depois voltou e os campos em frente a minha casa estao a ficar todos inundados.


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2011 às 18:18)

muita chuva e trovoada em Tomar, mas não estou preocupado porque o distrito de santarém não tem qualquer alerta por parte do IM...


----------



## bewild (6 Jan 2011 às 18:19)

Boa tarde! Estou a ver que para a minha zona está uma festa das boas e eu estou longe... Isto não há condições nenhumas! Aqui na Amadora isto está uma pasmaceira, nem chuva, nem vento e muito menos DEA...


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2011 às 18:20)

Clouds tops:

http://188.165.232.130/~meteomc/Images/sat/sat_new_ireu.gif

Atenção a todo o vale do Rio Tejo e todas as zonas planas limítrofes...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Jan 2011 às 18:22)

manganao disse:


> confirmo acabei de sair do trabalho e deparei-m com um temporal brutal  muita chuva e trovoada:shocking



Como esta agora a situaçao por ai Manganao? 

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=sp&type=last&time=201101061915&sat=


----------



## trepkos (6 Jan 2011 às 18:23)

Miguel Ferreira disse:


> Trovojou a bocado com relampagos em forma de raio,



Peço desculpa por vir aqui fazer offtopic... mas existe outro tipo de relâmpagos?

Offtopic off.


----------



## dahon (6 Jan 2011 às 18:26)

Boas.

Por Coimbra neste momento chove de forma descomunal e são gotas enormes.
Nos locais habituais já se formam verdadeiros lagos.

Cumps


----------



## necman (6 Jan 2011 às 18:26)

trepkos disse:


> Peço desculpa por vir aqui fazer offtopic... mas existe outro tipo de relâmpagos?
> 
> Offtopic off.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2011 às 18:29)

trepkos disse:


> Peço desculpa por vir aqui fazer offtopic... mas existe outro tipo de relâmpagos?




Ver nesta página que tipo de relâmpagos há...


----------



## rafaeljona (6 Jan 2011 às 18:31)

Temporal aqui por Torres Vedras.
Não pára de chover torrencialmente á horas.
Quem conhece bem Torres Vedras, na Avenida ao lado do Parque Verde da Várzea tá completamente inundada.
Já deve ter chuvido ai uns 50-60 mm.
A baixa tá toda alagada em água.
Bombeiros de um lado para o outro. Um caos.


----------



## Fábio Silva (6 Jan 2011 às 18:33)

pessoal a situação em Torres Vedras te mesmo muito muito complicada


----------



## mortagua (6 Jan 2011 às 18:36)

Autentico temporal!!! 
Vento super forte, trovoada muita e muita chuva! 
Vi 3 chapéus a ficarem completamente virados! 
É mesmo impressionante!


----------



## mgarriapa (6 Jan 2011 às 18:36)

olá amigos que pena a minha estação ter dado o berro
porque em Santarém Chove mas Chove brutalmente relâmpagos por enquanto só ao longe

 Abraço


----------



## Microburst (6 Jan 2011 às 18:36)

Aqui por Almada tem sido um dia marcado por tempo abafado, muito vento e nuvens escuras, mas nada de chuva ou trovoada para já. 

Correcção: começaram agora a cair os primeiros pingos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Jan 2011 às 18:39)

Dia marcado pelo vento moderado com rajadas. 37KM/H foi a rajada máxima.

De momento 17ºC, bastante abafado, mas sem trovoada nem chuva.

http://meteo-piedade.webnode.com - Valores em tempo real.


----------



## barts (6 Jan 2011 às 18:41)

rafaeljona disse:


> Temporal aqui por Torres Vedras.
> Não pára de chover torrencialmente á horas.
> Quem conhece bem Torres Vedras, na Avenida ao lado do Parque Verde da Várzea tá completamente inundada.
> Já deve ter chuvido ai uns 50-60 mm.
> ...



Tens PM, não quis fazer offtopic aqui...


----------



## manganao (6 Jan 2011 às 18:41)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Como esta agora a situaçao por ai Manganao?
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=sp&type=last&time=201101061915&sat=



ainda continua a trovoada mas mais ao longe e chove menos


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2011 às 18:41)

boas, off topic mas este temporal acho que está a afectar o aeroportyo de lisboa, vejam neste site http://casper.frontier.nl/lpxx/ os aviões andam às voltas até terem permissão para aterrar


----------



## DMiguel (6 Jan 2011 às 18:45)

Imensa chuva, imensos trovões, que mau tempo!


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2011 às 18:46)

Vi agora um relâmpago a sudoeste da minha localização.

O vento mantém-se forte com rajadas.

Por agora não chove.


----------



## Iuri (6 Jan 2011 às 18:48)

Estive a ver as imagens de radar e até me assustei (ando de mota).
Consideram provável que aquela frente passe por Lisboa?


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2011 às 18:49)

Alguns clarões e vento forte de sul.

16,2ºC e 0,4 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2011 às 18:51)

Começou agora a chover moderado.

Trovoada.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2011 às 18:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> vento forte de sul.


----------



## dahon (6 Jan 2011 às 18:57)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Jan 2011 às 18:59)

manganao disse:


> ainda continua a trovoada mas mais ao longe e chove menos



Obrigado 

Fim de Off-toppic.

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=sp&type=last&time=201101061945&sat=

célula mais potente na regiao de Tomar nesta altura prela imagem de Satélite


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2011 às 19:02)

Região de Tomar/Ourém com elevada concentração de descargas eléctricas neste momento.

iMapWeather

A previsão é que a tempestade progrida para nordeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2011 às 19:03)

Grande relâmpago aqui por cima 

0,8 mm começa a chover forte.


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2011 às 19:04)

Gerofil disse:


> Região de Tomar/Ourém com elevada concentração de descargas eléctricas neste momento.
> 
> iMapWeather
> 
> A previsão é que a tempestade progrida para nordeste.



Detector a registar e enviar dados em tempo real. 

----

Por aqui vento forte com rajadas e espera-se a tão aguardada festa.


----------



## DRC (6 Jan 2011 às 19:04)

Acabei de avistar um relâmpago para Norte.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2011 às 19:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Grande relâmpago aqui por cima
> 
> 0,8 mm começa a chover forte.



O mesmo aqui!

Chuva torrencial.


----------



## bewild (6 Jan 2011 às 19:04)

Neste momento acabei de ver um relâmpago mas continua muito distante pois o som demorou muito tempo a chegar... Vamos ver se isto promete!


----------



## NfrG (6 Jan 2011 às 19:06)

Chove forte e já ouvi trovoada.


----------



## meteo (6 Jan 2011 às 19:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Grande relâmpago aqui por cima
> 
> 0,8 mm começa a chover forte.



E eu não ouvi nada!

Mas já chove moderadamente por aqui.


----------



## Iuri (6 Jan 2011 às 19:07)

Chuva forte em Lisboa.


----------



## joao henriques (6 Jan 2011 às 19:11)

Iuri disse:


> Chuva forte em Lisboa.



alerta maximo aqui na povoa de santarem!!!!!!!!!!casas inundadas e pessoas em perigo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amarusp (6 Jan 2011 às 19:23)

Lousã:
Periodos de chuva por vezes forte, acompanhada com alguma trovoada


----------



## ferreirinha47 (6 Jan 2011 às 19:25)

Companheiros de forum aqui por Leiria chuva moderada a forte hà cerca de 2 horas acompanhada com trovoada, mas penso que o pico ja passou


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Jan 2011 às 19:25)

Das 17h às 18h cairam *22,7mm*  na estaçao de Ansiao


----------



## ALV72 (6 Jan 2011 às 19:26)

Viagem terrivel a que fiz agora da Leirosa ( F. Foz ) até V.N. Poiares via Soure, M.Corvo e Lousã. Chuva a potes, estrada cheia de ribeiros, relâmpagos por todo o lado, acho que nunca conduzi debaixo de condições tão adversas. O que me valeu foram os pneus novos que tenho e o repelente de água que tenho no pára-brisas.
Aqui em Poiares neste momento continua a chover forte.

Joao


----------



## Fábio Silva (6 Jan 2011 às 19:27)

pessoal como acham que vao evoluir as coisas por lisboa?? preciso dessa informaçao por causa de uma obra :S

cumps


----------



## PDias (6 Jan 2011 às 19:29)

Boa noite,

por aqui muita chuva com períodos muito fortes de intensidade!!!, 24 mm hoje a maioria na última hora.
Muita trovoada em redor, já faltou a luz, e o vento está moderado por vezes forte de SW, ou seja um verdadeiro temporal.
Quando vinha do trabalho a estrada ente o Sobral de Monte Agraço e a Merceana havia zonas bastante perigosas tal o volume dos lençois de água que vinham de todo o lado, na Merceana a água estava quase a entrar nas lojas (por cima dos passeios) e a estrada muito perto de ficar intransitável.E continua...
Mas a realçar foi mesmo a precipitação bastante forte!


----------



## joao henriques (6 Jan 2011 às 19:32)

Fábio Silva disse:


> pessoal como acham que vao evoluir as coisas por lisboa?? preciso dessa informaçao por causa de uma obra :S
> 
> cumps



os bombeiros nao param e a chuva continua de mais e santarem com aviso verde!impressionante nao acham!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fábio Silva (6 Jan 2011 às 19:37)

joao henriques disse:


> os bombeiros nao param e a chuva continua de mais e santarem com aviso verde!impressionante nao acham!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



em termos de protecçao civil os avisos da IM lançados no em cima dos acontecimentos não tem qualquer tipo de importançia visto que a protecçao civil os nives de alerta tem parametros diferente e dependem de um variado conjunto de factores entre eles as conferencias e brifings com o IM. 

os CB´s devem ter sidos avisados por fax esta manha do que era previsto para o dia de hoje mesmo não tendo sido lançado qualquer aviso.


----------



## meteo (6 Jan 2011 às 19:38)

Relâmpago espectacular a Norte daqui!

Fui á janela ver o diluvio,e no preciso momento que chego vejo o relâmpago 
Foi bem perto.Ainda só ouvi esse trovão,a ver se vou mais vezes á janela.


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 19:41)

Credo!!!!! tenho estado a ler estas últimas páginas e estou chocado com o que para aí vai! 

Por aqui o vento esta forte com rajadas e não chove. 3.2mm desde as 0h


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2011 às 19:41)

*11,6mm* acumulados em muito pouco tempo.

*84,26mm/h* de valor máximo de _rain rate_.

Continua a trovoada.


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Jan 2011 às 19:42)

Boa tarde!

Está a chover muito forte e com trovoada à mistura, espectáculo!!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2011 às 19:43)

joao henriques disse:


> os bombeiros nao param e a chuva continua de mais e santarem com aviso verde!impressionante nao acham!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Por favor, *tenham calma*. A ANPC tem em alerta os distritos de Setúbal, Lisboa, Santarém e Leiria:

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Documents/Mapa_de_alertas.pdf


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2011 às 19:46)

Começou a chover por aqui. Nada de trovoada.

Dados os relatos recebidos aqui no fórum e dadas as imagens do radar de precipitação do IM e as imagens de satélite devem de ocorrer precipitações muito significativas nas próximas horas em pouco tempo.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2011 às 19:47)

Chuva forte por aqui acompanhado de alguns trovões 

3,6 mm e vento forte.


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 19:48)

Há por aqui membros que estão a dramatizar um pouco, e quem ler este topico por alto irá entrar em pânico credo!


----------



## joao henriques (6 Jan 2011 às 19:52)

Lightning disse:


> Começou a chover por aqui. Nada de trovoada.
> 
> Dados os relatos recebidos aqui no fórum e dadas as imagens do radar de precipitação do IM e as imagens de satélite devem de ocorrer precipitações muito significativas nas próximas horas em pouco tempo.



vai continuar a chover mais nesta zona de santarem?se continuar vai se tornar muito perigoso pois as inundaçoes ja sao muitas e com mais nao sei!!espero que pare muito brevemente!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2011 às 19:54)

joao henriques disse:


> vai continuar a chover mais nesta zona de santarem?se continuar vai se tornar muito perigoso pois as inundaçoes ja sao muitas e com mais nao sei!!espero que pare muito brevemente!



Como é que sabes que as inundações são muitas ?


----------



## DRC (6 Jan 2011 às 19:55)

Por aqui vai chovendo a cântaros.


----------



## joao henriques (6 Jan 2011 às 19:56)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Há por aqui membros que estão a dramatizar um pouco, e quem ler este topico por alto irá entrar em pânico credo!



nao sabes o que estas a dizer de certeza pois nao estas a ver o que eu e mais uns milhares de ribatejanos estao!casas inundadas pessoas a chorar e a correr dum lada para o outro aflitas bombeiros e esta chuva que nao para !atençao aos comentarios obrigado


----------



## jpalhais (6 Jan 2011 às 19:57)

um aguaçeiro forte agora em almada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jan 2011 às 19:58)

Só vos digo uma coisa impressionante este dia de hoje por cá, cairam 31mm até agora devido aos constantes aguaceiros fortissimos, e o rio sorraia já leva com uma cheia, e ainda não veio essa frente que está no litoral, quando vier então não sei, e neste momento mais um aguaceiro que está a cair.


----------



## joao henriques (6 Jan 2011 às 19:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Como é que sabes que as inundações são muitas ?



tenho a garagem cheia d agua e ja tive de titar o carro de la pois se nao o tirasse perdia-o  e o largo em frente a minha casa esta um lago e as pessoaS DE FRENTE E DE LADO TAMBEM


----------



## meteo (6 Jan 2011 às 19:59)

Chuva moderada a forte, mas a trovoada parece que acabou.

PS-Afinal não acabou! Bom trovão agora!

------------
*Que tudo fique melhor ai em Santarém e onde há inundações.*


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 20:00)

Troveja ao longe


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2011 às 20:00)

ESPECTACULAR! 

3 relâmpagos com poucos segundos de intervalo, estremeceu tudo por aqui agora.


----------



## DRC (6 Jan 2011 às 20:00)

Trovão muito próximo!!!!
Chuva moderada/forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jan 2011 às 20:01)

Trovoadaaaa, acompanhado por chuva forte.


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 20:05)

andres disse:


> Trovoadaaaa, acompanhado por chuva forte.



Vai masé para o MSN para acompanhar-mos isto em particular, tenho ali a camera para filmar 

Vento forte com rajadas, chuva fraca e trovoes ao longe.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2011 às 20:06)

*Mau Tempo: Estradas condicionadas no Oeste devido a lençóis de água e quedas de árvores - CDOS*



> O mau tempo está a condicionar a circulação em algumas estradas nacionais e municipais na Região Oeste, informou hoje à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Lisboa.
> 
> Alenquer, Azambuja, Torres Vedras, Lourinhã e Sobral são as localidades onde há mais condicionamentos, sobretudo devido à ocorrência de lençóis de água e a quedas de árvores em alguns locais.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 20:09)

Chove forte acompanhado de granizo!!!


----------



## lsalvador (6 Jan 2011 às 20:11)

Por Tomar neste momento ja vou com 24.6mm, atingiu um rain rate (Máx. 134.1 mm/hr às 18:39).


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2011 às 20:16)

6,4 mm e vento forte de SW.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jan 2011 às 20:18)

Entre as 18h e as 19h em Santarém e segundo o IM, acumulados 12mm.


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 20:20)

mesmo aqui em cima!!!

Chove forte!!! 4.5mm acumulados ate ao momento.


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2011 às 20:23)

Há 5 minutos atrás caiu uma chuvada que não se via um palmo à frente, acompanhada de trovoada forte com relâmpagos frequentes, foi lindo... 

Agora continuam os relâmpagos e a chuva abrandou. 10,5 mm acumulados em pouco mais de 10 minutos.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Jan 2011 às 20:23)

Entre as 18h e as 19h destacam-se nas estaçoes amadores do *IM*

*Torres Vedras* *13mm*
*Santarem* *11,8mm*
*Tomar* *11,3mm*


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 20:25)

Lightning disse:


> Há 5 minutos atrás caiu uma chuvada que não se via um palmo à frente, acompanhada de trovoada forte com relâmpagos frequentes, foi lindo...
> 
> Agora continuam os relâmpagos e a chuva abrandou. 10,5 mm acumulados em pouco mais de 10 minutos.



Aqui continua a chover forte, alguns trovoes mas não consigo ver os relâmpagos

"cadé trovoada"


----------



## stormy (6 Jan 2011 às 20:26)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Chove forte acompanhado de granizo!!!



Tens razão que não são apenas gotas de agua de grandes dimensões?

É que com a atmosfera tão quente e com camadas de ar tão saturadas, é quase uimpossivel haver granizo


----------



## meteo (6 Jan 2011 às 20:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> 6,4 mm e vento forte de SW.



Aqui o vento até nem é muito forte,tem sido moderado..A chuva mantem-se,mas a trovoada foi para outras paragens.

Precipitação acumulada em Oeiras-*8 mm*
Pensei que fosse mais.


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2011 às 20:31)

Bem, já chega de discussão. 

Sim, é verdade que qualquer informação relevante ou séria deve ser aqui transmitida com detalhe e não uma frase sem grandes explicações, tipo isto, largado cá tipo bomba e nada mais se dizendo:



joao henriques disse:


> alerta maximo aqui na povoa de santarem!!!!!!!!!!casas inundadas e pessoas em perigo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Este tipo de coisas não são bem vindas cá, não custa nada um esforço para explicar melhor o que se está a passar.

Já confirmei com algumas pessoas que há/houve de facto muita chuva nalguns locais e problemas de lençóis de água na região de Santarém, mas não confirmei nenhuma incidência grave que ponha pessoas em perigo, o que não quer dizer que elas não existam ou tenham ocorrido.

Assuntos sérios, sejam sérios, expliquem-se, detalhem o que reportem, de contrário não vale a pena virem cá. Não se trata de duvidar, mas de ter credibilidade no que se reporta, e para isso tem que se esforçar em dizer algo mais do que apenas uma frase como aquela sobretudo numa situação que possa ser de facto séria. Mais conteúdo/substância, e menos dramatismo e smilies aos pontapés.


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 20:32)

stormy disse:


> Tens razão que não são apenas gotas de agua de grandes dimensões?
> 
> É que com a atmosfera tão quente e com camadas de ar tão saturadas, é quase uimpossivel haver granizo



Eram capaz de ser apenas pingas grossas sim, não cheguei a meter as mãos na rua, mas fazia barulho ao bater na janela como se de pedras se tratasse 

7mm acumulados


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2011 às 20:34)

Começam os bombeiros a andar para cá e para lá. 

Agora chove menos, o pico máximo da precipitação até ao momento foi de 111 mm/h. A trovoada também fugiu...


----------



## Microburst (6 Jan 2011 às 20:37)

Aqui por Almada à beira-rio continua a chuva forte, embora um pouco menos intensa do que há momentos atrás, e a trovoada acalmou. No entanto registaram-se 5 valentes relâmpagos, média de 4, 5 segundos da descarga ao trovão.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jan 2011 às 20:47)

xiii...grande carga que caiu aqui. Levo 14,0 mm acumulados (9,6 mm na última hora)


----------



## geoair.pt (6 Jan 2011 às 20:49)

Por agora está mais calmo mas entre as 17h e as 18h esteve 'agreste':


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Jan 2011 às 20:50)

Caiu ainda à instantes uma valente chuvada e ainda choveu forte durante alguns minutos, trovoada só dei conta de um relâmpago seguido do respectivo trovão.

Por agora tudo mais calmo, dia de muito vento e céu encoberto, máxima bastante elevada para esta altura do ano, registei *19,4ºC*! 

Sigo agora com 14,7ºC (antes do aguaceiro estavam 17ºC, foi uma queda abrupta da temperatura em menos de 5 minutos), vento moderado e chuva fraca.


----------



## DRC (6 Jan 2011 às 20:50)

Já chove com menos intensidade.
O pico já deve ter passado, não?


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jan 2011 às 21:01)

Novamente a cair com muita violência. A precipitação sobe para 17,6 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2011 às 21:04)

*17,0mm* acumulados. A trovoada retirou-se, e a temperatura sobe.

14,9ºC actuais, tendo descido aos *14,3ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 21:05)

Depois de uma breve pausa volta a chover com força! levo 11mm acumulados.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jan 2011 às 21:05)

Segundo o IM, entre as 19h e as 20h, Santarém com 10mm, Lisboa com 7mm e Coimbra com 4mm. Santarém segue sendo a localidade mais afectada.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jan 2011 às 21:05)

A mensagem mais engraçada da consola da Davis:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jan 2011 às 21:12)

E vão mais 4,1mm


----------



## meteo (6 Jan 2011 às 21:14)

HotSpot disse:


> A mensagem mais engraçada da consola da Davis:



Muito boa essa 

Aqui já não chove nada,nem 1 único cão


----------



## Fantkboy (6 Jan 2011 às 21:15)

Pedro disse:


> Segundo o IM, entre as 19h e as 20h, Santarém com 10mm, Lisboa com 7mm e Coimbra com 4mm. Santarém segue sendo a localidade mais afectada.



Normal nestas situações, devido a orografia das serras do montejunto, muita humidade em niveis médios!
Não é por acaso que em santarem ocorre mais fenomenos extremos!


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2011 às 21:17)

De momento a chuva parou. Acumulados 20 mm em pouco mais de uma hora.

Quanto a trovoadas, _caput_  quem tem estado a seguir o boltek já deve ter reparado que deixaram de se registar quaisquer descargas.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Jan 2011 às 21:20)

Entre as 19h e as 20 nas estaçoes amadoras do IM destacam-se

*Tomar* *10,7mm*
*Santarem* *10,2mm*
*Lisboa-Gago Coutinho* *7,0m*

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=sp&type=last&time=201101062215&sat=


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2011 às 21:21)

Pedro disse:


> Segundo o IM, entre as 19h e as 20h, Santarém com 10mm, Lisboa com 7mm e Coimbra com 4mm. *Santarém segue sendo a localidade mais afectada*.



Só porque está a acumular precipitações de 10 e 12 mm, respectivamente, nas últimas horas?
Meu caro, então é os *22.7 mm* de Ansião, em apenas 1 h. (ver aqui)
E os impressionantes valores que o Minho teve durante todo o dia (ver aqui)

Eu sei, perfeitamente, que está a ocorrer fortes precipitações e muito repentinas. Mas dizer que Santarém a cidade mais afectada, é um bocado descabido, não?


----------



## Teles (6 Jan 2011 às 21:27)

Boas, hoje andei em viagem entre a localidade da Benedita e Santarém durante o pico da intensidade de precipitação e trovoadas , como ia a conduzir , não pude tirar  fotos com muita pena minha, às dezenas de raios que presenciei durante a viagem , ao passar a localidade de Malaqueijo na A15 que fica entre Rio Maior e Santarém a precipitação e o vento  era de tal ordem que todos na A15 ligámos os sinais intermitentes devido à muito fraca visibilidade , já por Santarém  os lençóis de água dificultavam o transito, causando filas enormes, este evento deixou de precipitação acumulada até ao momento cerca de 36,2mm por aqui


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jan 2011 às 21:30)

Que bela carga de água que está a cair agora.


----------



## ct5iul (6 Jan 2011 às 21:31)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 14.4ºC 21:25
Pressão: 1007.0Hpa 21:25
Intensidade do Vento: 9.3 km/h 21:35
Escala de Beaufort: 2
Direcção do Vento:W
Rajada Max: 49.5km/h 17:47
Temperatura do vento: 13.5ºC 21:35
Ponto de Orvalho: 12.7ºC 21:25
Humidade Relativa: 90% 
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 2.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 16.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 21:25
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento chuva Fraca

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 22:05)

Boas, 12.2mm acumulados e acabei de ver um relâmpago a Sul


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jan 2011 às 22:08)

Boa noite!
Dia, ou melhor, final de tarde com alguma chuva moderada a forte e alguma trovoada.
Temperaturas altas, com muita humidade.
De momento, 16.4ºC, 91%HR, 1010hpa.
Precipitação: 18.7mm (dados do Lightning).

Extremos do dia:

15.1ºC
18.7ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Jan 2011 às 22:09)

Dia muito chuvoso aqui em Leiria

Ao longo do dia o céu esteve muito nublado ou encoberto e ocorreram períodos de chuva e aguaceiros moderados que acumularam 12-13mm.
Ao final da tarde ao longo de uma hora (18h-19h) cairam enormes cataratas do céu acompanhadas de trovoada que renderam 9-10mm
Neste momento chove bastante,mas nada do que ocorreu há 3 horas se passa.
No total até agora 22.3mm de precipitação diária

Temperactura actual:+15.2 (Agradável)

Máxima do dia:+18.1 (Agradável)

Mínima do dia:+14.9 (Agradável)

Até amanhã


----------



## Fantkboy (6 Jan 2011 às 22:16)

João Soares disse:


> Só porque está a acumular precipitações de 10 e 12 mm, respectivamente, nas últimas horas?
> Meu caro, então é os *22.7 mm* de Ansião, em apenas 1 h. (ver aqui)
> E os impressionantes valores que o Minho teve durante todo o dia (ver aqui)
> 
> Eu sei, perfeitamente, que está a ocorrer fortes precipitações e muito repentinas. Mas dizer que Santarém a cidade mais afectada, é um bocado descabido, não?



No litoral centro sim... no tópico em que estamos. Provavelmente haverá muito mais locais com acumulações mais elevadas!


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2011 às 22:19)

Neste momento o acumulado está em 25,9mm 

Das 17H/18H - 11,4mm
Das 19H/20H - 8,9mm


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2011 às 22:21)

Fantkboy disse:


> No litoral centro sim... no tópico em que estamos. Provavelmente haverá muito mais locais com acumulações mais elevadas!



Também meteu água, meu caro! Que eu saiba Ansião pertence a este tópico.


----------



## telegram (6 Jan 2011 às 22:26)

Acho que está toda a gente a exagerar. Estamos no Inverno e este é um dia típico de Inverno. Não me parece haver motivos para alarmismos.


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2011 às 22:30)

telegram disse:


> Acho que está toda a gente a exagerar. Estamos no Inverno e este é um dia típico de Inverno. Não me parece haver motivos para alarmismos.



Concordo em pleno.


----------



## DRC (6 Jan 2011 às 22:30)

Neste momento não chove, o vento sopra moderado e a temperatura está nos 15,3ºC.


----------



## telegram (6 Jan 2011 às 22:35)

15,9ºC
1007 hPa


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2011 às 22:37)

Aqui a Frente foi muito fraca! pois se tinha 10,8mm antes da frente depois da frente fiquei com 16,2mm ou seja choveu bem mais de madrugada que com a frente  o rain rate máximo foi de apenas 49,8mm/h e de madrugada!!(04:46)

O maior destaque aqui vai para o vento com uma rajada máxima de *70,8km/h (21:36)*

Agora tudo mais calmo vento a enfraquecer e não chove a algum tempo! 15,3ºC, 95%Hr, 1009,7hpa e vento moderado


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Jan 2011 às 22:39)

Houve alguns periodos mais intensos, mas acho que dentro da normalidade para a época em que estamos.Ainda assim cairam em muitos locais 10/15mm
em pouco tempo,em menos de 30 minutos em muitos casos.
Normal que tenha havido pequenas inundaçoes nessas situaçoes 

Destacam-se das 20h as 21H as seguintes estaçoes

*Almada* *12,4mm*
*Barreiro* *10,8mm*
*Lisboa-Gago Coutinho* *5,9mm*


----------



## Teles (6 Jan 2011 às 23:09)

Boas, por aqui mais uma forte chuvada que fez aumentar a precipitação 44,2mm


----------



## F_R (6 Jan 2011 às 23:20)

Boas dia de muita chuva, acumulou 31.0mm, a maior parte depois das 19 horas.

A máxima foi de 18.4ºC
A mínima de 12.9ºC

Agora 13.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2011 às 23:25)

*Várias estradas com trânsito condicionado no distrito de Santarém*

Várias estradas do distrito de Santarém estão condicionadas ao trânsito devido a lençóis de água e, em alguns casos, a quedas de muros ou árvores, disse à agência Lusa fonte da Proteção Civil. Segundo o Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro, a estrada nacional 3 está interrompida junto à Torre do Bispo (Santarém), devido a um grande lençol de água, estando os bombeiros no local a bombear a água para que a circulação seja retomada.
Também na EN3, a queda de um muro à entrada da Póvoa de Santarém está a condicionar a circulação, o mesmo acontecendo junto a Rio de Moinhos, Amoreira (Abrantes) e na nacional 118, junto à Central Termoelétrica do Pego e entre Rossio ao Sul do Tejo e Tramagal. A fonte adiantou que, além dos lençóis de água, nas últimashoras registaram-se algumas quedas de árvores, já resolvidas, e quedas de muros que, contudo, não impedem a circulação.
O vereador da Câmara Municipal de Santarém com o pelouro da proteção civil, António Valente, disse à Lusa que, dadas as inúmeras situações existentes no concelho, tem sido difícil sinalizar todos os condicionamentos. "Apelo, por isso, aos automobilistas para redobrarem os cuidados, para que não haja situações mais complicadas", afirmou. Segundo disse, entre as dezenas de situações registadas no concelho, estão, nomeadamente, a interrupção da EN3 na Torre do Bispo e condicionamentos em vários pontos da estrada do campo, da que liga a Ribeira de Santarém a Alcanhões, no Vale de Santarém, na Azóia de Baixo, na saída da ponte Salgueiro Maia para a circular urbana.
Registaram-se ainda várias inundações em casas e instalações públicas, como na biblioteca da Escola Secundária Sá da Bandeira, adiantou.

dnoticias.pt

*Idoso em cadeira de rodas retirado de habitação inundada em Torres Vedras*

Um idoso em cadeira de rodas teve de ser hoje retirado pelos bombeiros da sua habitação na freguesia de São Pedro da Cadeira, Torres Vedras, na sequência de inundações provocadas pela chuva intensa, segundo os bombeiros. “A água entrou dentro da casa e, como não havia condições de habitabilidade, o senhor vai pernoitar no Lar da Santa Casa da Misericórdia, na localidade do Sarge”, disse à agência Lusa o comandante dos bombeiros de Torres Vedras, Fernando Barão. 
O mau tempo deixou hoje cortadas ao trânsito várias estradas municipais nos concelhos de Alenquer e Torres Vedras devido à existência de lençóis de água provocados pela chuva intensa, disseram à Lusa fontes da GNR. Em Alenquer, a estrada municipal que atravessa a localidade de Abrigada está cortada, o mesmo se passa em Mafra nas localidades de Santo Isidoro e São Julião. Já em Torres Vedras estão igualmente intransitáveis as estradas municipais nas localidades do Varatojo, Pedra, Bonabal e Vila Facaia e a que liga Estrada Nacional 9 a Fonte Grada. 
Ainda no concelho de Torres Vedras, uma outra estrada na zona de A-dos-Cunhados está também cortada junto a uma ponte, assim como as estradas municipais nas localidades de Azenha Velha e Soltaria, ambas pertencentes à freguesia de São Pedro da Cadeira. A Estrada Nacional 9, na zona do Paúl, chegou a reabrir à circulação, mas voltou a estar cortada no sentido Santa Cruz-Torres Vedras. 

PÚBLICO

Por causa da chuva que caiu esta tarde com intensidade, fazendo transbordar o Rio Sorraia, há nesta altura quatro estradas submersas no concelho de Coruche. Entre as vias agora cortadas ao trânsito estão a Nacional 114, nas zonas da Amieira e do Rebolo, e a Nacional 119, que liga Coruche a Santo Estêvão.

Renascença


----------



## mgarriapa (6 Jan 2011 às 23:32)

João Soares disse:


> Só porque está a acumular precipitações de 10 e 12 mm, respectivamente, nas últimas horas?
> Meu caro, então é os *22.7 mm* de Ansião, em apenas 1 h. (ver aqui)
> E os impressionantes valores que o Minho teve durante todo o dia (ver aqui)
> 
> Eu sei, perfeitamente, que está a ocorrer fortes precipitações e muito repentinas. Mas dizer que Santarém a cidade mais afectada, é um bocado descabido, não?



Não sei se é a mais afectada!! mas que com a forte chuvada que caiu durante varias horas caiu bem mais de 10 mm apesar de o meu pulvímetro não estar a transmitir! mas a Ribeira de Perofilho está a correr bem fora do leito cortando estradas municipais!!


----------



## Fantkboy (6 Jan 2011 às 23:52)

JoÃ£o Soares disse:


> TambÃ©m meteu Ã¡gua, meu caro! Que eu saiba AnsiÃ£o pertence a este tÃ³pico.


Com toda a razao. Tava me a referir ao Minho, viana do castelo que foi referenciado pelo user ao qual respondi. Como disse tambem que certamente haveria mais localidades no litoral centro a atingir acumulaÃ§oes superiores a santarem. PeÃ§o desculpa por qualquer mal entendido.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,3ºC

Mín - 13,8ºC

Precipitação - 7,8 mm


----------



## Nuno_1010 (7 Jan 2011 às 00:23)

Rio Sizandro ja galgou as margens perto de Torres Vedras (Estrada Torres Vedras/Santa Cruz).
Caudal continua a subir e perto de galgar as margens na cidade.
Maré cheia ás 4.00 horas da madrugada.
Preve-se nova tromba de água por volta dessa hora, assim como se prevê agravamento da situação e cheias na cidade.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2011 às 00:31)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Rio Sizandro ja galgou as margens perto de Torres Vedras (Estrada Torres Vedras/Santa Cruz).
> Caudal continua a subir e perto de galgar as margens na cidade.
> Maré cheia ás 4.00 horas da madrugada.
> Preve-se nova tromba de água por volta dessa hora, assim como se prevê agravamento da situação e cheias na cidade.



A frente já lá vai nem sequer tem pós frontal por isso nas próximas horas não vai chover nada por ai alem! amanha a mais principalmente de tarde...


----------



## NunoBrito (7 Jan 2011 às 00:39)

*Extremos de ontem: *


----------



## Teles (7 Jan 2011 às 00:42)

Nuno_1010 traduz o que entendes por tromba de agua????


----------



## Lousano (7 Jan 2011 às 00:55)

Extremos de ontem:

Tmax: 18,7ºC

Tmin: 13,8ºC

Precip: 27,4mm

O dia foi de aguaceiros esporádicos durante o dia, com boas abertas e chuva moderada a forte durante a noite.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (7 Jan 2011 às 00:58)

A estrada de Torres para santa cruz esta cortada e o rio continua a subir


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2011 às 01:36)

Por aqui entre as 19h e as 20h foi um festival de Chuva forte, vento e Trovoada (algumas bem fortes).


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2011 às 04:36)

DEA's registadas entre as 15h e as 20h.


----------



## fsl (7 Jan 2011 às 09:32)

*Interessante  o comportamento da TEMP nas ultimas 24 horas:





*

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 07-01-11 9:17) 
Temperatura: 16.3°C Wind chill: 15.6°C Humidade: 80%  Ponto Condensação: 12.8°C  
Pressão: 1013.3 hPa Vento: 19.3 km/hr  SSW  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## Teles (7 Jan 2011 às 10:25)

Boas, por aqui vai caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos , que até ao momento registaram 1,0mm de precipitação acumulada.
Temperatura actual de 15,9ºC


----------



## Lousano (7 Jan 2011 às 10:41)

Bom dia.

O céu está parcialmente nublado, o vento moderado com rajadas fortes e 14,6ºC.

O aguaceiros renderam 1,5mm até ao momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jan 2011 às 11:19)

Boas.

Ontem não estive em casa quando aconteceu o forte temporal, mas estava na Atalaia á mesma.

Forte trovoada, chuva bastante violenta, acumulei 20mm aproximadamente em 1hora !

Algumas inundações.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2011 às 13:40)

* Estradas submersas e casas inundadas devido ao mau tempo*



> Estradas submersas e casas inundadas devido ao mau tempo
> 11h32m
> 
> O mau tempo causou inundações nos distritos de Santarém e Portalegre. Algumas estradas do concelho de Coruche, em Santarém, mantêm-se submersas. Em Portalegre, houve inundações em habitações e deslizamento de terras. As previsões apontam para uma ligeira melhoria do estado do tempo.
> ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2011 às 13:52)

AnDré disse:


> * Estradas submersas e casas inundadas devido ao mau tempo*



Precisamente. Ontem a curta viagem de Degracia até Moscavide, de apenas 156 km, levou quase 4 horas devido às estradas submersas, especialmente na frágil ponte de Santa Justa ao Couço, que esteve inundada com fortes correntes e uma inundação rápida do local. Teve de ser feito um retorno para Mora, com um desvio de um total de 40 km, sempre debaixo de chuva forte e visibilidade quase nula, com imensos lençóis de água em quase todas as estradas.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2011 às 13:54)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 15,3ºC 

A precipitação desde as 00h é de 0,4mm

Rajada máxima até agora 49,9km/h

Agora sol com algumas nuvens no céu e 17,4ºC a máxima até ao momento é de uns escaldantes 18,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2011 às 13:54)

Vento moderado de SSO e 17,7 ºC.

Sem precipitação acumulada desde as 0h.


----------



## meteo (7 Jan 2011 às 14:05)

AnDré disse:


> DEA's registadas entre as 15h e as 20h.



Essa descarga - isolada das outras perto do Tejo deve ter sido mesmo aqui em cima,no momento que fui ver o diluvio e vi o relampago mesmo perto daqui..Uma bomba !


Foi um belo dia ontem,com muita chuva e trovoada.


----------



## Teles (7 Jan 2011 às 14:16)

Boas, por aqui chove com alguma intensidade, acompanhado de vento com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 16:44)

Boas, ao inicio da manhã caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 0.2mm

Por agora vento moderado, céu nublado com abertas e 16ºC


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 17:11)

Célula a S/SW de mim


----------



## F_R (7 Jan 2011 às 17:13)

Alguma chuva na última hora, tendo acumulado 2.2mm

Ouvi agora na rádio que estão previstas inundações nas zonas baixas de Constância e Barquinha. Cá em Abrantes o Tejo também já saiu da margens normais, mas coisa pouca.

Estão 14.4ºC

Mínima de 12.7ºC
Máxima de 17.3ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2011 às 17:35)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal acabou de cair uns aguaceiros que fazem o acumulado hoje subir para os 1,4mm

Máxima de *18,3ºC* (máxima do ano)

Agora estão 15,7ºC, 86%Hr, 1015,2hPa e vento fraco a moderado a rajada máxima foi 50km/h (00:02)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2011 às 17:48)

Por aqui á pouco caiu um belo aguaceiro de curta duração, mas rendeu 2.1mm.


----------



## Microburst (7 Jan 2011 às 17:53)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui á pouco caiu um belo aguaceiro de curta duração, mas rendeu 2.1mm.



Aqui por Almada caiu também um valente aguaceiro entre as 17h15 e as 17h30. Gota grossa batida a rajadas de vento de Sudoeste, encharcou tudo o que o sol quentinho que se fez sentir até meio da tarde tinha ajudado a secar.


----------



## Microburst (7 Jan 2011 às 18:10)

Uma pergunta aos meus colegas: isto é um CB?
Está neste momento a Oeste da capital, foto tirada há 5 minutos atrás, e encaminha-se para a Grande Lisboa.


----------



## Rainy (7 Jan 2011 às 18:22)

Não me pareçe que passe por aqui, vai passar a Norte, como já é habitual
Mas esta frente fria em aproximação vai afectar todo o país ou só o Norte e Centro?


----------



## thunderboy (7 Jan 2011 às 18:32)

Boa noites
Ontem por aqui o dia rendeu 32.8mm, muito além do que esperava.
Espero poder ir ver o caudal aqui do Alviela amanhã que dever ir bem cheio...


----------



## dASk (7 Jan 2011 às 19:04)

essa célula vem para aqui! E sim, é um CB sim!  bela foto também reparei nessa célula a pouco na minha varanda a W daqui..!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2011 às 19:05)

dASk disse:


> essa célula vem para aqui! E sim, é um CB sim!  bela foto também reparei nessa célula a pouco na minha varanda a W daqui..!



Essa célula têm actividade eléctrica?


----------



## NfrG (7 Jan 2011 às 19:08)

Boa Noite

Sigo com céu encoberto e 15,5ºC. 

O que acham que nos espera esta noite?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2011 às 19:22)

Por aqui neste momento estão 14,4ºC, o vento sopra fraco de SW 2,2km/h, o céu está com algumas nuvens e a humidade está nos 95%.

T.Máxima: 19.9ºC

T.Minima: 13,2ºC

HR.Máxima: 99%

HR.Minima: 61%

Rajáda:27,4km/h.


----------



## Microburst (7 Jan 2011 às 19:22)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Essa célula têm actividade eléctrica?



Não me parece, meu colega. Tem estado a largar umas pingas, mas pouco mais que isso.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2011 às 19:23)

Microburst disse:


> Não parece, meu colega. Tem estado a largar umas pingas, mas pouco mais que isso.



Pois já reparei que á medida que avança mais para terra perde a força.


----------



## Microburst (7 Jan 2011 às 19:27)

As pingas passaram agora a valente aguaceiro.


----------



## dASk (7 Jan 2011 às 19:29)

ainda nem entrou bem em terra!!  e pela imagem do radar está é a ganhar força, embora não traga actividade electrica, pontualmente ainda pode dar um aguaceiro pontualmente forte em alguns locais da grande Lisboa!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2011 às 19:31)

O acumulado de preciptação de ontém até ás oohoras foi de 45mm, hoje vou com apenas 4,6mm.


----------



## dASk (7 Jan 2011 às 19:36)

eu avisei  está a chover forte e feio por aqui!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2011 às 19:37)

uau, se calhar vi mal a imagem em satélite.


----------



## dASk (7 Jan 2011 às 20:12)

a depressão está com bom aspecto! será que vai mesmo só chover o que está previsto??


----------



## Nuno_1010 (7 Jan 2011 às 21:19)

Para Peniche vai tar tranquilo ou talvez não?


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 21:30)

Parece que vem lá festa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2011 às 22:20)

Há pouco mais um aguaceiro que caiu tendo rendido 2,3mm, o que faz um total de hoje de : 6,9mm.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Jan 2011 às 22:37)

Sigo com 14.9ºC.


----------



## NfrG (7 Jan 2011 às 22:44)

Este "comboio" de células está a ir para Norte ou é impressão minha?


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 22:52)

Ora bem.... já tenho a camera preparada


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 22:57)

O IM actualizou os avisos e apenas o litoral norte tem aviso para chuva


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2011 às 23:05)

De momento, 16,1 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SSO.

Acumulados 1,6 mm durante toda a tarde, até agora.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Jan 2011 às 23:13)

O dia aqui em Leiria foi nublado,com períodos de sol.
Ao inicio da noite(entre as 19h e as 20h) registou-se um aguaceiro que acumulou 1mm,precipitação diária de hoje até agora.
Ontem ainda choveu um pouco mais depois do meu seguimento postado ás 22:09,que acabou por acumular mais 1.8mm,deixando o total de precipitação acumulada ontem nos 23.1mm.

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado,mas como já disseram aqui parece que vem aí qualquer coisa...

Temperatura actual:+14.3 (Agradável)

Máxima do dia:+17.0 (Agradável)

Mínima do dia:+13.8 (Fresco*)

*Devido á frescura do vento

Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2011 às 23:16)

Aqui por Setúbal o acumulado da minha estação hoje foi de 2,4mm não deve chover até as 00h!

A máxima foi de 18,3ºC e a mínima de 15,3ºC

Rajada máxima de 50km/h

Agora estão 16,1C estagnados, humidade nos 88% a pressão é de 1015,8hPa e o vento sopra moderado de SW

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 23:19)

Acumulado hoje de 1.0mm

Condições actuais:

Temperatura: 16.3ºC
Pressão: 1015hPa
Vento: Moderado de SSW


----------



## Microburst (7 Jan 2011 às 23:32)

Trovoadapower disse:


> O IM actualizou os avisos e apenas o litoral norte tem aviso para chuva



Também recebi o mesmo, mas pelas últimas imagens de satélite não parece que o "grosso" da frente se dirige para a zona da Estremadura e eventualmente península de Setúbal?


----------



## Reportorio (7 Jan 2011 às 23:55)

Segundo o satélite vamos ter festa, mas a esta hora ainda não entrou no "Range" do radar de Loulé, se a avaria do radar de Coruche já tivesse sido sanada talvez já desse para ter alguma noção.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC

Precipitação - 0,6 mm


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2011 às 00:06)

Números de ontem:

Tmax: 16,9ºC

Tmin: 12,9ºC

Precip: 3mm


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2011 às 00:17)

Dada a situação prevista para as próximas 24 horas, o detector encontra-se ligado e a registar dados em tempo real.

Acompanhem em Tempoemcorroios.com.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2011 às 00:22)

Acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro em Setúbal o rain rate chegou aos 66mm/h e a precipitação desde as 00h é de 2,6mm

temperatura 15,6ºC


----------



## Teles (8 Jan 2011 às 00:35)

Boas, e eis que depois da meia noite começou a chover que deixou até ao momento 1,8mm de precipitação


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2011 às 00:37)

Boas, acabo de ter a rajada máxima do dia (8) de 33.8km/h.

Temperatura nos 16.8ºC pressão a descer para os 1014hPa e vento moderado com rajadas de SSW


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2011 às 02:13)

O vento tem vindo em aumento como esperado para esta madrugada ate ao inicio da tarde de Sábado, tive uma rajada máxima até agora de 53km/h de Sw

Temperatura 16,3ºC

pressão 1014,2hP

Precipitação desde as 00h 2,8mm

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jan 2011 às 02:39)

Acumulado de ontem:8.5mm
Já há cheias no Alviela por esta zona.
Amanhã tentarei ir lá e tirar fotos.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2011 às 02:59)

O vento tem estado a aumentar significativamente de intensidade aqui.
Sopra forte a muito forte de SW.

Têm caído alguns aguaceiros, mas nada de relevante.

-------------

EDIT (3:13) - Rajadas bastante fortes agora.


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2011 às 03:00)

Neste momento em Sintra vento forte a moderado e aguaceiros pouco frequentes.


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2011 às 03:29)

Neste momento em Sintra vento forte a moderado e aguaceiros pouco frequentes.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2011 às 03:46)

Já se avistam clarões a oeste, no mar. 

O vento mantém-se muito forte.


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2011 às 03:55)

Confirmo! Já avistei três relampagos, um a oeste do campo grande (lx) e dois noroeste de odivelas... A ver se temos animação!


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2011 às 04:13)

Estão a ocorrer com bastante frequência.
3 nos últimos 15 segundos.

Mas ainda muito longe, e a noroeste de mim.



EDIT (4:26): 9 relâmpagos nos últimos 60 segundos. Pena estarem tão longe.


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2011 às 04:32)

Por agora parece ter abrandado. A idéia q me dá é q se dirigem para a zona de Leiria. O vento por agora também abrandou.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2011 às 04:34)

bewild disse:


> Por agora parece ter abrandado. A idéia q me dá é q se dirigem para a zona de Leiria. O vento por agora também abrandou.



13 relâmpagos nos últimos 60 segundos!!


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2011 às 04:42)

Deve ser do local onde estou q não consigo avistar. Neste momento estou em Alhandra, o vento é praticamente nulo. Daqui a pouco já vou para Sobral de Monte Agraço e espero ver alguma coisa.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2011 às 04:45)

A célula está com um aspecto muito agreste.







Os relâmpagos são de 5-10 segundos.
Mas as nuvens baixas apenas me deixam ver clarões.

O vento sopra muito forte de SW.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2011 às 04:47)

AnDré disse:


> A célula está com um aspecto muito agreste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 mesmo!! E o pior é que parece que se dirige mesmo na minha direcção


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2011 às 04:48)

Está com bom aspecto desde q não traga nenhum fenomeno severo q venha ela e deixe mais uma "aguinha". Eu quando disse q avistei relampagos também me referia a clarões.


----------



## PDias (8 Jan 2011 às 04:49)

Por aqui grande festival de relâmpagos a SW , W e NW, são seguidos, e já consigo ouvi-los ao longe, o vento está moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 40 km/h, estão 14,7ºC, a pressão 1009,7hpa e 1,5mm desde as 00.00H.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2011 às 04:55)

Diminuiu a frequência, mas este último já se ouviu bem.

O vento está muito forte.


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2011 às 05:00)

No local onde me encontro na Alhandra não se passa nada a unica coisa de anormal é o Tejo já estar alagar alguns estabelecimentos junto à margem. 

PS. Acabei de avistar um relampago a norte.


----------



## PDias (8 Jan 2011 às 05:00)

Dilúviuo por aqui, trovoada, vento forte.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2011 às 05:00)

ouvi agora um trovão ao longe, vamos ver o que me espera


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2011 às 05:02)

Com a entrada em terra, a frequência da trovoada diminuiu drasticamente.
Cheguei a contar 13 relâmpagos em 60 segundos, e agora anda à volta de 1 em cada 2 minutos.

Imagem de radar:


----------



## dASk (8 Jan 2011 às 05:03)

por aqui é vê-la passar a norte! muitos clarões nos últimos minutos.. de sublinhar apenas o vento forte, ja registei uma rajada de 61,2km/h


----------



## dASk (8 Jan 2011 às 05:05)

Andre como consegues ver a imagem do radar das 4,50?  eu só csg de meia em meia hora....


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2011 às 05:07)

Mais um relampago em Alhandra, dá a idéia q se está aproximar no entanto ainda não consegui ouvir nenhum trovão. A frequência dos relampagos aqui é de um por minuto.


----------



## manganao (8 Jan 2011 às 05:14)

trovoada e chova com bastante intensidade aki


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2011 às 05:15)

dASk disse:


> Andre como consegues ver a imagem do radar das 4,50?  eu só csg de meia em meia hora....



Faz o seguinte:
1. Seleccione RADAR: Loulé/CC
2. Seleccione Produto: Máximos de reflectividade. 

Actualizações de 10 em 10 minutos, ao minuto 7.
Ou seja, às 5:17, teremos a imagem das 5:10.

----------------

Está a parar a trovoada. Já se vêem poucos relâmpagos.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2011 às 05:47)

A chuva vai caindo com bastante intensidade.
A trovoada é que foi para outras paragens.

O vento entretanto também acalmou.


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2011 às 05:56)

Neste momento já em casa chove moderado com vento também ele moderado.
Na viagem até aqui avistei apenas dois relampagos mas depois não se viu mais nenhum possivelmente estaram outros a vê-los.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2011 às 06:07)

Forte trovão agora!!

5mm acumulados.

---------------

EDIT (6:13) - Outro forte a NE de Odivelas.


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2011 às 06:14)

Já ouvi dois trovões um deles bem forte.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2011 às 08:16)

Sigo com 7,2 mm acumulados.

Nas próximas horas vai continuar a chover moderado pela zona de Lisboa.


----------



## F_R (8 Jan 2011 às 08:46)

Bom dia

Inicio de dia chuvoso e com trovoada

7.0mm acumulados e 10.6ºC que é a mínima até ao momento


----------



## Teles (8 Jan 2011 às 09:09)

Boas, por aqui por volta das cinco da manha fui acordado pelo barulho da forte precipitação que caiu, deixando até ao momento 8,3mm 
As nuvens tinha este aspecto há pouco:


----------



## fsl (8 Jan 2011 às 09:47)

A queda brusca da TEMP e do VENTO esta madrugada:









Condições actuais   (actualizado às 08-01-11 9:44) 
Temperatura: 13.9°C Wind chill: 13.3°C Humidade: 82%  Ponto Condensação: 10.9°C  
Pressão: 1012.5 hPa Vento: 11.3 km/hr  SSE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 5.4 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2011 às 09:55)

Noite de muita chuva, alguma trovoada e bastante vento.

14mm acumulados.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2011 às 09:56)

Estava já o vento calmo mas nos últimos minutos levantou-se um temporal e foi igualada a rajada máxima do dia 61,2 km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jan 2011 às 09:58)

Bom Dia

Que belo começo de dia que foi hoje, por volta das 07:00H abateu-se por cá uma trovoada acompanhada de muita chuva e vento, tendo acumulado 7,8mm, por agora vai pingando.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2011 às 10:05)

Realmente o vento estava mais calmo, agora levantou-se grande vendaval.

Chuvisca.

*Distrito de Setúbal agora também em alerta amarelo de chuva acompanhada de trovoada.*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jan 2011 às 10:06)

O que podemos contar nas próximas horas?


----------



## Rainy (8 Jan 2011 às 10:33)

Aqui o tempo está muito calmo para o meu gosto


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2011 às 10:36)

Bom dia!
Embora eu não tenha dado por nada, parece que, segundo relatos da patroa, trovejou com força, de madrugada.
Além disso, ainda choveu, embora nada de especial.
5mm acumulados, segundo os dados do Lightning.
De momento, não chove, e a temperatura está nuns amenos 14.2ºC.


----------



## Rainy (8 Jan 2011 às 10:39)

Não percebo nada a frente ainda está sobre nós mas n chove e a oesta até vai clareando
Podiam-me explicar?


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2011 às 10:45)

Rainy disse:


> Não percebo nada a frente ainda está sobre nós mas n chove e a oesta até vai clareando
> Podiam-me explicar?



A frente propriamente dita (frente fria) já lá vai...passou na tua zona por volta das 4-5 da manhã.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Jan 2011 às 11:13)

olá 

Início de dia bem agitado.
Se ontem pela tarde a nebulosidade intercalava com algumas abertas, vento muitas vezes forte de SW e aguaceiros, condições que esta manhã se repetiram mas incrementadas com alguma trovoada sobretudo por volta das 5h.
De momento não chove, o vento permanece moderado a forte e muita nebulosidade num tom bem carregado a sul.

A temperatura ronda os *14ºC*.


----------



## rafaeljona (8 Jan 2011 às 11:14)

Por volta das 5 da manha caiu um peso de água brutal aqui em Torres Vedras.
Muita trovoada e distancia entre luz e som de 5 segundos.
Acumulei 20 mm em 7 minutos.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2011 às 11:29)

Boas

Aqui em Setúbal a frente apenas deixou 7,0mm pouco para o que esperava  alias até foi menos 3mm já eu tinha antes da frente!!

Temperatura mínima de 12,0ºC

Rajada máxima 64,4km/h

Agora estão alguns mammatus no céu não chove e  a temperatura é de 14,8ºC com 79%Hr, 1013,7hPa e vento moderado de SW


----------



## DRC (8 Jan 2011 às 12:26)

A madrugada foi marcada pela trovoada com dois ou três trovões mesmo aqui por cima.
Agora vai pingando depois de uma valente carga de água.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jan 2011 às 12:27)

Boas,
Neste momento chove fraco e estão 13,1ºC, sendo que a mínima foi de 12ºC.
P.S.: Na SIC Notícias estiveram a dizer que passou por aqui um "mini-tornado". Quando é que estes se decidem a ter uns fundamentos nas notícias que dão?


----------



## sandgrain (8 Jan 2011 às 12:39)

Boas!

Por Cascais chove moderadamente há algum tempo e o vento sopra moderado.

Sigo com 13,8º e 1013,3hPa


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2011 às 12:40)

> *Tornado provoca danos em três empresas na zona industrial da Figueira da Foz - Proteção Civil municipal*
> 
> Figueira da Foz, Coimbra, 08 jan (Lusa) -- Uma loja de móveis situada na zona industrial da Figueira da Foz ficou hoje parcialmente destruída e outros dois pavilhões sofreram danos devido a um tornado, disse fonte da Proteção Civil municipal.
> 
> ...


http://www.google.com/hostednews/epa/article/ALeqM5h8hzfkLlEEXlHGy394AHRX6X_rLw?docId=11960847


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2011 às 12:41)

Boas

Apenas acumulei 4.5mm desde as 0h.

Por agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento diminuiu ligeiramente, mas durante a madrugada esteve com rajada fortes.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Jan 2011 às 12:48)

Tanto o vento como a precipitação, tratando-se de aguaceiros, ambos muitas vezes localizados tendem a variar frequentemente de intensidade.
De momento por aqui chove com alguma intensidade, a acompanhar, o vento surge com algumas rajadas mais fortes; ao passar, a calma retorna. Tem sido este o registo.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2011 às 12:59)

Chove moderado e vento com rajadas.


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2011 às 13:06)

Chove forte por aqui!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2011 às 13:24)

Chuva moderada contínua, e vento moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2011 às 13:30)

Por aqui noite e manhã marcada por chuva algo intensa tendo acumulado 10,0 mm.

Neste momento está sol e 12,2ºC.


----------



## Rainy (8 Jan 2011 às 13:31)

A tarde parece que vai ser de acalmia.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Jan 2011 às 13:34)

E parece que se avizinha uma tarde menos cinzenta.
Nebulosidade a manter o percurso SW/NE, acalmia no vento e sem precipitação por agora e desde o início da manhã que se nota uma descida da temperatura que agora anda pelos cerca de *11ºC*.


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (8 Jan 2011 às 13:41)

Por aqui Ribeira de Pedrulhos concelho Torres Vedras de madrugada por volta das 5 horas da manha caiu uma carga de agua muito intenssa juntamente com granizo e trovoada com relampagos e vento.
De manha acordei com ceu muito nublado tendo caido um aguaceiro fraco.  Neste momento o ceu está com um cumbulu nimbo a passar a sul da minha casa e outro a norte  dos que formam a trovoada mas infelismente parece que não vai passar por aqui, porque o ceu possui uma aberta entre os dois cumbulos nimbos.
Sigo agora também com vento fraco com rajadas moderadas e temperatura nos 12ºC.


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2011 às 13:48)

9.0mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (8 Jan 2011 às 13:50)

Afinal enganeime porque a tal nuvem a norte da minha casa esta a tomar o rumo em direcção para aqui e está a ficar bem mais negra.
Parece que vou ter alguns minutos de festa!


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (8 Jan 2011 às 14:01)

Segui com um aguaceiro moderado.
Vento neste momento fraco.
Tempo parece que vai melhorar de tarde.
Esperemos para ver o que o tempo trará.


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2011 às 14:17)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada com chuva por vezes forte e acompanhada de vento forte. Alguma trovoada a registar também durante a madrugada e manhã. 5,3 mm acumulados desde as 0 horas.

Por agora o céu está a limpar e o tempo a melhorar. Mas penso que será de esperar mais alguma precipitação causada pelos aguaceiros que ainda estão previstos. 

O IM mantém o aviso amarelo até às 18h de hoje, portanto a conclusão que tiro é que ainda poderá acontecer alguma coisa, embora nada de significativo.

Temperatura nos 14,2ºC e HR nos 98%.

Em relação a descargas eléctricas, há neste momento a registar e desde as 0 horas cerca de 3702 DEA's, das quais 65,2% Intra-nuvem e 34,8% Nuvem-terra.


----------



## dASk (8 Jan 2011 às 14:18)

por aqui chove fraco agora, sigo com 14mm e 61,8mm acumulados desde o início do mês. Por aqui a época hidrológica de 2009/2010 já foi esquecida, todos os meses desde Outubro de 2010 registaram precipitações superiores! Quem diria...


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2011 às 14:33)

Tem estado a chover muito na ultima hora em Setúbal e vai se manter mais uns 20/30 minutos depois acalmia total

vou com 13,2mm e chove por vezes forte


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2011 às 14:37)

E que grande trovão agora mesmo em cima da cidade


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jan 2011 às 14:38)

Neste momento já não chove e o céu está a limpar. Estão 14,2ºC e 83% de humidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2011 às 14:38)

miguel disse:


> E que grande trovão agora mesmo em cima da cidade



Ouvi !

TROVOADAAA !


----------



## dASk (8 Jan 2011 às 14:39)

Sim estou a ver uma grande escuridão aí pra esses lados!! aqui o sol é quem manda agora..


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2011 às 14:39)

Parou de chover e 9.7mm acumulados.
O vento abrandou e sopra fraco de SSW tendo tido a rajada máxima de apenas 35.3km/h.

Agora está uma célula escura a E e vi um relâmpago bem como ouvi o trovao


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jan 2011 às 14:42)

E eis que se levanta vento moderado, a fazer movimentar a palmeira do meu vizinho. A temperatura está nos 14,6ºC e estão 82% de humidade.


----------



## Rainy (8 Jan 2011 às 14:47)

E assim começam os dias de sol e céu azul, por aqui já não deve chover nada de relevante até Quarta.
Agora para o Norte ainda vai chover hoje e amanha.


----------



## Norther (8 Jan 2011 às 14:50)

Mini tornado varre zona industrial da Figueira da Foz
Inserido em 08-01-2011 13:05


Não há vítimas, mas os danos materiais são avultados.

Um mini tornado atravessou hoje uma faixa da zona industrial da Figueira da Foz deixando um rasto de destruição. Embora não haja vítimas, os danos materiais são avultados como explicou o primeiro comandante dos bombeiros municipais da Figueira, Jorge Piedade. 

“A parte da maquinaria sofreu danos provocados pela chuva das águas porque o vento levantou quase totalmente a cobertura de uma fábrica de móveis e de exposição de móveis”, explicou. 

Jorge Piedade contou que o “entrou por um lado, saiu por outro e destrui tudo por onde passou. Na zona de estacionamento de outra fábrica de móveis, deteriorou a estrutura toda e alguns postes da PT caíram”. 

Fonte da Protecção Civil municipal esclareceu que se tratou de um tornado “de fraca intensidade”, que provocou danos “de pequena dimensão”.

Bons dias 
Por acaso ninguém de Figueira da Foz deu conta disto?


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jan 2011 às 14:51)

Norther disse:


> Mini tornado varre zona industrial da Figueira da Foz
> Inserido em 08-01-2011 13:05
> 
> 
> ...



Eu não dei conta de nada, mas a zona industrial ainda fica longe daqui, é do outro lado do Mondego.


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2011 às 14:53)

Norther disse:


> Mini tornado varre zona industrial da Figueira da Foz
> Inserido em 08-01-2011 13:05
> 
> 
> ...



Não existem mini-tornados.  

Não estou a criticá-lo a si, estou a criticar os _media_, que a esta altura já deviam de ter vergonha na cara continuarem a afirmar tal barbaridade.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jan 2011 às 14:55)

Lightning disse:


> Não existem mini-tornados.
> 
> Não estou a criticá-lo a si estou sim a criticar os _media_, que a esta altura já deviam de ter vergonha na cara continuarem a afirmar tal barbaridade.



Isso já eu à bocado disse... Se ocorreu ou não um tornado não sei, mas um mini-tornado não aconteceu de certeza...
Para acabar com o off-topic, o céu aqui já se encontra pouco nublado, estão 14,7ºC e 81% de humidade.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2011 às 15:01)

Aqui por volta das 5:30h/6:00h caiu uma grande chuvada acompanhada de vento e trovoadas.
Agora de momento, cai um aguaceiro moderado


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2011 às 15:02)

Boas, o céu a ESTE estava assim há pouco:


----------



## Teles (8 Jan 2011 às 15:03)

Boas, duas fotos de agora:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2011 às 15:11)

Mínima de 12,7 ºC.

Fortes aguaceiros registados pelas 6h da manhã e outro ao início da tarde, num total acumulado de 14,8 mm.


----------



## telegram (8 Jan 2011 às 15:11)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu não dei conta de nada, mas a zona industrial ainda fica longe daqui, é do outro lado do Mondego.



Eu estou do outro lado do Mondego, a cerca de 1 Km em linha recta da zona industrial. Não me apercebi de nada. Entre as 10h30 e as 11h00 choveu com grande intensidade e com bastante vento, mas nada fora do normal.

Parece que houve muitos estragos com este tornado. Alguém sabe a que horas foi?


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2011 às 15:20)

Depois daquele período de chuva moderada e  forte por vezes e com um forte trovão reina a calmaria com sol, a temperatura recupera e é de 14,1ºc a humidade de 86% com uma pressão nos 1012,7hPa e o vento sopra fraco de WSW 

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h é de 14,2 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2011 às 15:40)

Há minutos:


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2011 às 15:40)

Rainy disse:


> E assim começam os dias de sol e céu azul, por aqui já não deve chover nada de relevante até Quarta.
> Agora para o Norte ainda vai chover hoje e amanha.



Quarta mas não a próxima era bom que fosse só até quarta! vai ser até pelo menos dia 20/21 de Anticiclone em cima, mas até ao fim do dia de Domingo e manha de Segunda  são ainda possíveis aguaceiros e não só no Norte


----------



## zejorge (8 Jan 2011 às 15:44)

Boa tarde

Depois de uma madrugada com trovoada e chuva forte, a bonança tende a chegar.
Já com algumas abertas registo 14,0º de temp., vento fraco de SSW com 5,7 kmh, tendo acumulado desde a meia noite 9,4 mm.
O as quotas dos rios Tejo e Zêzere baixaram ligeiramente o que adicionado à melhoria das condições atmosféricas aponta para que ambos os caudais retomem  o seu leito.


----------



## Norther (8 Jan 2011 às 15:44)

Lightning disse:


> Não existem mini-tornados.
> 
> Não estou a criticá-lo a si, estou a criticar os _media_, que a esta altura já deviam de ter vergonha na cara continuarem a afirmar tal barbaridade.




Sim tb sei que não existem mini tornados  isto foi postado hoje de manha pela RR e postei aqui porque queria saber se alguém se tinha apercebido de algo, agora os media ja sabemos como é


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2011 às 15:50)




----------



## N_Fig (8 Jan 2011 às 15:55)

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, 149,9ºC e 84% de humidade.



telegram disse:


> Eu estou do outro lado do Mondego, a cerca de 1 Km em linha recta da zona industrial. Não me apercebi de nada. Entre as 10h30 e as 11h00 choveu com grande intensidade e com bastante vento, mas nada fora do normal.
> 
> Parece que houve muitos estragos com este tornado. Alguém sabe a que horas foi?



Pelo que sei foi de madrugada.
Edit: 14,9ºC obviamente


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2011 às 15:56)

N_Fig disse:


> Neste momento céu pouco nublado, *149,9º*C e 84% de humidade.
> 
> 
> 
> Pelo que sei foi de madrugada.



Está quente por aí  

Céu pouco nublado e muito sol


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2011 às 15:56)

N_Fig disse:


> Neste momento céu pouco nublado, *149,9ºC* e 84% de humidade.



Está calor por aí 

Por aqui o Sol brilha...


----------



## PDias (8 Jan 2011 às 16:12)

Boa tarde,

depois da madrugada (a partir das 4.30H/5.00h) agitada com trovoada, chuva forte e vento moderado a forte, agora está tudo muito mais calmo com alguns aguaceiros esporádicos, estão 13,6ºC e vento fraco de SW.

Algumas fotos de hoje:

Vista a N - Serra de Montejunto (zona dos radares militares).






Vista a NE:






Outra a NE:






Mais uma a NNE:






Agora a WSW:






Até logo!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2011 às 16:41)

14.5ºC e vento fraco.

Céu pouco nublado


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2011 às 16:45)

Boa tarde.

Os Cumulus e Cumulus Congestus desfilam pelos céus, com 14,3ºC de temperatura. Ameno, mas mais fresco que nos dias anteriores.

Mínima de *11,8ºC* e *12,6mm* de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## Rainy (8 Jan 2011 às 16:46)

com o aproximar do centro depressionário não vamos ter um aumento do vento e aguaçeiros fortes??


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2011 às 16:51)

Rainy disse:


> com o aproximar do centro depressionário não vamos ter um aumento do vento e aguaçeiros fortes??



A tendência será para uma melhoria porque o centro depressionário encontra-se em fase de enchimento (subida de pressão atmosférica) e de dissipação.


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2011 às 17:12)

Gerofil disse:


> A tendência será para uma melhoria porque o centro depressionário encontra-se em fase de enchimento (subida de pressão atmosférica) e de dissipação.



Efectivamente, mas não são de excluir alguns aguaceiros apesar disso


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jan 2011 às 18:12)

O acumulado de hoje por aqui vai em 11.6mm.


----------



## lsalvador (8 Jan 2011 às 18:23)

(Mini)-Tornado em Ferreira do Zêzere


----------



## Reportorio (8 Jan 2011 às 18:38)

Por Miratejo

14.4ºC
80%
1014hPa
7.2Km
SW


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2011 às 18:43)

Acumulados 14,8 mm durante toda a tarde.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2011 às 18:46)

lsalvador disse:


> (Mini)-Tornado em Ferreira do Zêzere



Já estou a ver que essa zona é muito propicia a formação de tornados


----------



## dASk (8 Jan 2011 às 18:48)

está a chegar mais um aguaceiro moderado aqui à margem sul!!


----------



## Microburst (8 Jan 2011 às 18:54)

dASk disse:


> está a chegar mais um aguaceiro moderado aqui à margem sul!!



Eu diria antes aguaceiro forte já que aqui por Almada chove com bastante intensidade há quase 15 minutos.


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2011 às 19:06)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de períodos e chuva moderada durante a madrugada e tarde e de céu parcialmente nublado durante a manhã.

TMax: 14,7ºC

Precip: 10,4mm

Neste momento 10,6ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2011 às 19:09)

Chove forte, 19,6mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2011 às 21:46)

Acumulados 20,1mm e agora não chove.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2011 às 21:54)

Por aqui vai pingando, 10,6 mm.

12,9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2011 às 21:56)

Aqui por Setúbal a máxima foi de 16,4ºC e a mínima de 12,0ºC

Precipitação acumulada até agora 15,0mm

Rajada máxima de 64,4km/h

Agora estão 12,4ºC, 88%Hr, 1015,3hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2011 às 22:30)

Finalmente o vento tornou-se fraco e a temperatura está em queda acentuada.

Neste momento 8,5ºC


----------



## Nuno_1010 (8 Jan 2011 às 23:23)

*Barragem de São Domingos em Atouguia da baleia-Peniche​*


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2011 às 23:25)

Um caso raro esse da Barragem de São Domingos.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,6ºC

Mín - 11,5ºC

Precipitação - 10,8 mm


----------



## Geiras (9 Jan 2011 às 00:06)

Boas

Ontem fiquei-me pelos 11.2mm.

Agora chove fraco a moderado, tenho ainda 0.2mm e vento fraco com rajadas de W.

Temperatura nos 13ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2011 às 00:07)

Ontem fiquei-me pelos 23.5mm, bastante chuva..

Agora já com 1mm.


----------



## meteo (9 Jan 2011 às 00:08)

Há 1 hora atrás choveu forte ainda..
Oeiras registou 3 momentos de chuva forte,um deles a chegar a rain rate de 100 mm/hora.Acumulou neste Sábado *12,8 mm*.

Uma boa noite


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2011 às 00:23)

Pareceu-me ouvir um ronco, que parecia trovoada.

Mas não deve ter sido... Já é a 2ª vez que oiço.. 


11.8ºC e chuvisca.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (9 Jan 2011 às 00:39)

Ja a alguns anos que não enchia 





Lousano disse:


> Um caso raro esse da Barragem de São Domingos.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2011 às 00:40)

Aqui depois da meia noite já tive um aguaceiro bom que rendeu 2,2mm  

11,9ºC
89%Hr
1015,3hPa
2,2mm
12,2km/h de média nos últimos 10 minutos


----------



## Geiras (9 Jan 2011 às 00:48)

Boa noite.

Hoje tenho 0.2mm mas parece que vem aí mais qualquer coisinha não tardará muito.

Estão 12.0ºC, 89%hr e vento fraco com rajadas de WSW


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2011 às 03:58)

Em Odivelas têm estado a cair alguns aguaceiros que desde as 0h já renderam 3mm.

A temperatura está nos 11ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2011 às 10:43)

Noite com alguns aguaceiros, acumulando assim 1mm.

Agora céu nublado, sem sol.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jan 2011 às 11:51)

Olá

Esta madrugada ocorreu alguma precipitação geralmente fraca e o vento diminuiu significativamente de intensidade, de momento apresenta-se fraco vindo de WSW.
Desde esta manhã nebulosidade intercalada com boas abertas, a temperatura ainda se mostra modesta e num registo semelhante ao de ontem.

Estão cerca de *14ºC*.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Jan 2011 às 11:56)

Sigo com 14.0ºC e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Lousano (9 Jan 2011 às 12:19)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma manhã ensolarada, a chuva regressou.

Neste momento 11,6ºC e 2mm de precipitação acumulados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jan 2011 às 12:21)

Mínima de 11,7 ºC.

O elevado ponto de orvalho não permitiu uma maior descida da temperatura. Ocorreram até alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada que deixaram 3,0 mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2011 às 13:08)

Este mês vou já com 75.4mm, tem sido muitos dias com precipitações acima sempre dos 20mm, um deles perto dos 30.

Agora sol, céu pouco nublado embora com nuvens negras e 14.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2011 às 13:55)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *11,0ºC*, nesta madrugada marcada por aguaceiros fracos a moderados. *5,3mm* acumulados.

De momento sigo com 13,6ºC, humidade nos 58% e céu muito nublado por Cumulus.

Pressão nos 1021 hPa.


----------



## c.bernardino (9 Jan 2011 às 14:37)

Numa semana dominada pelo vento e precipitação deixo os dados que tenho.

Local: a 3km NNW Pinheiro de Loures, zona norte de lisboa

2ªf, dia 3: 0.5 mm
3ªf, dia 4: 4.0 mm
4ªf, dia 5: 23.7 mm
5ªf, dia 6: 16.5 mm
6ªf, dia 7: 0.7 mm
sab, dia 8: 15.0 mm

é muito giro pegar nestes dados e comparar com os gráficos dados pelo GFS há 1 semana atrás.

não coincide lá muito bem e não me refiro a valores absolutos.
Por isso esta ciência tem uma magia especial.

p.s Hoje, Domingo cou com5,5 nn, muito concordantes com os dados aqui apresentados por Gilmet.


----------



## Geiras (9 Jan 2011 às 14:49)

Tive uma mínima de 11.3ºC que penso que vai ser ultrapassada esta noite.
Precipitação: 2.0mm

Por agora segue-se céu limpo com poucas nuvens, 15ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Jan 2011 às 15:26)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 13.9ºC e céu limpo


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2011 às 15:42)

Boas

Mínima de 11,4ºC pode ser batida hoje ainda...

Máxima de 15,8ºC até ao momento

Rajada máxima 29km/h

Precipitação 3,4mm desde as 00h

Agora:
15,7ºC
59%Hr
1020,6hPa
4,0km/h média nos últimos 10 minutos e 6,1km/h de média nos últimos 2 minutos


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jan 2011 às 20:15)

Hoje acumulei 2,9mm e a máxima foi de 14,9ºC. Atualmente estão 10,2ºC e não há vento.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jan 2011 às 21:26)

Boa noite
Voltou o frio por aqui e sigo com 5.8ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2011 às 21:39)

Boa noite!
Madrugada de alguma chuva e trovoada, com 4mm acumulados.
Durante o dia predominou o sol entre as nuvens, com uma máxima de 16ºC.
De momento, sigo com a mínima do dia. com 11,5ºC, 63%HR.


----------



## DRC (9 Jan 2011 às 21:39)

Temperatura actual de 10,7ºC e humidade relativa nos 77%.

*1000 posts no METEOPT!*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jan 2011 às 21:49)

Tarde quente e solarenga, com uma máxima de 16,3 ºC.

Acumulados, da parte da manhã, 3,0 mm.


----------



## c.bernardino (9 Jan 2011 às 22:04)

a 5 km de Loures, norte de Lisboa registo agora (22h)7,8ºC.
uhmmm arrefeceu bem, pricipalmente com o céu 6/8 nebulado


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Jan 2011 às 22:05)

Resumo de ontem: 

Céu muito nublado de manhã,apenas nublado com períodos de sol a partir da tarde.
Boa carga de água entre as 12:30h-13:00h e entre as 21:00 e as 21:30.
Precipitação do dia: 8.6mm
Máxima do dia:+15.1 (Agradável)
Mínima do dia:+12.1 (Agradável)

Hoje foi um dia primaveril com céu pouco nublado e sol.
Temperatura actual:+8.3 (Fresco)
Máxima do dia:+15.0 (Agradável)
Mínima do dia:+8.3 (Fresco)


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2011 às 22:06)

mínima:*10,2ºC* pode ser batida ainda
Máxima: *15,8ºC*

Precipitação: *3,4mm* 

Agora estão 10,6ºC no terraço e 9,2ºC perto do solo
humidade nos 77%
pressão de 1023,1hPa
Vento nulo


----------



## zejorge (9 Jan 2011 às 22:12)

Boa noite

Temperatura em descida acentuada. Neste momento sigo com 6,1º, tendo a máxima sido de 14,5º às 15h51.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jan 2011 às 22:22)

Temperatura atualmente nos 5,8ºC, deu um grande tombo.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2011 às 22:47)

Está fresco. *8,1ºC* no momento, ainda que estagnados há cerca de 2h.

Humidade nos 81% e pressão a 1024 hPa.

Máxima de *14,0ºC*.


----------



## NfrG (9 Jan 2011 às 22:59)

Boa noite

Arrefeceu bastante face aos outros dias. Sigo com céu limpo e 8,9ºC.
Dia de céu pouco nublado que deu lugar a céu limpo ao cair da noite.
Boa noite a todos e até amanhã.


----------



## fsl (9 Jan 2011 às 23:36)

Em Oeiras, TEMP inferior  4ºs à de ontem :






Condições actuais   (actualizado às 09-01-11 23:29) 
Temperatura: 8.5°C Wind chill: 8.5°C Humidade: 89%  Ponto Condensação: 6.8°C  
Pressão: 1023.6 hPa Vento: 0.0 km/hr  NW  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 3.6 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,9ºC

Mín - 8,9ºC

Precipitação - 3,0 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2011 às 01:14)

Por aqui, a temperatura estagnou nos 10,6 ºC com 80 % de humidade relativa.

Vento nulo.


----------



## Teles (10 Jan 2011 às 01:43)

Boas, temperatura actual de 6,9 e começou a chuviscar


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2011 às 10:28)

Bom dia.

A temperatura começou a subir pouco depois das 3h. Mínima de *7,3ºC*.

Por agora sigo com chuva fraca e 13,4ºC.

Humidade nos 86% e pressão a 1025 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Jan 2011 às 12:35)

Mínima de 6,6ºC

Sigo com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2011 às 12:39)

Mínima de 8,9 ºC.

Alguns chuviscos, mas ainda sem acumulação de precipitação.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2011 às 13:38)

Em Odivelas, chuva fraca e vento fraco de sudoeste.
14ºC e 1mm acumulado.

Ontem fiquei-me pelos 5mm.

Quanto à mínima de hoje, foi de 7,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2011 às 14:04)

Em Setúbal a mínima foi de 7,8ºC no terraço e 6,7ºC perto do solo

Durante a manha choveu e o acumulado vai nos 1,6mm

Agora estão 15,7ºC, 86%Hr, 1023,5hPa e vento fraco com um máximo de 26km/h ate agora


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2011 às 14:12)

Boa tarde.
A mínima de hoje foi 5.1ºC e a máxima até agora é de 11.1ºC.
Por agora sigo com 10.8ºC e 0.2mm acumulados.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2011 às 14:31)

Aqui até ao momento 1,4 mm de momento não chove.

Estou com 14,4ºC e vento moderado a forte de sul.


----------



## meteo (10 Jan 2011 às 14:51)

Hoje mais um dia de céu muito nublado,e alguns chuviscos...
Que bem vai saber estes dias de sol,para mim até era mais que 1 semana! Há quanto tempo não temos 2 dias seguidos de céu limpo e muito sol? 
Venha ele


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2011 às 16:54)

Boas

Mínima de 5.5ºC

Agora 13.4ºC


----------



## Microburst (10 Jan 2011 às 18:08)

Bom, eu cheguei agora a casa e de fraca é que a chuva nada tinha. 

Que venha o Sol (e as estrelas). Que me desculpem os colegas, mas já estou um pouco saturado de humidade.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2011 às 18:10)

Aqui em Setúbal neste momento chove e a precipitação vai nos 2,6mm

Temperatura máxima:*15,9ºC*
Mínima: *7,8ºC* e 6,7ºC mais perto do solo

Rajada máxima: *32km/h*

Agora estão 15,1ºC, 91%Hr, *1024,1hPa* e vento fraco


----------



## HotSpot (10 Jan 2011 às 18:27)

Na Moita sigo com 0,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## NfrG (10 Jan 2011 às 19:06)

Boa noite

Dia marcado por chuva fraca que, por agora parou.
14,4ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Jan 2011 às 19:23)

Sigo com 14.8ºC.


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2011 às 19:24)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu encoberto e a partir do fim da tarde chuva fraca.

Neste momento, 14,2ºC, vento moderado e 1,5mm acumulados.


----------



## iceworld (10 Jan 2011 às 19:28)

Por aqui, dia de céu encoberto com chuva  fraca mas persistente desde as 14h00 e que ainda se mantém.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2011 às 19:54)

Precipitação acumulada por aqui até ao momento 3,4mm com um rain rate máximo de 8,6mm/h (18:11)

Temperatura amena 15,4ºC, 92%Hr a pressão em subida lenta 1024,5hPa o vento é fraco de WSW


----------



## Geiras (10 Jan 2011 às 20:07)

Boa noite

Sigo com 3.0mm acumulados, 15.6ºC (mínima de 5.8ºC na estação no telhado e 6.8ºC no termómetro no solo).

Rajada máxima de 20.9km/h.

Por agora chuvisca e vento fraco de SO.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jan 2011 às 20:23)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Sigo com 3.0mm acumulados, 15.6ºC (mínima de 5.8ºC na estação no telhado e 6.8ºC no termómetro no solo).
> 
> ...



Só uma pequena dúvida, como sabes que houve essa mínima no termometro ?


Sigo com 15ºC.


----------



## Geiras (10 Jan 2011 às 20:39)

andres disse:


> Só uma pequena dúvida, como sabes que houve essa mínima no termometro ?
> 
> 
> Sigo com 15ºC.



A mínima deu-se por volta das 2h da manha (ainda eu estava acordado) e vi no termómetro que marcava menos 1ºC que o da estação...como sempre


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2011 às 21:03)

Boa noite.

Há muito que o Sol de pôs, mas a temperatura continua a subir. Sigo com *14,9ºC*, máxima do dia até ao momento.

Humidade nos 93% e pressão a 1025 hPa.

*5,0mm* acumulados.


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2011 às 21:08)

Neste momento não chove e acumulou 4,8mm.

Mas parece que por Coimbra a história foi outra, em que a chuva chegou a ser forte.


----------



## Geiras (10 Jan 2011 às 21:16)

A temperatura continua a subir, 15.7ºC, pressão nos 1025hPa e desde o meu último post ainda não acumulei mais milímetros. 

Nova rajada máxima do dia, 21.6km/h e a velocidade média em 2 minutos não foi além dos 13.7km/h.

Vento fraco de SW e 96%HR


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Jan 2011 às 22:13)

Boa noite

Por aqui o céu esteve muito nublado/encoberto durante o dia.
Ao final da tarde a chuva voltou fraca e ao longo do inicio da noite foi aumentado de intensidade,este breve momento de chuvisco irritante rendeu a quantidade de precipitação do dia que é até agora de 7.6mm

Neste momento não chove,o céu apresenta-se muito nublado com muita humidade presente (97%)

Temperatura actual:+14.1 (Agradável)

Máxima do dia:+15.3 (Agradável)

Mínima do dia:+8.3 (Fresco)

Até amanhã


----------



## fsl (10 Jan 2011 às 22:36)

Em Oeiras a TEMP actual apresenta uma subida de 7ºs, em relaçao à de ontem:







Condições actuais   (actualizado às 10-01-11 22:29) 
Temperatura: 15.6°C Wind chill: 15.6°C Humidade: 94%  Ponto Condensação: 14.6°C  
Pressão: 1024.9 hPa Vento: 3.2 km/hr  S  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.8 mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2011 às 22:58)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje :

T.Máxima: 16,5ºC

T.Minima: 3,5ºC

Prec.Acumulada: 5,7mm


----------



## Geiras (10 Jan 2011 às 23:03)

Fraco aguaceiro de há pouco que acumulou mais 0.2mm, subindo assim para os 3.2mm de hoje.

15.7ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## NfrG (10 Jan 2011 às 23:08)

Sigo com céu encoberto e 14,6ºC.
Até amanhã.


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2011 às 23:27)

Despeço-me com 12,7ºC e 6,9mm acumulados de momento.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2011 às 23:43)

Extremos de hoje:
5.1ºC/13.4ºC

Precipitação: 6.4mm


----------



## Rainy (10 Jan 2011 às 23:46)

Aqui continua a chover fraco, já está tudo ensopado, pareçe q amanha vai continuar a chover.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jan 2011 às 23:51)

olá

Um início de dia com pouca nebulosidade que para os mais desatentos como eu  vislumbrava uma melhoria significativa das condições...
No seu conjunto o céu esteve muito nublado intercalando com boas abertas mas com aguaceiros geralmente fracos durante a manhã e a partir do final da tarde, o que aliás é o que também se passa neste preciso momento.
Nova fase morna surgida desde o final da manhã com nova subida da temperatura após uma mínima bem fresquinha e muito breve a interromper a amenidade dos últimos dias.

*valores de 10 Jan*:
máx: 16.4ºC
mín: 8.2ºC 

*Actual*: 16.1ºC


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2011 às 23:54)

13.9ºC

E continua a chover, vai com 8.2mm acumulados, a maioria já depois do cair da noite


----------



## Geiras (11 Jan 2011 às 00:02)

Boas

Começa a chover moderado por aqui com o vento a intensificar também


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,0ºC

Mín - 8,3ºC

Precipitação - 3,4 mm


----------



## Geiras (11 Jan 2011 às 00:09)

Aguaceiro breve que acumulou os primeiros 0.2mm do dia 

16.0ºC, 97%HR, pressão estabilizada nos 1025hPa e vento fraco de OSO.

Boa noite.

EDIT(00:16): Mais um aguaceiro, acumulado hoje desde as 0h de 0.7mm


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2011 às 01:33)

A brincar a brincar já cá canta 1,2mm desde as 00h  e chove ainda

15,3ºC noite quente


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2011 às 09:17)

Bom dia!
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, e o vento fraco.
A qualquer momento pode cair um aguaceiro... já cá cantam 2mm hoje.
Temperaturas ridiculamente altas para Janeiro, pois já estamos a 11 e só por uma vez desceu abaixo dos 10ºC, e não muito.
A mínima de hoje foi de 13.3ºC.
De momento, 14.9ºC, 90%HR.

Extremos de ontem:

9.3ºC
16.8ºC
1mm.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2011 às 11:50)

Bom dia.

15,1ºC actuais, depois de uma noite marcada por aguaceiros fracos, e mínima de *12,0ºC*.

Humidade ainda nos 90% e pressão nos 1029 hPa.

*2,0mm* acumulados.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Jan 2011 às 12:04)

oLá 

Um Janeiro até ao momento pouco fresco e pouco seco face ao registo ao qual nos tem habituado! A amenidade é agradável mas acredito que ainda vamos pagar isto, quiçá até já um pouco fora de época...

A noite foi marcada por aguaceiros fracos ou chuviscos e com uma temperatura mínima até ao momento de 13.5ºC. A muita nebulosidade tem sido ocasionalmente interrompida com algumas abertas e o vento apresenta-se fraco em deslocação de NNW.

*actual*: 15.9ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2011 às 12:13)

Boas

Em Setúbal choveu de madrugada e o acumulado desde as 00h é de 2,0mm com um rain rate máximo de 15,2mm/h (01:26)

A mínima foi de uns quentes 13,1ºC no terraço e 12,7ºC perto do solo

A rajada máxima até ao momento foi de apenas 24,1km/h

Agora sigo com céu encoberto e uma temperatura elevada 17,1ºC, 83%Hr, 1028,2hPa e vento fraco praticamente sempre nulo


----------



## Geiras (11 Jan 2011 às 14:02)

Boas

Desde as 0h acumulei 1.5mm, a temperatura mínima foi de 10.4ºC e rajada máxima de apenas 15.1km/h.

Por agora segue-se céu muito nublado, vento fraco de NW e 17ºC


----------



## Geiras (11 Jan 2011 às 21:15)

Boas.

Estou com 11.7ºC, vento fraco e pressão nos 1030hPa.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2011 às 21:31)

Aqui estão 13,6ºC, 88%Hr, vento fraco e a pressão nuns altos 1030,0hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2011 às 21:31)

1029,5hpa

Agora vem aí tempo bom pra calibrar estações 

13,3ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2011 às 22:19)

Boas!
Tanta pressão atmosférica ainda me espalma o carro... 
1033hpa é o valor com que sigo... se isto não der uns belos dias de sol, então não sei o que dará...
Sigo com 13.6ºC e 83%HR, e céu pouco nublado.

Extremos do dia (temperaturas primaveris):

13.3ºC
19.2ºC.
2mm de madrugada.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2011 às 23:39)

Boas

Máxima de *18,3ºC* (igualada a máxima do ano)

Precipitação total 2,0mm

Agora estão 13,1ºC, 87%Hr, 1030,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (11 Jan 2011 às 23:51)

Extremos de hoje

Mínima 11.3ºC
Máxima 15.4ºC

Agora 12.0ºC

Hoje ainda acumulou 1.4mm

Tenho saudades do frio


----------



## fsl (11 Jan 2011 às 23:53)

Em Oeiras Pressão 1030.7 :


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 12,8ºC

Precipitação - 0,4 mm


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2011 às 07:21)

Bom dia.

Madrugada de estagnação, com 11,9ºC actualmente.

Mínima até agora de *11,8ºC*.

Humidade nos 86% e pressão a 1030 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jan 2011 às 08:26)

Bom Dia

Extremos de Ontém:

T.Máxima: 19.1ºC

T.Minima: 11.3ºC

Prec: 6mm

Hoje a minima foi de 6.9ºC.


----------



## Lousano (12 Jan 2011 às 11:09)

Bom dia.

Por aqui o céu está encoberto, vento nulo e 14,2ºC


----------



## F_R (12 Jan 2011 às 13:45)

Céu praticamente limpo e 17.4 que é a máxima até ao momento

A mínima ficou-se pelos 9.7ºC


----------



## fhff (12 Jan 2011 às 14:20)

Estou com 1031 hPa de pressão, aqui em Colares, Sintra. 

Será este valor fidedigno? Tenho receio que a estação esteja descalibrada visto que no IM, para Lisboa, dava 1025,1 às 11:00H!

Cumprimentos


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2011 às 14:23)

fhff disse:


> Estou com 1031 hPa de pressão, aqui em Colares, Sintra.
> 
> Será este valor fidedigno? Tenho receio que a estação esteja descalibrada visto que no IM, para Lisboa, dava 1025,1 às 11:00H!
> 
> Cumprimentos



Se tens agora 1031 está um pouco acima.

Valores muito próximos do real:

Às 12H - 1030,5 hPa
Agora - 1029,0 hPa


----------



## Geiras (12 Jan 2011 às 14:27)

Boas

Mínima de 9.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2011 às 14:53)

1028,6hpa

Céu nublado e 14,3ºC.

Vento nulo/fraco de NW.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Jan 2011 às 15:19)

Boa Tarde

Ontem não pude reportar pois fiquei sem net.

Mas cá está o resumo de ontem:

Céu encoberto durante o dia inteiro com curtos períodos de chuvisco,que renderam apenas 1mm de precipitação diária.

Máxima do dia:+16.0 (Agradável)
Mínima do dia:+13.1 (Agradável)

Até logo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Jan 2011 às 15:28)

Frio,onde é que te meteste?

Já estou farto de temperaturas amenas!

Será que ainda temos a oportunidade de gozar uma boa vaga de frio este mês?


----------



## F_R (12 Jan 2011 às 16:17)

A temperatura já começou a baixar depois de uma máxima de 17.8ºC

Agora 15.5ºC com o céu muito nublado


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2011 às 16:46)

*Máxima de 17,3ºC*
*Mínima de 8,9ºC*

Por curiosidade, a evolução da temperatura média de Janeiro por cá:

2008 - 11,68ºC
2009 - 10,05ºC
2010 - 11,05ºC
2011 - 13,18ºC (até agora) 

Anda bem acima da média


----------



## Geiras (12 Jan 2011 às 18:20)

Boas

Temperatura nos 15.0ºC, pressão estabilizada nos 1029hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2011 às 18:48)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*12,6ºC (07:52)* no terraço e  perto do solo 11,3ºC
Máxima:*16,7ºC (13:00)*

Rajada máxima:*17,7km/h (11:42)*

Pressão mínima:*1028,6hPa (14:13)*
Pressão máxima:*1031,0hPa (10:32)*

Actual:
14,9ºC
78%Hr
1028,9hPa
vento fraco e nulo


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Jan 2011 às 19:02)

Sigo com 14.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2011 às 19:51)

Boa noite.

O céu, que se apresentou encoberto toda a tarde, permitiu obter uma máxima de *15,2ºC*. Ainda assim, as núvens mantêm-se, e a temperatura está estagnada nos 13,8ºC.

Humidade nos 75% e realce para a pressão, nos 1030 hPa. 

---

Temperatura média do mês até ao momento de 13,6ºC, +2,2ºC em relação a 2010, e +2,9ºC em relação a 2009. Esperemos que até ao fim do mês a anomalia seja amenizada.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Jan 2011 às 22:13)

Boa noite

Por aqui o céu manteve-se muito nublado durante todo o dia,aparecendo uma aberta ou outra.

E por fim sigo com céu nublado e uma temperatura de +14.7 (Agradável)

Máxima do dia:+14.7 (Agradável)

Mínima do dia:+12.7 (Agradável)

Até amanhã


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2011 às 22:25)

Boa noite!
Dia marcado por uma baixa amplitude térmica, algum sol de manhã, e progressivo encobrimento do céu com o decorrer do dia...
15ºC, 69%HR, 1031hpa... Que Janeiro da treta!

Extremos do dia:

13.3ºC
17.3ºC.


----------



## Teles (12 Jan 2011 às 22:28)

Boas, por aqui a esta hora bem mais fresco que ontem , estão neste momento 10ºC e céu pouco nublado


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2011 às 23:13)

Aqui vou com uns quentes 13,4ºC isto nem a máxima era para ser


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2011 às 23:33)

13,3ºC e vento nulo.

Se o vento rodasse pra oeste era uma nevoeira que não se podia


----------



## Rainy (12 Jan 2011 às 23:44)

Finalmente o céu está limpo e a tº pode desçer.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Jan 2011 às 23:45)

olá 

O céu esteve em geral muito nublado por nuvens médias durante boa parte do dia, alternado com algumas abertas pela tarde e sem vestígios de precipitação.
De momento um cenário muito mais limpo, vento fraco ou mesmo nulo e por enquanto sem que a descida da temperatura seja significativa.

Estão aproximadamente *12ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,6ºC

Mín - 11,7ºC


----------



## F_R (13 Jan 2011 às 01:49)

Que grande nevoeirada que está 

7.3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2011 às 08:44)

Manhã com nevoeiro:


----------



## Lousano (13 Jan 2011 às 09:06)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com nevoeiro e 4,6ºC, depois de uma mínima de 3,7ºC


----------



## F_R (13 Jan 2011 às 10:45)

Bom dia

Ainda algum nevoeiro e 7.0ºC

A mínima foi de 5.3ºC que é a mais baixa do ano até agora


----------



## Microburst (13 Jan 2011 às 12:14)

Boa tarde 

Nevoeiro cerrado em Almada, não se vê literalmente um palmo à frente do nariz. Humidade nos 99% e temperatura segue nuns fresquinhos 7,6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2011 às 12:19)

Enquanto grande parte do país se encontra sob nevoeiro, Mira-Sintra segue com céu pouco nublado por Cumulus.

Mínima de *8,1ºC* e actuais 14,2ºC.

Humidade nos 80% e pressão a 1026 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2011 às 12:30)

Microburst disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Nevoeiro cerrado em Almada, não se vê literalmente um palmo à frente do nariz. Humidade nos 99% e temperatura segue nuns fresquinhos 7,6ºC.



Bom dia!
Por aqui o cenário é algo semelhante, com o nevoeiro bem cerrado e a temperatura baixa, nos 9.9ºC. HR nos 94%.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2011 às 12:32)

Continua o cenário de nevoeiro cerrado. A temperatura vai subindo devagarinho...

Agora 8,3ºC, 100% HR e 0,2mm de "nevoeiro"


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2011 às 12:55)

Boas

Mínima feita já muito tarde eram 9:38 e a temperatura foi até aos 6,8ºC

Agora estão ainda 8,5ºC (-8,2ºC que a 24h atrás) cenário de forte nevoeiro ainda a esta hora coisa pouco habitual por aqui durar tanto tempo durante o dia!


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2011 às 14:13)

Em Odivelas o nevoeiro instalou-se logo com o nascer do dia.
E vai persistindo.
A temperatura está na casa dos 8ºC.

Ontem, a nebulosidade chegou também de manhã, e o céu permaneceu encoberto o dia todo.


----------



## PDias (13 Jan 2011 às 14:26)

Boa tarde,

que dia miserável este, nevoeiro cerrado e frio, estão 8,6ºC (a máxima aqui nem chegou à miníma prevista de 11ºC pelo I.M.). Já sabia bem uns dias de sol.


----------



## Lousano (13 Jan 2011 às 14:32)

Depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro, uma tarde de sol e temperatura amena.

Neste momento 16,2ºC


----------



## fhff (13 Jan 2011 às 16:18)

Acho piada. Aqui na terra dos nevoeiros e neblinas (Colares, Sintra), o dia esteve com o céu relativamente pouco nublado, com o sol a brilhar grande parte do dia. Temperaturas a rondar os 17ºC, às 15H. Mesmo no cimo da Serra, tive de ir à Pena por motivos de trabalho, não se estava mal. No Verão estão menos 10ºC ou mais do que em Lisboa, hoje estão mais 10ªC do que em Lisboa!


----------



## Geiras (13 Jan 2011 às 16:48)

Boas

Mínima de 5.9ºC (a mínima deste mês é de 5.8ºC).

Muito nevoeiro que já rendeu 0.2mm.


----------



## NfrG (13 Jan 2011 às 17:04)

Boa tarde

O dia amanheceu pouco nublado, mas deu lugar ao nevoeiro que veio intensificar-se ao longo do dia.
Por agora mantém-se o nevoeiro cerrado, uns frescos 8,7ºC e 100% de humidade.


----------



## Lousano (13 Jan 2011 às 17:15)

Depois de uma tarde muito agradável, com máxima de 17,9ºC, a temperatura vai descendo bem, neste momento 12,3ºC.


----------



## barts (13 Jan 2011 às 17:23)

Manhã de céu limpo e sol, a partir de cerca do meio-dia foi possível começar a avistar nevoeiro à volta da cidade e agora nevoeiro cerrado sobre a cidade de Torres Vedras


----------



## NfrG (13 Jan 2011 às 17:32)

Por incrível que pareça, o nevoeiro aqui intensificou-se ainda mais, sendo a visibilidade reduzida a +/- 10m.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2011 às 18:00)

Aqui por Setúbal dia inteiro de Nevoeiro só aliviou um pouco a partir das 16h mas sem nunca levantar a capa por cima, e nesta altura esta a ficar um pouco mais nevoeiro de novo, a temperatura durante o dia não passou dos 9,9ºC poderia ser uma bela máxima poderia mas graças a nojeira de temperatura que estava a meia noite acabei por ter a máxima de 12,9ºC  

Agora estão 9,6ºC, 96%Hr, 1023,1hPa e vento nulo


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2011 às 18:01)

Máxima de *9,9ºC* logo à meia-noite. O intenso nevoeiro durante o dia não deixou que nova máxima fosse registada. 

Sigo com 9,1ºC e HR em 100%


----------



## F_R (13 Jan 2011 às 18:45)

Boas, máxima de 11.9ºC

Agora 8.8ºC


----------



## thunderboy (13 Jan 2011 às 18:59)

Boa noite.
Para meu espanto a mínima aqui foi aos 3.8ºC e a máxima os 10.3ºC, devido ao nevoeiro que só ao final da tarde dissipou.
Por agora sigo com 7.4ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2011 às 19:40)

miguel disse:


> Aqui por Setúbal dia inteiro de Nevoeiro só aliviou um pouco a partir das 16h mas sem nunca levantar a capa por cima, e nesta altura esta a ficar um pouco mais nevoeiro de novo, a temperatura durante o dia não passou dos 9,9ºC poderia ser uma bela máxima poderia mas graças a nojeira de temperatura que estava a meia noite acabei por ter a máxima de 12,9ºC
> 
> Agora estão 9,6ºC, 96%Hr, 1023,1hPa e vento nulo



Faço minhas as tuas palavras... durante o dia propriamente dito, a máxima mal passou os 10º (10.3ºC para ser mais preciso), mas graças à temperatura à meia-noite, lá vou ter que colocar a máxima do dia em 13.9ºC... raispartam...
Por aqui, nevoeiro, como em todo o dia, e 9.7ºC.


----------



## Geiras (13 Jan 2011 às 19:43)

Muito nevoeiro ainda por aqui e 9.6ºC.


----------



## PDias (13 Jan 2011 às 20:20)

Boa noite,

por aqui o nevoeiro continua, afinal a máxima foi de 11,6ºC (00.42H) e a miníma é a actual de 5,5ºC.


----------



## Geiras (13 Jan 2011 às 20:22)

Orvalho numa teia de aranha no meu quintal


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2011 às 20:42)

Por Mira-Sintra, dia de céu em geral pouco nublado, com Sol e apenas uma ligeira névoa.

Máxima de *14,8ºC* e actuais 9,0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (13 Jan 2011 às 20:50)

Por aqui o nevoeiro já não é tanto, mas adoro a foto, parece neve


----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2011 às 20:59)

Belo princípio de noite com nevoeiro, curiosamente muito mais denso na parte alta de Paço de Arcos (Oeiras Parque) do que na baixa (junto ao rio/mar).


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2011 às 21:03)

Nevoeiro cerrado por Setúbal e 9,1ºC o vento é nulo


----------



## Reportorio (13 Jan 2011 às 21:16)

Aqui pelo Miratejo, não se vê um palmo à frente do nariz.

Temperatura: 9.7ºC
Humidade: 99%
Temperatura: 9.7ºC
Pressão:1023hPa
Wind Gust: 6.5Km
Direcção: N
Windchill:9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2011 às 21:22)

A temperatura sobe em flecha! 10,3ºC.

Rate instantâneo de +0,9ºC/6min, ou seja, +9ºC/h.


----------



## Teles (13 Jan 2011 às 21:49)

Boas, por aqui temperatura actual de 9,4ªC e  muito nevoeiro:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2011 às 21:58)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 13.4ºC

T.Minima: 6.1ºC

Prec: 0,5mm ( devido ao nevoeiro)

Por agora o nevoeiro marca presença


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Jan 2011 às 22:10)

Dia Primaveril com céu pouco nublado e sol

Sigo agora com céu limpo e alguma neblina.

Temperatura actual:+10.4 (Fresco*)

Máxima do dia:+15.6 (Agradável)
Mínima do dia:+8.5 (Fresco)

*Devido á sensação térmica provocada pela neblina

Até amanhã


----------



## David sf (13 Jan 2011 às 22:23)

fhff disse:


> Acho piada. Aqui na terra dos nevoeiros e neblinas (Colares, Sintra), o dia esteve com o céu relativamente pouco nublado, com o sol a brilhar grande parte do dia. Temperaturas a rondar os 17ºC, às 15H. Mesmo no cimo da Serra, tive de ir à Pena por motivos de trabalho, não se estava mal. No Verão estão menos 10ºC ou mais do que em Lisboa, hoje estão mais 10ªC do que em Lisboa!



Um dia surreal. Costumo sair de casa em Rio de Mouro com nevoeiro, chego à Amadora e levanta. Hoje foi ao contrário. E foi assim o dia todo. Alguém tem explicações? A máxima em Lisboa hoje ficou muitíssimo aquém da prevista.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Jan 2011 às 22:49)

Por aqui sigo com 6.0ºC após ter caído aos 4.8ºC há coisa de 2 horas. Muito nevoeiro a assinalar.


----------



## F_R (13 Jan 2011 às 23:32)

Boas

O nevoeiro já voltou a cerca de umas horas.
Agora 7.9ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima 5.3ºC
Máxima 11.9ºC


----------



## Lousano (13 Jan 2011 às 23:51)

Neste momento 6,6ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## rozzo (13 Jan 2011 às 23:54)

David sf disse:


> Um dia surreal. Costumo sair de casa em Rio de Mouro com nevoeiro, chego à Amadora e levanta. Hoje foi ao contrário. E foi assim o dia todo. Alguém tem explicações? A máxima em Lisboa hoje ficou muitíssimo aquém da prevista.



Ehehehe, um pesadelo autêntico tanto para os modelos, como para os previsores humanos, lidar com o nevoeiro.
Dificilmente os principais modelos globais lidam com isso. Segundo GFS, ECMWF e outros, não está lá nevoeiro, portanto até se entende por aí as máximas dadas como se ele não estivesse lá.. Mas.... E AROME, e outros mesoscalas ao dispor de quem faz a previsão?
Teriam? Será que lá estava e não foi considerado? Isso não sabemos infelizmente, dá para ficar a dúvida..
O ALADIN não temos o produto à vista, mas indirectamente, pelas T2m, dava para ver que também não previa nevoeiro persistente.

Resumindo, a dor de cabeça maior em previsão de máximas é o nevoeiro!


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2011 às 03:15)

E o nevoeiro cerrado continua...

As árvores pingam, a roupa nos estendais que foi para lá torcida, está pronta a torcer outra vez, e até o alcatrão da estrada está molhado.

Parece mesmo que choveu.

A temperatura permanece estagnada nos 8,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2011 às 07:27)

Bom dia.

O nevoeiro também marcou presença durante a madrugada. Por agora, existem apenas alguns pequenos _bancos_ dispersos.

Temperatura nos *7,4ºC*, ainda em queda, com humidade nos 94%.

Pressão a 1024 hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## Rainy (14 Jan 2011 às 08:44)

Aqui acordo com nevoeiro moderado, ás vezes mesmo expesso.


----------



## PDias (14 Jan 2011 às 08:58)

Bom dia,

ontem a máxima foi de 11,6ºC (00.42H) e a miníma de 5,4ºC (20.41H) sempre com nevoeiro, hoje o nevoeiro teima em persistir, estão 7,4ºC (Casais Galêgos), e a viagem de casa para o trabalho (zona de Sacavém) foi feita sempre debaixo de nevoeiro, sendo que em certos locais estava muito cerrado, actualmente aqui pela zona de Lisboa (Norte) estão cerca de 8 a 9ºC.Mais um dia "chato" em perspectiva sem Sol.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2011 às 12:56)

O nevoeiro levantou completamente e o Sol brilha.

12,5ºC, em rápida subida.


----------



## Microburst (14 Jan 2011 às 13:07)

Boa tarde 

Por aqui o nevoeiro anda indeciso. Depois de um dia e noite de ontem de nevoeiro cerradíssimo, a manhã de hoje parecia querer ser um pouco diferente, mas neste momento está a voltar a ficar mais enevoado. 

A temperatura às 13h é de 8,8ºC, a humidade está nos 98%, pressão atmosférica 1026hpa e o vento está fraco e variável.


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2011 às 13:28)

Por aqui, Belém, o nevoeiro já se está a dissipar.


----------



## Microburst (14 Jan 2011 às 15:35)

Pois, por aqui não. São 15h30 e por Cacilhas o nevoeiro está de novo cerrado, nem ponta de Sol ou céu azul. Visibilidade de 20/25 metros, não mais que isso, e temperatura nos 8,4ºC.


----------



## Geiras (14 Jan 2011 às 15:54)

Boas

Por aqui hoje o nevoeiro já não foi tão denso como ontem,e por isso não acumulei nada.

Por agora só se vê nevoeiro ao longe, céu encoberto e a temperatura a rondar os 10ºC


----------



## F_R (14 Jan 2011 às 16:48)

Boas

Depois de mais uma manhã de nevoeiro, o sol vai brilhando.
Estão 11.1ºC

Mínima 7.1ºC
Máxima 11.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2011 às 16:53)

Imenso nevoeiro a marcar tanto o dia de hoje como o de ontem.

Humidade ontem a chegar aos 100% e hoje apenas a ter uma amplitude de 1% entre os 99% e 98%.

10,6ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2011 às 16:54)

Em Odivelas ao inicio da tarde o nevoeiro ainda levantou, apesar do céu se manter encoberto, mas agora vai-se instalando outra vez.

Foi mais um dia sem sol e com a temperatura praticamente estagnada.

A roupa continua de molho no estendal.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2011 às 16:59)

A máxima até ao momento é a actual, com 10,4 ºC.

Humidade relativa nos 94 %.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2011 às 17:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 12,8ºC

Mín - 7,8ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2011 às 17:25)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 8,8ºC até ao momento e máxima de 11,6ºC foi o dia mais frio até agora este mês!

Rajada máxima de 14,5km/h até agora

Precipitação foi 0,2mm provocado pelo nevoeiro esta manha

Agora estão 10,3ºC, 95%Hr, 1025,5hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (14 Jan 2011 às 17:32)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma Tmax de 16,4ºC, neste momento 11,4ºC e um forte arrefecimento.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jan 2011 às 17:48)

Boas..

Há practicamente 2 dias seguidos que o nevoeiro está presente.

Ainda hoje, nao levantou de todo.

Agora, começa a ficar cada vez mais denso.


----------



## meteo (14 Jan 2011 às 18:00)

Então e sol??

Aqui teve 1 hora de sol por volta da hora de almoço,bem forte..Mas logo voltaram as nuvens e todo o dia com frio e céu nublado...Aqui hoje não esteve nevoeiro.
Este Inverno já teve de tudo,nevoeiro,chuva,trovoada...2 dias seguidos de sol é que vai sendo complicado...

Está bastante frio lá fora!


----------



## HotSpot (14 Jan 2011 às 18:24)

Extremos de Hoje:

*11.2 °C (14:02 UTC)*
*8.6 °C (00:52 UTC)*

O nevoeiro passou a neblina e assim tem-se mantido desde o fim da manhã. Continua a humidade elevada e a pouca amplitude térmica.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Jan 2011 às 18:47)

Boa tarde!

Segundo dia consecutivo com nevoeiro, sem este ter levantado por completo nalguma circunstância.

Agora sigo com 10.1ºC e com nevoeiro a ficar mais denso.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Jan 2011 às 19:04)

olá 

E o nevoeiro variavelmente intenso continua a marcar estes dias, ao início do dia parecia complementado com alguns chuviscos mas penso que se devia à sua forte densidade.
Amplitude térmica quase inexistente, vento fraco a nulo.

*Valores de ontem*:
max: 9.3ºC 
mín: 8.1ºC

Até às 00h estes não deverão alterar muito e por agora registo *9.2ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (14 Jan 2011 às 19:46)

Neste momento 9,2ºC.

Ontem o dia já teve uma média de temperatura de 8,2ºC, inferior à de Janeiro 2010 (9,1ºC).

Hoje também será inferior a essa média.

Neste momento o mês vai com uns absurdos 11,2ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Jan 2011 às 22:15)

Dia Primaveril,tal como ontem,com céu pouco nublado e sol.
Termino o dia com céu muito nublado e neblina.

Temperatura actual:+10.5 (Fresco*)

Máxima do dia:+15.8 (Agradável)
Mínima do dia:+7.4 (Fresco)

*Devido á sensação térmica provocada pela neblina

O meu novo blog: http://as4estacoesdoano.blogspot.com/

Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2011 às 22:41)

Sigo com 9,3ºC e muito muito nevoeiro não se vê nada!! e vão 11 dias este mês sem sol por aqui!

Pressão de 1027,0hPa e vento quase nulo e devido a estes dois factores o nevoeiro que não levanta a dois dias seguidos!


----------



## N_Fig (14 Jan 2011 às 23:38)

Eu devo estar noutro mundo! Eu tive aqui na Figueira um dia com muito sol e uma boa amplitude térmica, e apenas há depois do pôr-do-sol se começou a fazer sentir algum nevoeiro, que persiste neste momento.
Extremo de hoje:
4,6ºC/17,8ºC.
Atualmente estão 9,3ºC e persiste algum nevoeiro.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2011 às 23:44)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia de nevoeiro, embora não tão intenso como ontem...
Em Lisboa está mais cerrado que aqui...
Sigo com 10.3ºC, 97%HR, 1030hpa.

Extremos do dia:

9.5ºC
11.3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2011 às 00:15)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 10,7C

Mín - 8,1ºC


----------



## meteo (15 Jan 2011 às 00:17)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu devo estar noutro mundo! Eu tive aqui na Figueira um dia com muito sol e uma boa amplitude térmica, e apenas há depois do pôr-do-sol se começou a fazer sentir algum nevoeiro, que persiste neste momento.
> Extremo de hoje:
> 4,6ºC/17,8ºC.
> Atualmente estão 9,3ºC e persiste algum nevoeiro.



Pois,tiveste sorte! 
Por aqui também não esteve nevoeiro,mas teve o dia todo nublado..Apenas com 1 hora de sol á hora de almoço...


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jan 2011 às 00:21)

meteo disse:


> Pois,tiveste sorte!
> Por aqui também não esteve nevoeiro,mas teve o dia todo nublado..Apenas com 1 hora de sol á hora de almoço...



Pois, pode-se dizer que tive. Mas entretanto continuo com nevoeiro por aqui e a temperatura não ata nem desata: 9,2ºC.


----------



## dahon (15 Jan 2011 às 00:39)

Boas!
Bem por Coimbra também esteve uma tarde fantástica de sol, perfeita para carregar as baterias com painéis solares e o corpo com vitamina D.

Cumps


----------



## Lousano (15 Jan 2011 às 00:55)

Neste momento 6,7ºC e já com nevoeiro.


----------



## F_R (15 Jan 2011 às 01:08)

Bastante nevoeiro ao inicio da noite.

Fiz a viagem Abrantes Tomar e o nevoeiro acompanhou-me toda a viagem.

Agora acabei de fazer a viagem contraria e já só se encontra nevoeiro na zona de Castelo de Bode e em Abrantes. 

Agora 7.8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Jan 2011 às 01:14)

O nevoeiro por aqui continua e bem instalado, já não se vê outro cenário há demasiado tempo, isto faz lembrar paragens já com uma boa altitude!

Temperatura a rondar os *8ºC*.


----------



## Teles (15 Jan 2011 às 02:15)

Boas, por aqui um nevoeiro muito denso que não se vê a dez metros de distancia


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2011 às 04:51)

AnDré disse:


> E o nevoeiro cerrado continua...
> 
> As árvores pingam, a roupa nos estendais que foi para lá torcida, está pronta a torcer outra vez, e até o alcatrão da estrada está molhado.
> 
> ...



Sem tirar nem pôr.


----------



## F_R (15 Jan 2011 às 08:40)

Bom dia

Mínima de 6.2ºC

Agora 7.0ºC


----------



## PDias (15 Jan 2011 às 09:35)

Bom dia,

mais do mesmo, nevoeiro cerrado e estão 8,9ºC, a miníma foi de 6,0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (15 Jan 2011 às 10:05)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 6,6ºC.

Neste momento, 8,6ºC, céu muito nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2011 às 10:40)

Mais um dia de nevoeiro céu encoberto pelo nevoeiro e tempo frio com humidade sempre perto dos 100% 

Mínima de 8,3ºC

Agora estão 9,3ºC, 97%Hr, 1027,7hPa e o vento é fraco e muitas vezes nulo a rajada máxima até agora é de 10km/h


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jan 2011 às 11:30)

Mais do mesmo. Boa visibilidade já que neste momento só neblina, o nevoeiro levantou. Mínima de *8,8ºC*.

Agora 10,2ºC e HR 100%.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2011 às 11:37)

Bom dia!

A manhã acaba com uma névoa húmida, e céu muito nublado por Altocumulus. O Sol nem espreitar consegue.

11,9ºC actuais, depois de uma mínima de *8,6ºC*.

Humidade nos 89% e pressão a 1027 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (15 Jan 2011 às 11:42)

Boas, mínima de 9.1ºC e 0.2mm acumulados devido ao nevoeiro.

Por agora segue-se 11ºC, névoa e pressão nos 1027hPa.


----------



## meteo (15 Jan 2011 às 13:38)

Boa tarde!


Por aqui está sol e um dia bem bonito! Mas vamos lá ver se o nevoeiro não vem pela tarde...


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2011 às 13:39)

Por aqui, 3º dia seguido de nevoeiro !

Agora com neblina e nevoeiro.


----------



## Lousano (15 Jan 2011 às 15:01)

Por aqui está mais um dia primavil, com 17,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2011 às 17:24)

11,4ºC, em descida, depois de o Sol de pôr.

A neblina mantém-se, bem como os Altocumulus.

Máxima de *13,6ºC*.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jan 2011 às 18:12)

Extremos de hoje:
4,9ºC/15,8ºC.
Um dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas ao longo da tarde.
Atualmente estão 12,2ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Jan 2011 às 18:31)

olá 

O tempo está uma lástima, nevoeiro que dá lugar a nevoeiro, alguns diriam que isto não é carne nem peixe, antes omelete, enfim, há que esperar pela próxima alteração...

*valores de ontem*: 
máx: 10.4ºC 
mín: 9.1ºC 

Estou com a máxima de hoje até ao momento nos *12.9ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2011 às 18:37)

8.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jan 2011 às 19:17)

11,1ºC e começa a aparecer nevoeiro.


----------



## Reportorio (15 Jan 2011 às 19:21)

Este nevoeiro já irrita, isto não tempo não é nada, animação nickles,


----------



## Geiras (15 Jan 2011 às 20:29)

Boas

10.4ºC por aqui e céu muito nublado, depois de ter limpado por completo a meio da tarde.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2011 às 21:12)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a mínima foi de 8,3ºC e a máxima de 11,0ºC máxima mais baixa do mês ate agora!

Rajada máxima de apenas 9,7km/h deve ser o dia ou dos dias com menos vento do ano 

Agora estão 9,1ºC, 94%Hr, 1026,9hPa e vento nulo


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jan 2011 às 21:15)

Por cá o nevoeiro/neblina dissipou-se por volta das 14H. (finalmente)

Resultado disso, a máxima hoje foi um pouco mais alta *12,6ºC* e nova mínima com o cair da noite *8,1ºC*

Entretanto voltou a subir e agora sigo com 9,5ºC e HR 98%.


----------



## Microburst (15 Jan 2011 às 21:26)

HotSpot disse:


> Por cá o nevoeiro/neblina dissipou-se por volta das 14H. (finalmente)



Por aqui também, mas ficou tudo muito enevoado. Entretanto já deixei de ver de novo a Base Aérea do Montijo, por isso o nevoeiro não deverá tardar. 

Dados actuais aqui por Cacilhas: temperatura 10,7ºC, humidade 96% e pressão atmosférica nos 1027hpa.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Jan 2011 às 21:51)

Por aqui o dia também não foi nada de especial.
Sempre céu muito nublado com uma aberta ou outra,mas sem sol.
Termino agora o meu dia com céu muito nublado e uma ligeira névoa.

Temperatura actual:+11.8 (Agradável)

Máxima do dia:+15.0 (Agradável)
Mínima do dia:+11.2 (Agradável)

Até amanhã


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jan 2011 às 22:02)

Boa noite!
E ao terceiro dia, ele levantou-se!! (o nevoeiro, claro...)
Mas só lá para as 14h...

De momento, apenas alguma neblina com 11.4ºC, 86%HR e 1029hpa.

Extremos do dia:

9.3ºC
13.1ºC.


----------



## meteo (15 Jan 2011 às 22:11)

Boa noite! 


Hoje não esteve nevoeiro,e até se viu o sol na maior parte do dia... Finalmente


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jan 2011 às 23:47)

Atualmente 11,4ºC, céu nublado e algum nevoeiro (hoje sou eu que apanho com ele).


----------



## Geiras (15 Jan 2011 às 23:50)

Boa noite.

Mínima de 9.1ºC e 0.2mm acumulados.

Sigo com 10.8ºC, vento fraco, 86%HR e céu muito nublado.

Até amanhã...


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2011 às 23:53)

Aqui sigo com 10,0ºC tem vindo a subir ao longo da noite


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2011 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 11,4ºC

Mín - 8,8ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## Lousano (16 Jan 2011 às 08:23)

Bom dia.

Por agora, nevoeiro, vento fraco e 5,7º, que é a actual mínima do dia.


----------



## PDias (16 Jan 2011 às 10:24)

Bom dia,

nevoeiro cerrado e estão 7,8ºC, a miníma foi 7,3ºC (06.59H), visibilidade em 50 mts. no máximo.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2011 às 10:54)

Bom dia.

Hoje, uma mínima igual à de ontem, com *8,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 10,6ºC e humidade nos 91%.

Pressão a 1028 hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2011 às 12:14)

Finalmente um dia sem nevoeiro e com sol apesar de algumas nuvens que o escondem por vezes!

Mínima de 8,2ºC

0,2 mm de humidade durante a madrugada

Agora estão 14,2ºC, 77%Hr, 1027,8hPa e vento fraco de SW


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jan 2011 às 12:31)

A mínima foi de 7,6ºC. Atualmente estão 11,8ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2011 às 13:40)

Céu encoberto e 13,3ºC.

Humidade nos 80%.

Em tantos dias seguidos com pressões acima dos 1025 hPa ainda não vi decentemente o Sol uma única vez.


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Jan 2011 às 13:45)

Sigo com 9ºC e estou á espera de uma massa de ar frio que possivelmente vem ai.
DEpois de dias de nevoeiro cerrado, hoje o sol brilhou de manha mas o céu agr está muito nublado.


----------



## meteo (16 Jan 2011 às 15:07)

Boa tarde!


Aqui nos últimos 3 dias praticamente não houve nevoeiro/neblina.Teve sol ou céu muito nublado.O sol não durou tanto como o esperado..Agora pode haver alguma chuva nos próximos 2 dias,bem melhor que este tempo do " nem é carne,nem é peixe ".


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2011 às 15:09)

rafaeljona disse:


> Sigo com 9ºC e estou á espera de uma massa de ar frio que possivelmente vem ai.
> DEpois de dias de nevoeiro cerrado, hoje o sol brilhou de manha mas o céu agr está muito nublado.



Não se vai sentir antes de Quinta feira essa massa fria


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2011 às 15:11)

A máxima por aqui até ao momento foi de 15,2ºC e deve ser esta mesmo a máxima!

Rajada máxima não passou ainda dos 11,3km/h

Agora estão 14,7ºC, 78%Hr, 1026,7hPa e o vento sopra fraco de WSW


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2011 às 15:29)

Aqui céu muito nublado, ainda mal se viu o sol.

13,4ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Jan 2011 às 16:23)

olá 

Madrugada com nevoeiro que persistiu até meio da manhã e que deu lugar a um céu composto por nuvens médias e também algumas abertas que permitiram alguns raios de sol. A manhã ainda se mostrou fresca, entretanto a temperatura gradualmente foi-se tornando mais amena tendo já atingido uma máxima de *15.2ºC*. 

*Valores de ontem*:
máx: 10.1ºC
mín: 7.9ºC

*actual*: 13.3ºC


----------



## Lousano (16 Jan 2011 às 17:04)

Hoje o dia foi mais "manhoso", com nevoeiro até meio da manhã e encobriu a meio da tarde.

A Tmax foi de 14,7ºC

Neste momento 13,4ºC, vento fraco e céu encoberto.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jan 2011 às 19:12)

A máxima foi de 14,2ºC. Atulamente estão 12,2ºC e humidade a 82%.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2011 às 19:36)

Temperatura máxima de *14,4ºC*.

Por agora, estagnação nos 14,2ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Jan 2011 às 19:38)

Sigo com 14.2ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Geiras (16 Jan 2011 às 21:29)

Boas

Mínima de 8.5ºC.

Sigo com 13.8ºC, vento fraco de S e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Lousano (16 Jan 2011 às 21:36)

O vento neste momento já é moderado a forte.

Rajada máx: 49,9 km/h

Temperatura: 13,2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jan 2011 às 21:57)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia farrusco... início com algum nevoeiro, mas que foi levantando ao longo do dia...
Sigo com 13.9ºC, 84%HR, 1029, céu muito nublado.

Extremos do dia:

8.6ºC
14.7ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Jan 2011 às 22:02)

Dia com céu sempre nublado/muito nublado e com algum vento.
Já chuviscou um pouco ao inicio da noite,mas por agora o céu mantém-se apenas muito nublado com abertas.

Precipitação de hoje: 0.4mm

Temperatura actual:+13.2 (Agradável)

Máxima do dia:+14.5 (Agradável)
Mínima do dia:+9.2 (Fresco)

Até amanhã


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14,3ºC

Mín - 8,0ºC


----------



## Geiras (17 Jan 2011 às 00:02)

Que dias mais deprimentes estes 
Cinzentos, sem chuva, sem grande vento, etc...

Por aqui já teve nos 12.7ºC mas tem estado a subir e encontra-se agora nos 13.1ºC

Vento fraco de S mas por vezes nulo e pressão estável nos 1028hPa.

Boa noite.


----------



## dahon (17 Jan 2011 às 00:04)

Boas.

Neste momento chove fraco por Coimbra.

Cumps.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jan 2011 às 09:54)

Bom dia.

Madrugada de estagnação, tendo a mínima sido atingida há pouco, com *12,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,1ºC, humidade nos 91% e pressão a 1029 hPa.

Vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (17 Jan 2011 às 12:52)

Boas

Tive uma mínima de 11.8ºC que se deu por volta das 8h.

Neste momento sigo com 16ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Jan 2011 às 13:10)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 15.5ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jan 2011 às 17:27)

Boa tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.6ºC

T.Minima: 8.6ºC


----------



## rafaeljona (17 Jan 2011 às 17:28)

Siga com 13 graus, já tendo atingido uma minima de 9 graus


----------



## Geiras (17 Jan 2011 às 19:45)

Boas.

Estou com 12.3ºC e vento fraco.

Mínima de 11.8ºC (que deve ainda ser actualizada daqui a umas horas) e uma máxima registada de 18.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2011 às 19:49)

Min:11,3ºC
Max:16,8ºC

Agora estão 13,1ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jan 2011 às 20:15)

Máxima de *15,9ºC*, seguindo agora com 12,8ºC.

Humidade nos 85% e pressão a 1028 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jan 2011 às 21:41)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia muito aborrecido a nível meteorológico...
Sigo com 13.5ºC, 84%HR, 1030hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.1ºC
16.8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (17 Jan 2011 às 21:46)

Nova mínima do dia, 11.2ºC actuais, pressão nos 1028hPa e 81%HR.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Jan 2011 às 22:16)

Por aqui choveu apenas durante a madrugada,e ainda assim só acumulou 2mm.
Durante a manhã o céu alternou de muito nublado com neblina para pouco nublado com sol.
À tarde aconteceu o contrário. 
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo e uma névoa paira pelo ar.

Temperatura actual:+12.2 (Fresco*)

Máxima do dia:+16.5 (Agradável)
Mínima do dia:+11.5 (Fresco*)

*Devido á neblina/névoa

Até amanhã


----------



## Geiras (17 Jan 2011 às 23:55)

Boa noite.

A mínima de hoje foi de 10.3ºC registados há pouco.

Por agora *10.5ºC* e vento em geral nulo mas por vezes levanta


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2011 às 00:50)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,4ºC

Mín - 11,9ºC


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2011 às 08:11)

Mínima de *6,7ºC*.

Agora 7,3ºC HR 100% e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2011 às 13:49)

Boas

Mínima de 8.3ºC.

Por agora sigo com 12.6ºC e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2011 às 15:06)

15.4ºC e o céu a limpar


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2011 às 15:08)

Está solllllllllll  

Estou com 14,9ºC e vento nulo/fraco.

Dia de primavera.


----------



## F_R (18 Jan 2011 às 16:44)

Mínima de 8.6ºC
Máxima de 12.3ºC

Agora 11.4ºC e céu nublado


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2011 às 16:52)

Boa tarde
Por aqui a manhã foi fresca com uma mínima de 4.8ºC, e a tarde amena com 15.6ºC de máxima.
Presentemente segue em queda nos 13.4ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Jan 2011 às 17:03)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 15.1ºC e céu praticamente limpo. Esta temperatura é até agora a máxima do dia.

A mínima foi de *8.1ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2011 às 17:09)

Extremos de Hoje:

*15.8 °C (15:27 UTC)*
*6.7 °C (06:29 UTC)*

O nevoeiro levantou no final da manhã mas promete voltar em breve já que a H.R. está bastante alta.


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2011 às 17:17)

Hoje
Máxima:16.2ºC
Mínima: 8.3ºC

Agora sigo com 15.1ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2011 às 18:12)

Boas

Mín:*8,2ºC (08:21)*
Máx:*17,4ºC (15:17)*

Rajada máxima:*14,5km/h NE (15:23)*

Agora estão 14,1ºC, 86%Hr, 1022,6hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Teles (18 Jan 2011 às 21:19)

Boas ,por aqui 9,5ºC.
A lua há momentos:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jan 2011 às 21:23)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.7ºC

T.Minima: 7.3ºC

Por agora estão 9,9ºC, o vento é nulo e está um abelo halo nocturno


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2011 às 21:56)

Boaas

Sigo com 11.2ºC, 88%HR e vento nulo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Jan 2011 às 22:05)

Dia bonito com céu nublado por nuvens altas,mas com o sol a brilhar por entre elas,aumento da nebulosidade a partir do meio da tarde.

E termino o dia com um fenómeno engraçado,o céu encontra-se encoberto pela neblina,mas ao redor da Lua esta camada nebulosa forma um circulo perfeito,deixando a Lua cheia iluminar-nos,espectacular

Temperatura actual:+12.3 (Agradável)

Máxima do dia:+16.0 (Agradável)
Mínima do dia:+9.9 (Fresco)

Até amanhã


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2011 às 22:54)

Boa noite!
Enquanto não vem o fresquinho, temos que nos contentar com estes dias chatos, que não são carne nem peixe...
Dia marcado por alguma neblina de manhã e mais solarengo à tarde.

De momento, 11.7ºC, 90%HR, 1025hpa.

Extremos do dia:

10.2ºC
14ºC.


----------



## meteo (18 Jan 2011 às 23:36)

De facto este mês já teve imensos dias do " nem é carne nem é peixe(muito pelo contrário) " HOje mais uma vez céu nublado por nuvens altas/médias,pouco vento e Sol com poucos minutos de aparição. Venha o frio que é tempo dele!


----------



## F_R (18 Jan 2011 às 23:58)

Extremos do dia

Mínima 8.6ºC
Máxima 12.3

Agora 9.2


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Jan 2011 às 00:20)

olá

Dia com céu em geral pouco nublado, temperaturas amenas sobretudo pela tarde, vento fraco que predominou de NE.

*Valores de ontem*:
máx: 16.0ºC 
mín: 9.2ºC

*actual*: 10.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2011 às 00:34)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,4ºC

Mín - 9,8ºC


----------



## Teles (19 Jan 2011 às 07:39)

Boas, por aqui céu pouco nublado , temperatura actual de 5,4cº


----------



## Teles (19 Jan 2011 às 09:47)

Tal como a lua esta madrugada , hoje também o sol tenta a  algum custo ter um halo


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2011 às 10:45)

Mais nevoeiro toda a noite que entretanto já levantou.

Mínima de *6,7ºC*


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Jan 2011 às 12:29)

Hoje a mínima foi de *8.3ºC*.

Agora sigo com 12.4ºC e com SOL!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2011 às 12:57)

João Ferreira disse:


> Agora sigo com 12.4ºC e com SOL!



Pois é 

Aqui 12,5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Jan 2011 às 17:22)

Por aqui sigo com 13.8ºC, vento fraco e céu com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2011 às 17:33)

Máxima de *16,2ºC*

Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2011 às 17:38)

HotSpot disse:


> Máxima de *16,2ºC*





Aqui foi 13,8ºC, até ao momento.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Jan 2011 às 17:43)

Por Tomar até ao momento os extremos foram os seguintes :

17.1 ºC (14:38)
4.3 ºC (07:48)

Em Constância foram

17.4°C
5.3°C


----------



## Geiras (19 Jan 2011 às 18:36)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima:16.5ºC
Mínima: 7.8ºC

Rajada máxima:10.1km/h

0.2mm acumulados devido ao nevoeiro.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2011 às 19:08)

Extremos em Setúbal:

Mín:*7,3ºC (07:44)*
Máx:*16.8ºC (13:54)*

Rajada máxima:*12,9km/h (03:09)*

Precipitação:*0,2mm * (humidade de madrugada)

Agora:
13,8ºC
88%Hr
1020,1hPa
vento nulo


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jan 2011 às 20:02)

Extremos de hoje:
4ºC/18,1ºC.
Atualmente estão 10,2ºC.


----------



## NfrG (19 Jan 2011 às 20:22)

Boa noite

Sigo com céu limpo e 12,3ºC.

E vem aí frio.


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Jan 2011 às 21:28)

No meu local, 5 km de Loures mas fora da ilha de calor, sigo com 8.6ºC
Nota-se uma descida de temperatura muito acentuada face aos ultimos dias.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jan 2011 às 21:32)

Atualmente 8,8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2011 às 21:52)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.1ºC

T.Minima: 5.8ºC

Prec: 0,7mm devido ao nevoeiro duranta a madrugada


----------



## F_R (19 Jan 2011 às 21:54)

Neste momento ainda 10.4ºC

Há espera que volte o frio a sério


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Jan 2011 às 21:59)

Por aqui manhã com nuvens altas e algum sol, tarde bem amena com bastante sol e céu quase limpinho.
Termino o dia com uma noite limpinha e com alguma neblina.

Temperatura actual:+11.8 (Fresco*)
Máxima do dia:+16.7 (Agradável)
Mínima do dia:+9.4 (Fresco)

*Devido ao efeito da neblina

Até amanhã


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2011 às 22:25)

Boa noite!
Alguma neblina de manhã, mas um dia de céu pouco nublado, no geral.
Temperaturas normais para a época...

Sigo com 11.9ºc, 91%HR, 1022hpa.

Extremos do dia:

9.4ºC
13.9ºC.


----------



## cactus (19 Jan 2011 às 22:32)

por setubal 10ºc agora ceu limpo , vento nulo


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2011 às 22:53)

Por cá, vira o disco e toca o mesmo.

Noite = Nevoeiro Cerrado

Estão 8,1ºC e HR 100%


----------



## Geiras (19 Jan 2011 às 23:02)

Boas

Por aqui nada de nevoeiro e sigo com 8.7ºC, 1021hPa e 89%HR


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2011 às 23:10)

O nevoeiro começa-se a instalar, de uma forma muito cerrada mesmo 


Tem sido TODOS os dias assim.

Máxima de 15.9ºC e mínima de 6.1ºC.


----------



## Geiras (19 Jan 2011 às 23:22)

Boa noite de novo... Parece que o nevoeiro também já aqui chegou, cerrado neste momento


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2011 às 23:26)

Aqui nada de nevoeiro mas ta a haver inversão 9ºC cá em baixo perto do solo e no terraço estão 11,2ºC


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2011 às 23:38)

Boa noite
Extremos de hoje:
3.4ºC/16.9ºC

De referir que é o 2º dia de mínima <5ºC, após 4.8ºC ontem.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Jan 2011 às 23:51)

olá

Céu limpo, vento fraco de NNE.

*Valores de 19 Jan*:
máx: 13.9ºC 
mín: 8.8ºC

*actual*: 10.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2011 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,8ºC

Mín - 9,1ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Jan 2011 às 01:02)

Sigo com 10,6ºC e 1021 hPa.

Algum nevoeiro.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2011 às 08:22)

Continua o Nevoeiro Cerrado com 5,9ºC e HR 100%

Mínima de *4,5ºC*


----------



## Teles (20 Jan 2011 às 08:24)

Boas, por aqui céu apenas com alguns cirros , mínima até ao momento 4.1ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Jan 2011 às 12:09)

Por aqui há alguma neblina no ar, com uns agradáveis 12ºC.

1021 hPa e vento fraco.

Mínima de *8,1ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2011 às 12:10)

Bom dia.

Noite calma, com mínima de *9,0ºC* e actuais 13,3ºC com pouco nublado por alguns Cirrus.

Humidade nos 72% e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2011 às 14:04)

Aqui em Setúbal tive uma mínima de 6,8ºC 

Precipitação provocado pela humidade da madrugada chegou aos 0,4mm

Agora sigo com tempo ameno 16,7ºC, 70%Hr, 1018,6hPa e vento fraco a rajada máxima não foi ainda alem dos 16km/h...


----------



## Geiras (20 Jan 2011 às 14:52)

Boas

Tive uma mínima de 6.9ºC e 0.2mm acumulados.

Por agora sigo com 16.9ºC e vento fraco com uma rajada máxima até ao momento de 17.3km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2011 às 14:55)

Boa tarde!
O vento encontra-se já estabilizado de E, pelo que é expectável começar a arrefecer mais qualquer coisa a partir desta noite... embora aqui no burgo, o "arrefecer qualquer coisa" vale o que vale, ou seja, pouco...

De momento, e após alguma neblina que tornou mais lento o normal arranque da temperatura num dia de sol, sigo com a máxima do dia, nos 14.3ºC, com 74%HR, 1022hpa, vento fraco.
Mínima alta, para não variar, de 9.1ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (20 Jan 2011 às 15:09)

Uma grande amplitude térmica hoje

17.8 ºC (13:56)
1.0 ºC (07:43)

Um total de 16.8º é obra.


----------



## Lousano (20 Jan 2011 às 15:55)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.

Temp. 14,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2011 às 16:34)

15,3ºC 

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## meteo (20 Jan 2011 às 17:12)

Dia muito agradável hoje. Com máxima de 16,7ºC e agora ainda estão 15,7ºC em Oeiras.
Esteve sol o dia todo.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2011 às 17:16)

Máxima de *16,8ºC*

Agora 14,4ºC e naturalmente a descer...


----------



## jorge1990 (20 Jan 2011 às 17:29)

Boa tarde

Por aqui sigo com:

Temperatura: 14.4ºC
Humidade Relativa: 73%
Pressão: 1020 Hpa


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2011 às 18:42)

Boas

Extremos em Setúbal hoje:

Mínima:*6,8ºC (07:53)*
Máxima:*17,7ºC (14:44)*

Rajada máxima:*16,1km/h NE (13:12)*

Precipitação:*0,4mm* (humidade alta durante a madrugada)

Agora:
13,1ºC
81%Hr
1018,8hPa
vento fraco


----------



## F_R (20 Jan 2011 às 19:30)

Boas

Máxima 15.7ºC
Mínima 6.3ºC

Agora 11.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jan 2011 às 21:36)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxim: 17.8ºC

T.Minima: 2.8ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (20 Jan 2011 às 21:45)

Inicio da manhã com alguma neblina e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e o resto do dia com céu limpo e sol.
Termino o dia com céu igualmente limpo e com uma ligeira névoa que refresca o ar*

Temperatura actual:+11.3 (*Fresco)

Máxima do dia:+17.0 (Agradável)
Mínima do dia:+8.3 (Fresco)

Até amanhã


----------



## Lousano (20 Jan 2011 às 21:56)

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco de Sul e 8,2ºC.

Este mês ainda não existiu um dia de geada e parece que ainda não vai ser esta noite.


----------



## Geiras (20 Jan 2011 às 22:02)

Extremos do dia:

Temp. máxima: 17.1ºC
Temp. mínima: 6.9ºC
Rajada de vento: *17.3km/h*

Precipitação acumulada: *0.2mm* (nevoeiro).


----------



## F_R (20 Jan 2011 às 23:01)

Neste momento 9.7ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Jan 2011 às 23:16)

Por aqui a temperatura encontra-se nos 10,6ºC e a pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2011 às 23:27)

Aqui tenho agora 10,5ºC e 79% o vento é fraco


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2011 às 23:52)

Boa noite.
Extremos de hoje:
3.4º/17.1º

Por agora estão 6.4ºC, após ter tocado nos 6.0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2011 às 00:27)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,3ºC

Mín - 8,8ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (21 Jan 2011 às 00:59)

*Extremos de ontem:   *


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2011 às 08:05)

Mínima de *5,4ºC*.

O dia de hoje vai ser diferente  O vento vai aumentar de intensidade durante o dia e a Humidade Relativa vai descer para valores anormais para a época. Pode mesmo chegar à casa dos 30%.

Quando cair à noite, vento de Leste de cortar à faca...chegou o Inverno.


----------



## Rainy (21 Jan 2011 às 08:59)

O problema é mesmo esse, com tanto vento durante a noite, a tº n desçe tanto e não há geada


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Jan 2011 às 11:10)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *8.1ºC*.

Agora sigo com 10.7ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Lousano (21 Jan 2011 às 11:15)

Bom dia.

O dia começa começou com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Tactual - 9,1ºC

A mínima da noite foi de 3,6ºC


----------



## DRC (21 Jan 2011 às 11:23)

Rainy disse:


> O problema é mesmo esse, com tanto vento durante a noite, a tº n desçe tanto e não há geada



A probabilidade de haver geada é muito pouca, pois as temperaturas vão descer mas a humidade também e andará abaixo dos 50%.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2011 às 11:31)

Bom dia.

Alguma frescura, actualmente, com 11,2ºC, vento moderado de Este e 47% de humidade.

A mínima até ao momento foi de *8,2ºC*. 

Pressão nos 1019 hPa e céu limpo!


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2011 às 12:10)

Boa tarde!
Tal como o Hotspot referiu, está a verificar-se uma brutal descida da HR, o que vai significar mais logo, um bom trambolhão na temperatura...
Eu vou de fim de semana para a Lousã, por isso não sei até onde vai cair por aqui... aposto nuns 5ºC...
De momento, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado de Leste, 13.5ºC e apenas 38%HR.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jan 2011 às 12:19)

Mínima, ainda assim, acima do normal para a época por aqui, com 9,0 ºC.

A próxima noite será mais fria.


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Jan 2011 às 12:26)

Após uma mínima de *8,2ºC* sigo com 13,3ºC.

Realmente nota-se o ar bastante límpido, apenas com alguns cirrus a cobrir o céu. 

Vento fraco e 1019 hPa.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2011 às 12:46)

Boas

Por Setúbal tive uma mínima de 7,9ºC mas que vai ser batida ainda antes da meia noite!

Temperatura actual de 14,7ºC a humidade deu um trambolhão daqueles   está nos 34%

Vento fraco de E por vezes moderado vamos ter um bom wind chill com o cair da noite


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2011 às 12:49)

Humidade Relativa na Moita:

08:30 - 98%
12:48 - 31% 

Uma coisa é certa, acabou-se o Nevoeiro.

*Sugestão:* Quem tem problemas de humidade em casa, toca a abrir as janelas. E é aproveitar enquanto a temperatura também não desce.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2011 às 13:07)

HotSpot disse:


> Humidade Relativa na Moita:
> 
> 08:30 - 98%
> 12:48 - 31%
> ...



E aqui o tombo não para já vai nos 30% de humidade  

Temperatura estabilizada 14,7ºC não deve subir muito disto não tarda começa a descer


----------



## meteo (21 Jan 2011 às 13:12)

HotSpot disse:


> Humidade Relativa na Moita:
> 
> 08:30 - 98%
> 12:48 - 31%
> ...



Obrigado pela sugestão Nem me lembrei disso,mas de facto dá jeito aproveitar agora. Está uma tarde belissima,uma tarde de Primavera antes do rigoroso Inverno que vem ai.
Estão *15,2ºC* em Oeiras e sol.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2011 às 13:19)

HotSpot disse:


> *Sugestão:* Quem tem problemas de humidade em casa, toca a abrir as janelas. E é aproveitar enquanto a temperatura também não desce.



Ou compre um desumidificador 

Por aqui humidade nos 42% e 12,6ºC.

Vento moderado a forte de NE.


----------



## Lousano (21 Jan 2011 às 13:59)

Dia mais fresco que os anteriores, com uma temp. máxima de 12,7ºC.

Neste momento 12,0ºC e vento 20 km/h de Norte.


----------



## Geiras (21 Jan 2011 às 14:00)

Boas

Tive uma mínima um pouco alta que aquilo que esperava, 7.5ºC.

Por agora sigo com 15.3ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de E.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2011 às 14:02)

E por aqui a HR já chegou aos 25% 

Rajada máxima de 54,7 km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2011 às 14:23)

HotSpot disse:


> E por aqui a HR já chegou aos 25%
> 
> Rajada máxima de 54,7 km/h



26%HR por aqui... parece um dia de verão... excepto a temperatura...


----------



## Geiras (21 Jan 2011 às 14:49)

Por aqui também estou com 25%HR.

Rajada máxima até ao momento de 41.8km/h.


----------



## jorge1990 (21 Jan 2011 às 14:50)

Boas

Por aqui

Temperatura: 13.9ºC
Humidade Relativa: 42%
Pressão: 1021 hPa
Tempo: Céu pouco nublado


----------



## F_R (21 Jan 2011 às 15:25)

Boas

Céu praticamente limpo e 11.7ºC que é a máxima do dia.
Tem estado algum vento o que se torna desagradável andar lá fora.
Rajada máxima de 51.5ºC
A humidade é se 24%

Mínima 7.5ºC, ainda muito alta para o normal


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2011 às 15:40)

Boas

Aqui a humidade já foi aos 23% 

A máxima foi aos 15,7ºC ainda alto!!

A rajada máxima até agora foi de 38,6km/h ENE

Agora estão 14,9ºc, 24%Hr, 1017,7hPa e vento fraco a moderado de E


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2011 às 17:06)

Máxima de *15,4ºC*

Agora é sempre a descer...

*Curiosidade:
*
A última vez que a HR foi de 25% ou inferior, foi em 24/07/2010.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jan 2011 às 17:26)

Atualmente a temperatura é de 13,3ºC, está vento fraco e a humidade é de 62%, o que me parece um pouco alto para o que tenho visto aqui...


----------



## jorge1990 (21 Jan 2011 às 17:28)

Neste momento

Temperatura: 13ºC
Humidade Relativa: 38%
Pressão: 1021 hPa (Estavel)

Céu pouco nublado a nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jan 2011 às 18:15)

Por aqui neste momento estão 9,5ºC, o céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas e a Humidade está nos 38%, a rajáda máxima que esteve hoje por aqui foi de apenas 31km/h.


----------



## jorge1990 (21 Jan 2011 às 18:31)

Neste momento, a temperatura vai descendo gradualmente

Por aqui:

Temperatura: 11.8ºC
Humidade: 39%
Pressão: 1021 hPa (Estável)

Hoje, a maxima alcançada pela minha estação foi de 14.1ºC, a humidade minima registada foi de 35%.


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Jan 2011 às 18:35)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui sigo com 10.9ºC.


----------



## F_R (21 Jan 2011 às 18:38)

Boas

Máxima de 12.1ºC

Agora 9.3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2011 às 19:17)

E por cá 7,2ºC. Está a descer bem.


----------



## fsl (21 Jan 2011 às 19:25)

*Oeiras hoje atingiu 16.3ºs de TEMPmax e 24% de HRmin
Agora ainda "aguenta" 11.2ºs e 40%



 Condições actuais (actualizado a 21-01-11  19:14) 
Temperatura:  11.2°C  
Humidade: 40%   
Ponto de Orvalho: -1.9°C  
Vento: 14.5 km/hr E 
Pressão: 1018.8 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 44.4 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  44.4mm 
Wind chill:  9.5°C  
Indíce THW:   8.4°C  
Indíce Calor:  10.2°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  9.6°C às   7:56  16.3°C às 14:58 
Humidade:  24%  às  14:42  82%  às   1:48 
Ponto de Orvalho:  -4.4°C às  14:23  8.3°C às   0:00 
Pressão:  1017.5hPa  às  15:18  1020.3hPa  às   9:52 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   43.5 km/hr  às  16:02 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  6.7°C às   7:42  
Maior Indíce Calor   14.4°C às  13:31 


*


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Jan 2011 às 19:35)

Boas! escrevo só porque acho estranha a Humidade Relativa assinalada pela minha estação caseira. O sensor exterior dá 22% de HR. Vi agora os dados da estação do Mário Barros em Queluz e dá 45% o que acho normal. É a minha estação, ou o sensor, que se passaram ou é normal esta HR tão baixa? 
 A temperatura está nos 9,3º. a pressão nos 1016Hpa e o visor da previsão gráfica também está "passado" e dá chuva...


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2011 às 19:41)

Boas

Extremos em Setúbal hoje (Até ao momento)...

Min:*7,9ºC (07:40)* (pode ser batida antes das 00h)
Máx:*15,7ºC (14:06)*

Rajada máxima:*38,6km/h ENE (15:21)*

Humidade máxima:*88% (07:49)*
Humidade mínima:*22% (15:51)*

Tempo actual:
9,8ºC
36%Hr 
1018,9hPa
vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2011 às 19:45)

Jota 21 disse:


> É a minha estação, ou o sensor, que se passaram ou é normal esta HR tão baixa?



Sensores sem rs têm a tendência a ter humidades muito baixas. Mas de qualquer das maneiras é um valor baixo de mais.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2011 às 19:48)

Boa noite!
Acabadinho de chegar à Lousã, eis que está fresquinho, com 5.1ºC e em descida rápida...
Vamos ver até onde vai.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2011 às 19:54)

Jota 21 disse:


> Boas! escrevo só porque acho estranha a Humidade Relativa assinalada pela minha estação caseira. O sensor exterior dá 22% de HR. Vi agora os dados da estação do Mário Barros em Queluz e dá 45% o que acho normal. É a minha estação, ou o sensor, que se passaram ou é normal esta HR tão baixa?
> A temperatura está nos 9,3º. a pressão nos 1016Hpa e o visor da previsão gráfica também está "passado" e dá chuva...



Eu também tive 22% de humidade por isso é possivel esse valor ai também


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jan 2011 às 20:12)

Neste momento 8,4ºC, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2011 às 20:53)

Sigo com 8,9ºC e uns brilhantes 36% de humidade exterior. A janela está aberta para desumidificar a casa!

Máxima de *13,7ºC*, sendo que durante a tarde a humidade alcançou os *30%*.

Pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## meteo (21 Jan 2011 às 21:02)

N_Fig disse:


> Neste momento 8,4ºC, céu limpo e vento nulo.



Vento nulo? 
Por aqui lá vai arrefecendo,estão 9,6ºC em Oeiras e wind chill de 7,3ºC. 
O vento é moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## jorge1990 (21 Jan 2011 às 21:06)

Boa noite

Por aqui sigo com 

Temperatura: 10.1ºC
Humidade: 50%
Pressão: 1022 hPa (estavel)
Céu Limpo


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Jan 2011 às 21:16)

Esta é a minha milésima mensagem no fórum!

Sigo com 8.3ºC, nada mau para uma mensagem de celebração.


----------



## Rainy (21 Jan 2011 às 21:23)

Com este vento vai ser difícil a tº descer muito?
Ou não?


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jan 2011 às 21:28)

meteo disse:


> Vento nulo?
> Por aqui lá vai arrefecendo,estão 9,6ºC em Oeiras e wind chill de 7,3ºC.
> O vento é moderado com rajadas fortes.



Sim, estava com vento nulo. Entretanto levantou-se algum vento durante algum tempo, mas agora já está muito fraco outra vez. A temperatura é de 7,1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2011 às 21:28)

Rainy disse:


> Com este vento vai ser difícil a tº descer muito?
> Ou não?



Sim, pois existe muita deslocação de calor, apesar de nós acharmos o contrário


----------



## Reportorio (21 Jan 2011 às 21:31)

Boa noite

Finalmente que aparece qualquer coisa para reportar tem estado um tempo da treta
Por Miratejo

Temperatura: 9.4ºC
Humidade: 52%
Dew Point: 0.1ºC
Pressão: 1020hPa
Wind Gust: 27.4 Km
Direcção Vento: N
Wind Chill: 9ºC


----------



## meteo (21 Jan 2011 às 22:02)

N_Fig disse:


> Sim, estava com vento nulo. Entretanto levantou-se algum vento durante algum tempo, mas agora já está muito fraco outra vez. A temperatura é de 7,1ºC.



Ok.Interessante ai ainda não ter chegado o vento  

Em Oeiras continua a boa descida,nos 9ºC,depois da máxima de *16,3ºC*.

Wind chill de 5,9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jan 2011 às 22:08)

Máxima de 15,0 ºC em Moscavide, numa tarde um pouco ventosa por cá, mas muito mais ventosa à beira-rio.

A mínima é a temperatura actual, com 8,5 ºC.


----------



## cactus (21 Jan 2011 às 22:17)

por setubal 7,9ºC e 43% humidade


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2011 às 22:17)

Pela Lousã, depois da temperatura ter descido aos 4.1ºC, subiu para quase 7ºC... cheira a esturro...


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2011 às 22:28)

Boas

Sigo com 7,9ºC e 39%Hr a descer de novo, o vento sopra fraco inferior a 20km/h e a pressão é de 1019,2hpa

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jan 2011 às 22:47)

Atualmente 6,2ºC, humidade de 66% e, por muita confusão que faça ao meteo, vento nulo ainda.


----------



## manganao (21 Jan 2011 às 22:51)

Vento forte aki nas caldas e ta um frio do caneco


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2011 às 23:10)

Tou espantado com a humidade a esta hora 28% 

Temperatura a subir 8,6ºC não acredito lá muito já nos 3ºC previsto para a madrugada pelo GFS e pior ainda os 2º previstos pelo IM para Setúbal só se for arredores!

O vento continua fraco de E


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jan 2011 às 23:24)

olá

Dia de céu pouco nublado a limpo, vento seco e moderado predominando de NNE.

*Valores de 20 Jan*:
Máx:15.6ºC 
mín.8.4ºC

*actual*: 7.3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jan 2011 às 23:27)

miguel disse:


> Tou espantado com a humidade a esta hora 28%
> 
> Temperatura a subir 8,6ºC não acredito lá muito já nos 3ºC previsto para a madrugada pelo GFS e pior ainda os 2º previstos pelo IM para Setúbal só se for arredores!
> 
> O vento continua fraco de E



Aqui vou já com 5.1ºC.
Mas há momentos fui á casa dos 4ºC !

47%.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2011 às 23:44)

*7,4ºC* com vento moderado de Este.

34% de humidade.


----------



## Teles (21 Jan 2011 às 23:50)

Boas, por aqui vento moderado e temperatura actual de 5,0ºC


----------



## Geiras (21 Jan 2011 às 23:55)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima deu-se à pouco, 6.6ºC.

Agora sigo com 7.9ºC, 28%HR  e vento moderado com rajadas que facilmente superam os 20km/h.

Extremos de hoje:

T. máxima: 15.5ºC
T. mínima: 6.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,7ºC

Mín - 7,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2011 às 00:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Extremos de ontem:
> 
> Máx - 13,7ºC
> 
> Mín - 7,2ºC



Extremos de ontem:

7,6 ºC / 15,0 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Um amanhecer sem precipitação resultante de humidade nocturna, que já prometia desde logo um dia bastante seco e solarengo.


----------



## PDias (22 Jan 2011 às 00:08)

Boa noite,

por aqui estão 4,7ºC e vento moderado (25 kms/h) com rajadas variando NE/E e 58%Hum/rel.
A máxima foi de 13,2ºC (14.43H).
A miníma foi de 4,7ºC (23.54H).
O vento é muito frio.


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Jan 2011 às 00:31)

Por aqui desce bem, sigo já com 7,1ºC e humidade muito baixa, perto dos 30%. 

Se isto continuar assim tenho uma boa mínima..


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Jan 2011 às 00:39)

Lentamente lá vai descendo, vento moderado, frio e seco de NE.

*valores de 21 Jan*:
máx: 13.5ºC 
mín: 6.9ºC

Com pequenas variações pelo caminho, agora está nos *7.0ºC*


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2011 às 00:54)

Por aqui vento fraco a moderado de Sul e 6,2ºC 

Enquanto não mudar o maldito vento de Sul, a temperatura não descerá significativamente.


----------



## cactus (22 Jan 2011 às 01:00)

o vento aqui tambem é preduminante de sul por isso nao sai dos 8ºC e humidade de 28%


----------



## F_R (22 Jan 2011 às 01:14)

Por cá estão 4.9ºC

A mínima do ano está constantemente a ser batida esta noite

Com o vento que se faz sentir o Windchill já esteve nos -1.0ºC

A humidade continua baixa nos 47%


----------



## Reportorio (22 Jan 2011 às 01:30)

Aqui em Miratejo estava à espera de mais frio.

7.8ºC
50%
windchill:4ºC
N
Gust:36Km
1021hPa


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2011 às 06:22)

Noite de vento moderado a forte.

Sigo com 3,8ºC.


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2011 às 07:38)

Bom dia.

Céu parcialmente nublado, vento moderado de Norte e a temperatura nos 1,8ºC, a mínima até ao momento.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Jan 2011 às 08:15)

Resumo de Ontem:
Dia ventoso* com céu limpo/pouco nublado por nuvens altas.
Terminei o dia com céu limpo e algum vento.

Máxima do dia:+13.5 (*Fresco)
Mínima do dia:+7.9 (Fresco)

Já agora sigo com céu nublado por nuvens médias.

Temperatura actual:+5.1 (Fresco)-Mínima do dia,mês e ano até agora.


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Jan 2011 às 08:23)

8h21m 

seguimos com 4,1ºC na zona de Loures a meia dúzia de km a norte de Lisboa.

ainda muito longe dos minimos de novembro e dezembro


----------



## F_R (22 Jan 2011 às 08:39)

Bom dia

Mínima de 1.8ºC

Agora ainda 1.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2011 às 08:47)

*4,1ºC*, céu encoberto por Altostratus, 32% de humidade e vento moderado a forte de Leste.


----------



## Rainy (22 Jan 2011 às 09:28)

Bem por aqui a tº desçeu mais do que eu pensava, ficou nos 4.1º, e sempre com vento muito forte, uma característica desta zona no Verão.
O windchill deve sido de 0º.


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2011 às 09:44)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a mínima foi de *4,8ºC* será que é batida antes da meia noite?!  não é impossível!

Wind Chill mínimo até agora foi de 2,1ºC (07:05)

Agora estão ainda apenas 5,1ºC, 39%hr, 1017,6hPa e vento fraco o vento nem tem sido assim muito forte por aqui nem ontem nem hoje! rajada máxima hoje de apenas 39km/h ainda 

Em tempo real na assinatura em baixo mas aqui fica para os distraídos 
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2011 às 09:47)

*3,0ºC *agora em Odivelas. (mínima do dia).

Céu encoberto e vento moderado a forte de NE.


----------



## PDias (22 Jan 2011 às 10:27)

Bom dia,

aqui estão 2,4ºC e a miníma até agora foi de 1,6ºC, o vento está moderado a forte de E (windchill de -3,6ºC).


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2011 às 10:31)

10h30 e *4,7ºC*. 

Humidade nos 32% e vento moderado de Este.


----------



## rafaeljona (22 Jan 2011 às 10:37)

por aqui estão 3ºC mas a mínima foi de 2ºC
Vento forte o que dá a sensação de temperatura muito baixa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jan 2011 às 10:56)

Bom Dia

Que belo dia que está hoje, vento e frio, por agora estão 6.0ºC, a rajáda máxima de vento foi de 28km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2011 às 11:19)

Mínima de 4,1ºC e rajada máxima de 74 km/h até ao momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jan 2011 às 11:45)

Mínima de 3.9ºC 

Atingi para já uma rajada de 52km e agora vento moderado.

WindChill negativo durante a noite, e pareceu-me ouvir algum trovão mas não liguei.


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2011 às 12:04)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria a mínima foi de *3,8ºC*
Neste momento estão *6,6ºC* e o céu apresenta-se nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Jan 2011 às 12:10)

Bom dia
Por aqui 1.1ºC de mínima. Presentemente encontra-se nos 7.4ºC e em ligeira subida.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2011 às 12:10)

Mínima de 4,9 ºC.

De momento, céu muito nublado e vento moderado de NE, ainda com 7,7 ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2011 às 12:10)

Mínima de *3,7ºC*

Está um frio dos diabos. Este vento moderado/forte de Leste trás uma sensação de  muito 

WindChill mínimo 1,1ºC.

Agora sigo com 8ºC e temperatura aparente de 3ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2011 às 12:35)

Extremos de ontem:
14ºC/3,2ºC.
Hoje a mínima foi -0,3ºC, e teria sido ainda mais baixa se não se tivesse levantado vento de madrugada.
Atualmente 8,8ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## PDias (22 Jan 2011 às 12:44)

Por aqui continua o frio com 5,5ºC e vento moderado de E, de referir que o windchill minímo hoje foi de -4,7ºC.


----------



## F_R (22 Jan 2011 às 12:45)

Neste momento já 6.6ºC

De referir que o Windchill mínimo foi de -4.4ºC


----------



## squidward (22 Jan 2011 às 13:33)

por aqui desceu até aos 3.8ºC, até agora é a mínima do ano, em principio será batida na próxima madrugada.


----------



## Teles (22 Jan 2011 às 14:14)

Boas, por aqui a mínima até ao momento foi de 2,2ºC , temperatura actual de7,2ºC , vento de E na casa dos 30km/h


----------



## jorge1990 (22 Jan 2011 às 14:47)

Boa tarde

Por aqui sigo com:

Temperatura: 10.2ºC
Humidade: 38%
Pressão: 1020 hPa (descer)

A minima que registei foi de 6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jan 2011 às 15:04)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui nova rajáda, de 32,4km/h.


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2011 às 15:09)

Neste momento 11,5ºC e uma tarde solarenga.

Se acalmar o vento teremos então uma noite com temperaturas negativas.


----------



## squidward (22 Jan 2011 às 15:14)

impressionante máxima de apenas *9.6ºC* que registei até ao momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jan 2011 às 15:42)

Máxima de 11.0ºC.

Agora 10.6ºC e o windchill foi aos 2ºC agora mesmo !

Vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Teles (22 Jan 2011 às 15:52)

Boas, por aqui a máxima foi de 7,2 ,  temperatura actual de 6.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2011 às 15:58)

Máxima de 10,5 ºC.

Vento moderado de ENE e apenas 36 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Jan 2011 às 16:20)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 8.5ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Geiras (22 Jan 2011 às 16:23)

Boas.

Mínima a chegar aos 4.4ºC e o windchill aos 2ºC.
Rajada máxima até ao momento de 30.2km/h de ENE.


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2011 às 16:29)

A temperatura actual por aqui é de *9,0ºC*.
O vento sopra moderado de Nordeste.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2011 às 16:40)

Máxima de *10,9ºc*

No entanto a temperatura aparente não passou dos 7ºC. 

A ver até quanto desce esta noite. Tudo depende do vento e da nebulosidade.


----------



## jorge1990 (22 Jan 2011 às 16:45)

Temperatura máxima de 10.8ºC

A temperatura vai começando a descer e neste momento sigo com:

Temperatura: 10.3ºC
Humidade: 37%
Pressão 1019 hPa (estavel)


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2011 às 17:06)

Aqui 8,5ºC e vento moderado/forte.

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2011 às 17:17)

A máxima hoje foi de 11,8ºC, o que revela a Lousã como o trópico luso, em virtude da maioria do país não ter chegado aos 10ºC 

Neste momento 9,1ºC


----------



## Geiras (22 Jan 2011 às 17:17)

T. máxima de 10.8ºC
A humidade não ultrapassou os 30% 

Agora 9.8ºC, 28%HR e vento moderado.


----------



## fsl (22 Jan 2011 às 17:23)

*Em Oeiras a TEMP está 3ºs inferior à de ontem






Condições actuais   (actualizado às 22-01-11 17:14) 
Temperatura: 9.1°C Wind chill: 6.0°C Humidade: 36%  Ponto Condensação: -5.3°C  
Pressão: 1013.5 hPa Vento: 24.1 km/hr  NE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm 

*


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jan 2011 às 17:31)

Lousano disse:


> A máxima hoje foi de 11,8ºC, o que revela a Lousã como o trópico luso, em virtude da maioria do país não ter chegado aos 10ºC
> 
> Neste momento 9,1ºC



Boas tardes!
Caro conterrâneo de circunstância, confirmo esse valor, embora tenha andado por passeata neste região fantástica, com valores de temperatura bem mais baixos, como por exemplo os cerca de 5ºC ao meio dia em Castanheira de Pêra, ou os 0ºC no Trevim, com a maior ventania que jamais apanhei... se tivesse parapente tinha apanhado balanço suficiente para chegar a Lisboa...

A mínima que registei hoje aqui na Lousã, foi de 0.9ºC.
De momento, 8.3ºC.


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2011 às 17:35)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas tardes!
> Caro conterrâneo de circunstância, confirmo esse valor, embora tenha andado por passeata neste região fantástica, com valores de temperatura bem mais baixos, como por exemplo os cerca de 5ºC ao meio dia em Castanheira de Pêra, ou os 0ºC no Trevim, com a maior ventania que jamais apanhei... se tivesse parapente tinha apanhado balanço suficiente para chegar a Lisboa...
> 
> A mínima que registei hoje aqui na Lousã, foi de 0.9ºC.
> De momento, 8.3ºC.



O local onde reporto é junto à nave de exposições.

9,0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jan 2011 às 17:50)

7.8ºC e vento moderado


----------



## thunderboy (22 Jan 2011 às 18:09)

Boas tardes, sigo com 6.8ºC após uma máxima de 10.8ºC.


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2011 às 18:11)

Já vai arrefecendo.
Neste momento a temperatura está nos *7,3ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jan 2011 às 18:12)

Por aqui já estão 5.0ºC, por este andar vai bater a Minima que foi de 2,3ºC.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2011 às 18:58)

Sigo com 6,4ºC.

A máxima não foi além dos 8,3ºC.


----------



## mortagua (22 Jan 2011 às 19:41)

O meu termómetro não regista negativos, pois é a mercúrio...
Mas neste momento esta mesmo a 1ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Jan 2011 às 20:47)

Por aqui mínima fresquinha de *5,1ºC*. 

A máxima ficou-se pelos *11ºC*.


Sigo actualmente com 7,2ºC e 1015 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2011 às 20:57)

Máxima de 10,5 ºC.

Em descida, de momento, com 6,8 ºC na estação meteorológica de Moscavide.


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2011 às 21:37)

Máxima de *10,3ºC*

Mínima: *4,8ºC*

Agora estão 7,0ºC


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2011 às 22:00)

Vento fraco de SE e 5,6ºC.

O frio desta vez não quer nada com a Lousã.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2011 às 22:02)

A máxima foi de 11,3ºC.
Atualmente estão 6,4ºC e não há vento. A humidade é de 57%.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Jan 2011 às 22:05)

Por aqui 4.9ºC, vento de NE e 53%HR.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2011 às 22:07)

Sigo com 5,8ºC e vento moderado. Ou o vento pára ou então a mínima não vai ser muito baixa.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2011 às 22:10)

Aqui 6,7ºC e vento moderado a forte de Este.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2011 às 22:42)

Aqui 5ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jan 2011 às 22:51)

Pela Lousã, arrefeceu e bem... Sigo com 1,6ºC... Ontem por esta hora, estavam 7ºC... é o que dá não haver vento.
Hoje vai aos negativos, espero...


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jan 2011 às 22:54)

Lousano disse:


> Vento fraco de SE e 5,6ºC.
> 
> O frio desta vez não quer nada com a Lousã.



Que grande diferença...
1.8ºC, neste momento...


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2011 às 23:03)

mr. phillip disse:


> Que grande diferença...
> 1.8ºC, neste momento...



4,2ºC e *vento* 6 km/h de Este


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2011 às 23:04)

Aqui sigo com 6,4ºC, 46%Hr, 1013,8hpa e vento constante


----------



## Teles (22 Jan 2011 às 23:08)

A temperatura aqui anda num sobe e desce por causa do vento, neste momento estão 3.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2011 às 23:26)

Ainda com 6,2 ºC e vento moderado de NNE.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Jan 2011 às 23:43)

olá 

O céu apresenta muita nebulosidade, essencialmente alta, vento fraco a moderado predominando de NE com um windchill de cortar. 

*Valores de hoje*:
máx: 8.8ºC
mín: 4.1ºC

*actual*: *6.4ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (23 Jan 2011 às 00:01)

Dia frio e ventoso* com céu nublado a pouco nublado por nuvens médias/altas com sol.
E ele termina com céu igualmente nublado por nuvens altas e também com vento*.

Temperatura actual:+5.2 (*Frio)

Máxima do dia:+10.4 (*Fresco)
Mínima do dia:+5.0 (*Frio)

Até mais logo


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2011 às 00:14)

Estagnou nos 6,4ºC a umas duas horas


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2011 às 00:24)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 8,6ºC

Mín - 4,1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jan 2011 às 00:25)

Neste momento 5,4ºC (a temperatura a subir) e vento moderado obviamente.


----------



## Geiras (23 Jan 2011 às 00:26)

Ontem (dia 22)

Temperatura máxima: 10.8ºC
Temperatura mínima: 4.4ºC

Agora sigo com 5.9ºC estagnados e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2011 às 00:34)

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin: 3,0ºC
Tmáx: 8,3ºC

Num dia em que o vento não deu tréguas.
E a energia eólica produzida deverá ter rondado os 45% do consumo eléctrico nacional.
(que é basicamente o máximo, face à potência instalada)

Sigo agora com 5,1ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jan 2011 às 00:43)

A temperatura mantém-se praticamente estacionária mas o vento parece estar a aumentar um pouco de intensidade e continuando em deslocação de NE.

*actual*: 6.3ºC

Durante os próximos dias reportarei de Coimbra.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2011 às 01:05)

O meu anemómetro ressuscitou! 

Nestes últimos 10 minutos, já registei *54,9 km/h*, e um Wind Chill mínimo de *1,1ºC*.

6,4ºC de temperatura, estáveis.


----------



## PDias (23 Jan 2011 às 01:40)

Boas,

por aqui ontem a miníma foi de 1,6ºC (08.22H), e a máxima de 8,0ºC (15.20H).
Actualmente estão 3,5ºC, vento moderado de NE 35 kms/h, rajadas na ordem dos 45 kms/h (windchill negativo -2,1ºC), com 53% hum/rel., a pressão está nos 1012,7mb.

Até logo!


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2011 às 05:56)

Desci agora abaixo do patamar dos 3ºC.
Sigo com 2,9ºC e bastante vento.

A temperatura tem vindo a descer de forma muito lenta.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Jan 2011 às 08:41)

Pinheiro de Loures, 

minima de 2,9ºC,

neste momento (8h41) 3,1ºC

bernardino


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2011 às 08:42)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 1,6ºC.

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 2,9ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2011 às 09:04)

Lousano disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> A mínima hoje foi de 1,6ºC.
> 
> Neste momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 2,9ºC.



Bom dia!
Ainda pela Lousã, pelo menos mais umas horas, registei uma mínima de 0.2ºC...
De momento, ainda 0.9ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2011 às 09:27)

Mínima de *3,3ºC*

Com vento, por cá as mínimas não são tão baixas.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jan 2011 às 09:28)

Bom dia !           

Mínima de 3.1ºC e mínimo windchill de -3ºC.

Agora 3.7ºC


----------



## Rainy (23 Jan 2011 às 10:00)

hoje não pareçe estar tanto frio como ontem


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2011 às 10:38)

Arroja, Odivelas, a mínima foi de *2,4ºC*.

Agora sigo com 3,8ºC.
Vento moderado de NE.


----------



## Rainy (23 Jan 2011 às 11:01)

Acabei de sentir um windchill de -2º.


----------



## cardu (23 Jan 2011 às 11:08)

http://meteotomar.info/index.php/previsao-7-dias

parece que esta noite vou ficar acordado para ver se há festa aqui por estes lados!!!


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2011 às 11:08)

Bom dia!

A mínima de hoje foi de *3.5ºC*.

Agora sigo com 5.1ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado.
A sensação de frio é muito elevada.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2011 às 11:09)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *3,5ºC*, nesta noite de vento moderado a forte, com rajada máxima de *55,3 km/h* e wind chill mínimo de *-2,4ºC*.

Humidade actual nos 38%, com temperatura nos *4,7ºC*.

Vento a 24,1 km/h de E (90º) e pressão nos 1013 hPa.

Daqui a pouco vou à rua sentir a frescura.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2011 às 11:17)

Mínima de *4,3ºC* e um wind chill mínimo de 0,6ºC

Agora céu a ficar mais nublado e 6,6ºC com 34%Hr, 1015,0hPa e vento moderado de NE com wind chill a rondar os 3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jan 2011 às 11:44)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi um pouco mais alta que ontém, foi de 2,6ºC, esperava menos, por agora estão 8.0ºC o vento sopra fraco de NE e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2011 às 11:45)

Ainda com 6,7 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NNE.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2011 às 12:13)

Já passa do meio-dia, e mantenho-me com *5,7ºC*.

Vento nos 41,4 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## DRC (23 Jan 2011 às 12:18)

A mínima foi de *3,3ºC*
Neste momento estão *6,9ºC* e o céu está nublado por nuvens altas.
Vento moderado/forte de Nordeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2011 às 12:45)

Bela mínima de 3,6ºC, agora 6,2ºC.

Vento moderado a forte de SE.


----------



## hurricane (23 Jan 2011 às 12:48)

Mínima de 1ºC 
neste momento estão 9ºC e vento forte


----------



## squidward (23 Jan 2011 às 13:13)

aqui a mínima não foi além dos *3.6ºC* devido ao vento moderado que se fez sentir durante a madrugada, ainda assim um valor interessante dada a intensidade do vento e do ceu nublado, nem imagino a sensação de frio de deveria de ser.

Por agora sigo com 7.7ºC


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2011 às 13:13)

Arroja, Odivelas, sigo com 6,1ºC e vento moderado de NE.

O céu mantém-se muito nublado.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jan 2011 às 13:21)

O levantar de vento fez com que a mínima não descesse dos 3,2ºC. Atualmente estão 9,2ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## PDias (23 Jan 2011 às 13:23)

Boas,

aqui a miníma foi de 1,4ºC (07.50H), o vento continua moderado de NE na ordem dos 40 kms/h com rajadas de 50 kms/h. O windchill minímo foi de -5,2ºC, agora estão 5,4ºC (windchill de 0,4ºC) e 41% hum/rel.

Até logo.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Jan 2011 às 13:28)

Pinheiro de Loures,

depois da minima de 2,9ºC a temperatura subiu aos 6,9ºC pelas 10h30 e estabilizou com oscilações minimas +/-0,2.
atiniu-se um patamar de temperatura... muito cedo.

De um momento para o outro a temperatura subiu para uns escaldantes 7,6ºC 

o vento mantém-se moderado a forte desde que me levantei (7h)

bernardino

p.s. - o  era do picante que coloquei na feijoada


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2011 às 13:32)

Aqui em Setúbal não está sol e a temperatura é de 7,8ºC com um chill de 5ºC, o vento continua fraco a moderado de NE


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2011 às 13:36)

Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco de NE e 11,5ºC.

Hr nos 26%


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jan 2011 às 13:38)

Aqui 8,8ºC, céu encoberto e o windChill a rondar os 3ºC.


----------



## jorge1990 (23 Jan 2011 às 14:42)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento sigo com:

Temperatura: 9.2ºC
Humidade: 39%
Pressão: 1014 hPa (estavel)

A minina registada pela minha estaçao foi de *5.9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2011 às 15:01)

Máxima até ao momento de 6,6ºC e nos últimos 15 minutos inverteu a tendência de subida.
(Era bom que tivesse sido mesmo a máxima do dia)

6,3ºC em ritmo lento de descida.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2011 às 15:15)

AnDré disse:


> Máxima até ao momento de 6,6ºC e nos últimos 15 minutos inverteu a tendência de subida.
> (Era bom que tivesse sido mesmo a máxima do dia)
> 
> 6,3ºC em ritmo lento de descida.



Uma máxima de 6.6ºC na Grande Lisboa era fantástica


----------



## squidward (23 Jan 2011 às 15:24)

por aqui tive uma máxima de *9.7ºC*, entretanto já está nos actuais *9.3ºC*


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2011 às 16:22)

Aqui céu a ficar cada vez mais escuro mas também a temperatura cada vez mais alta! estou agora com a máxima de 8,8ºC


----------



## Microburst (23 Jan 2011 às 16:32)

miguel disse:


> Aqui céu a ficar cada vez mais escuro mas também a temperatura cada vez mais alta! estou agora com a máxima de 8,8ºC



A mesma coisa exactamente aqui por Cacilhas, com o céu a ficar cada vez mais escuro a Sul e Sudoeste. A temperatura segue nuns escaldantes 9,1ºC com o windchill em 4,7ºC, a humidade vai subindo devagarinho e já está nos 47%, pressão atmosférica estável nos 1012hpa.


----------



## Geiras (23 Jan 2011 às 16:35)

miguel disse:


> Aqui céu a ficar cada vez mais escuro mas também a temperatura cada vez mais alta! estou agora com a máxima de 8,8ºC



Por aqui também estou com 8.8ºC sendo também a máxima do dia.

Mínima de 4.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2011 às 17:02)

Dia de imenso calor, com 7,1ºC actuais e máxima até ao momento de *7,2ºC*. A manter-se, creio que seria a mais baixa aqui registada desde o célebre 29-01-2006. 

O vento está mais calmo, nos 24,8 km/h e a humidade encontra-se nos 37%.

O céu mantém-se encoberto por Altostratus.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2011 às 17:20)

Neste momento com 9,0ºC e 37%Hr, o vento sopra fraco


----------



## jorge1990 (23 Jan 2011 às 17:27)

Por aqui sigo neste momento com temperatura de 9.1ºC, 41% de humidade e pressão atmosferica nos 1014 hPa (estavel).


----------



## Geiras (23 Jan 2011 às 17:31)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima:*9.0ºC*
Mínima: *4.2ºC*

Vento máximo: 32.4km/h

Agora 8.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (23 Jan 2011 às 17:37)

Boas, algumas nuvens no céu e 6.6ºC

Mínima de 2.9ºC
Máxima de 7.4ºC

Windchill mínimo de -3.5ºC


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2011 às 17:43)

A máxima foi de 12,5ºC 

Neste momento 8,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2011 às 17:47)

Aqui céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.

7,2ºC e vento moderado a forte de Este.

A máxima foi aos 7,6ºC.


----------



## Reportorio (23 Jan 2011 às 18:28)

Pelo Miratejo

Temperatura: 8.6ºC
Humidade: 46%
Pressão: 1013 hPa
Vento: N
Rajada: 35.3Km
Windchill: 8ºC


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jan 2011 às 18:31)

A máxima foi de 13,1ºC, tal como com a mínima com uma subida em relação a ontem. Atualmente estão 8,8ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jorge1990 (23 Jan 2011 às 18:31)

Neste momento:

Temperatura: 8.8ºC
Humidade: 45%
Pressão: 1014 hPa

A máxima de hoje foi de *9.4ºC *


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2011 às 18:35)

Boa noite.
Por aqui já se encontra nos 4.3ºC após uma máxima de 9.9ºC.


----------



## Teles (23 Jan 2011 às 18:42)

Boas, por aqui o vento parou e a temperatura desce a pique neste momento 3,4ºC


----------



## Gato Preto (23 Jan 2011 às 18:56)

Olá todos!

Há já algum tempo que não escrevia neste forum, mas acompanho-o diáriamente.
Queria apenas partilhar a mensagem que tenho na Wii como previsão para Lisboa amanhã: "Cloudy, intermittent rain or snow" 

Sigo com 8,3ºC e vento gélido NE moderado a forte.


----------



## NfrG (23 Jan 2011 às 19:18)

Boa noite

Sigo com céu praticamente limpo e 6,7ºC. O vento também se faz sentir, soprando moderado.


----------



## rafaeljona (23 Jan 2011 às 19:43)

Vento gélido a aumentar e a temperatura a descer a pique
Depois da máxima de 6ºC estou agora nos 3, 5ºC
Alguns sites tão malucos e a dar neve para Torres Vedras, Lisboa e arredores
Mas porque não sonhar?
Era muito bom, aqui não neva á 3 anos, depois de um grande nevão a neve esgotou por aqui
Mas vamos aguardar pelo o que o tempo nos mostra nas próximas horas.


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2011 às 19:46)

Aqui é esse mesmo vento que não deixa a temperatura descer mais durante a noite.
E hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho ( até agora).


----------



## F_R (23 Jan 2011 às 19:47)

Temperatura a descer bem, neste momento 5.3ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Jan 2011 às 20:25)

a temperatura em pinheiro de loures, a pouquissimos km de lisboa mantem-se estável nos 6,4ºC.
penso que até SUBIU na última hora 0,2ºC, o mesmo se está verificar em várias estações na zona de lisboa.  Catita.

Temos um dia pouco "normal".


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2011 às 20:44)

Temperatura estagnada 7,5ºC, 55%Hr, 10113,8hPa


----------



## Teles (23 Jan 2011 às 20:48)

Por aqui agora parou nos 2,8ºC , ora sobe , ora desce


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2011 às 21:39)

A iso0º na atmosfera livre não estará abaixo dos 900m, pelo que é dificil que a neve aguente muito para alem desse limite ( especialmente se houver muito vento ou o ar estiver humido). 

Mesmo que á superficie estejam 2,3 ou 4º é uma distencia muito grande que os flocos teem de precorrer com temperaturas>0º

Se houvesse muita insbilidade, que puxasse ar frio dos niveis altos, era outra historia...mas assim, ainda por cima com muita humidade nos niveis medios que vem diretinha das celulas a SW, é muito mais dificil nevar a cotas ( excepcionalmente) baixas


----------



## Microburst (23 Jan 2011 às 21:42)

Ora bem, por Almada estão neste momento 5,7ºC e continua a descer, e há pouco apanhei em cima com duas ou três gotas de chuva, mas agora parou.


----------



## RMira (23 Jan 2011 às 21:42)

Em Setúbal chove fraco...


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2011 às 21:48)

mirones disse:


> Em Setúbal chove fraco...



Sim mas a temperatura está alta quer dizer pelo menos no meteograma era para estar mais baixa a esta hora!

tenho 7,1ºC e 63% com chuva fraca vai pingando


----------



## RMira (23 Jan 2011 às 21:50)

miguel disse:


> Sim mas a temperatura está alta quer dizer pelo menos no meteograma era para estar mais baixa a esta hora!
> 
> tenho 7,1ºC e 63% com chuva fraca vai pingando



Sim, é verdade...pode ser que o inicio da chuva traga uma descida acentuada da temperatura...o pior será depois a humidade.

É curioso que algum pingas apresentam dimensões muito significativas.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2011 às 21:57)

mirones disse:


> Sim, é verdade...pode ser que o inicio da chuva traga uma descida acentuada da temperatura...o pior será depois a humidade.
> 
> É curioso que algum pingas apresentam dimensões muito significativas.



Sim tem umas pingas bem gordas 

E lentamente vai descendo a temperatura 6,9ºC e 65%Hr


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2011 às 22:01)

A temperatura aqui andou nas últimas horas estável nos 6,5-6,7ºC e agora sobe a pique...está a chegar a precipitação...


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2011 às 22:01)

Temperatura estabilizada nos 6,3ºC, com vento moderado de NE (45º).

Humidade a manter-se nos 38%.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2011 às 22:02)

Céu muito nublado e 6,3ºC

Vento moderado a forte de este.


----------



## rozzo (23 Jan 2011 às 22:02)

Como disse o Stormy e bem, é muito longo o percurso em temperaturas positivas dos flocos para chegarem a cotas baixas.
A temperatura a 500m ronda os 4º segundo perfis verticais, portanto, dificilmente a neve aguentará abaixo disso.
Localmente, em alguma serra mais protegida do mar, com frio acumulado nos níveis baixos poderia aguentar até uns 300-400m no máximo penso eu..
Portanto mais que isso só um milagre..
Mas.. Como já disse, isto faz-me lembrar 28Jan2007, e isso foi um real milagre. 
Mas também como disse o Stormy, para se repetir um "milagre" desses", era necessária convecção profunda, aguaceiros fortes, que fizessem todo o ar frio afundar bastante, para acontecer algo semelhante. Nesse dia havia mais frio aos 500hPa, mais instabilidade, aliás, chegou a trovejar.
Aqui há menos frio, menos chances de algo parecido, mas claro, impossível nunca direi.


PS: Ainda assim, estando a ver os outputs de todos os modelos, parece haver uma intensificação da precipitação, ao chegar à zona de Setúbal, Lisboa. Por isso eu se fosse ao pessoal que vive na zona das serras do Oeste "não atirava a toalha ao chão", ainda que sempre como expectativas baixinhas.


----------



## RMira (23 Jan 2011 às 22:05)

A temperatura vai caindo em Setúbal, pela estação do Miguel desce até aos 6,7ºC neste momento, o problema é a humidade que sobe paralelamente


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2011 às 22:05)

HotSpot disse:


> A temperatura aqui andou nas últimas horas estável nos 6,5-6,7ºC e agora sobe a pique...está a chegar a precipitação...



Aqui com a precipitação está a baixar!!  estou com 6,7ºC


----------



## F_R (23 Jan 2011 às 22:10)

Aqui a temperatura tem estado estável no 5.2ºC - 5.2ºC

A humidade ainda está abaixo dos 50%


----------



## Geiras (23 Jan 2011 às 22:11)

Boas

Por aqui também já pinga 

O vento tem estado fraco, mas agora começou a moderar e com rajadas.
Agora 7.4ºC e 44%HR (já não passava dos 30% há uns 2 dias).


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Jan 2011 às 22:23)

Se entre lisboa e setubal já pinga, e a temperatura reflete a aproximação da inst. poucos km a norte de lisboa...

...temperatura estável 6,3ºC, mais chata que as presidenciais.

vento fraco


----------



## RMira (23 Jan 2011 às 22:25)

Avisos dos IM dos distritos em actualização actualmente passaram a verde...portanto não era o que se falava...

Em Setúbal desce bem a temperatura... 6,3ºC


----------



## cactus (23 Jan 2011 às 22:25)

6,4ºC e  a precepitacao vai-se intensificando


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2011 às 22:26)

E depois da subida, volta a descer...mas agora a HR sobe bastante.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2011 às 22:33)

Registo a primeira precipitação 0,2mm  a temperatura vai descendo lentamente e a humidade a subir... 6,1ºC e 74%Hr


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2011 às 22:35)

Isto é como o danoninho "falta um bocadinho assim..."

Conforma-se a tendência de descida com a chegada da precipitação.

6,3ºC e HR 77%

0,2 mm


----------



## Teles (23 Jan 2011 às 22:37)

Por aqui 2,7ºC  e céu limpo


----------



## Geiras (23 Jan 2011 às 22:38)

Continua a pingar fraco, ainda sem acumulação.

Estou com uns "altos" 6.8ºC e humidade a subir para 62%.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2011 às 22:45)

Fui à rua dar uma vista de olhos. Chove fraco/moderado em estado liquido. A chuva é bastante fria e continua o vento, que agora com a humidade mais elevada, ainda se torna mais desagradável. Resumindo, está tudo desagradável.

A temperatura continua a descer, agora 5,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2011 às 22:47)

Desce devagarinho! 6,1ºC no momento.

A humidade começou a subir, situando-se nos 40%.


----------



## Microburst (23 Jan 2011 às 22:53)

Pinga fraco por aqui também, mas quando caem as gotas são grossas e por vezes um pouco duras, se me permitem a linguagem de leigo. A temperatura à beira-rio está nos 6,6ºC, humidade 60%.


----------



## cactus (23 Jan 2011 às 22:54)

continua a chuvinha e 5,7ºC , temperatura em queda


----------



## PDias (23 Jan 2011 às 23:06)

Por aqui estão 3,7ºC com 53% hum/rel., vento moderado de NE entre 30 a 40 kms/h (windchill de -1,6ºC).

Miníma : 1,4ºC (07.50H)
Máxima : 6,2ºC (15.13H)


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2011 às 23:08)

3,9ºC e vento fraco de Norte.

E o mês de Janeiro continua sem um único dia de geada e de valores da temperatura negativos.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2011 às 23:09)

Sleet!!

(pequenos cristais de gelo a cair a a agarrarem-se ao cachecol!)

5,0ºC e 47% de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2011 às 23:10)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*5,5ºC* ainda a ser feita ate as 00h
Máxima:*9,1ºC*

Rajada máxima:*50km/h*

Precipitação: *0,8mm* a acumular ainda até as 00h

agora:
5,5ºC
81%Hr
1013,8hPa
vento fraco de E/NE


----------



## Reportorio (23 Jan 2011 às 23:12)

temperatura a baixar, precipitação fraca mas..., temos ou não festa? deve faltar pouco. Como estará no Formosinho, Arrabida?


----------



## cactus (23 Jan 2011 às 23:12)

5,5ºC chuva fraca e humidade 82% , sensacao termica de 2ºC , está terrivelmente frio


----------



## cactus (23 Jan 2011 às 23:14)

Reportorio disse:


> temperatura a baixar, precipitação fraca mas..., temos ou não festa? deve faltar pouco. Como estará no Formosinho, Arrabida?



Na Arrabida andará pelos 2 ou 3ºC penso eu...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2011 às 23:16)

Aqui tão a cair umas pingas iguais aquelas que as pessoas lançam quando espirram, são enormes (ironia) 

5,7ºC e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Jan 2011 às 23:17)

cactus disse:


> Na Arrabida andará pelos 2 ou 3ºC penso eu...



se estão 5,5º graus em setubal deverão estar cerca de 2º,3º graus em altitude na arrabida a 500 m acho que podem existir supresas hoje a noite... todos para arrabida ??? ehehehheh se virem um gajo maluco as 5h da manha no topo da serra esse gajo sou eu. mas atenção já não era a 1ª vez que nevava na arrabida sem que houvesse registos nem testemunhos... alias hoje pode acontecer e ninguem vir a saber ... .


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2011 às 23:19)

No meu cachecol!







Minúsculos mas sempre a cair! 
4,8ºC


----------



## RMira (23 Jan 2011 às 23:19)

SocioMeteo disse:


> se estão 5,5º graus em setubal deverão estar cerca de 2º,3º graus em altitude na arrabida a 500 m acho que podem existir supresas hoje a noite... todos para arrabida ??? ehehehheh se virem um gajo maluco as 5h da manha no topo da serra esse gajo sou eu. mas atenção já não era a 1ª vez que nevava na arrabida sem que houvesse registos nem testemunhos... alias hoje pode acontecer e ninguem vir a saber ... .



Penso que com as condições de temperatura e humidade actuais na zona baixa da cidade, poderá nevar na zona mais alta da Serra. Poderá inclusive estar a acontecer neste momento...apesar de a probabilidade ser baixa, tendo em conta a humidade...


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Jan 2011 às 23:19)

Como estão as coisas em Sintra,Mafra,Torres Vedras serra de Montejunto?? ai vai nevar quase de certeza agua neve de certeza...


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Jan 2011 às 23:20)

mirones disse:


> Penso que com as condições de temperatura e humidade actuais na zona baixa da cidade, poderá nevar na zona mais alta da Serra. Poderá inclusive estar a acontecer neste momento...apesar de a probabilidade ser baixa, tendo em conta a humidade...



Não digas isso mtas vezes porque eu estou seriamente em poderar a hipotese de ir para la agora...


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2011 às 23:21)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Como estão as coisas em Sintra,Mafra,Torres Vedras serra de Montejunto?? ai vai nevar quase de certeza agua neve de certeza...



Na Serra de Montejunto é bem provável!


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Jan 2011 às 23:22)

AnDré disse:


> No meu cachecol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isto já quase agua-neve hoje estas-se mesmo do limite de nevar em muitas zonas...


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2011 às 23:24)

Agora com mais intensidade.
4,5ºC


----------



## dASk (23 Jan 2011 às 23:24)

eu por acaso tou cheio de vontade de ir la ao pe das antenas na serra da arrabida mas nao sei se vale a pena.. a humidade está a disparar!!  para já não falar que o meu carro ta c alguns problemas e nao sei se tem força para a subir... alguém me da boleia? lol


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2011 às 23:27)

dASk disse:


> eu por acaso tou cheio de vontade de ir la ao pe das antenas na serra da arrabida mas nao sei se vale a pena.. a humidade está a disparar!!  para já não falar que o meu carro ta c alguns problemas e nao sei se tem força para a subir... alguém me da boleia? lol



Aí ainda vá, porque ir ao Alto do Formosinho à noite, por aqueles caminhos selvagens e com um tempo destes, seria uma aventura das grandes! lol


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Jan 2011 às 23:28)

belem disse:


> Na Serra de Montejunto é bem provável!



Ola Belem tambem acho que sim... 

Amereleja 3,2º graus deve estar a nevar em mtas zonas do Baixo alentejo... nos montes entre Amereleja-Mourão Barrancos deve estar a cair de certeza...


----------



## dASk (23 Jan 2011 às 23:29)

belem disse:


> Aí ainda vá, porque ir ao Alto do Formosinho à noite, por aqueles caminhos selvagens e com um tempo destes, seria uma aventura das grandes! lol



passa aqui na Moita e apanha-me  eheh a temperatura está a descer a pique. mas será que a humidade não destroi quaisquer hipóteses??


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2011 às 23:30)

Por aqui ainda não cai nada!

5,8ºC, em queda lenta.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2011 às 23:31)

SocioMeteo disse:


> isto já quase agua-neve hoje estas-se mesmo do limite de nevar em muitas zonas...



Não se pode chamar a isto água neve, até porque a precipitação se resume a estes micro cristais de gelo que vão caindo.

É fascinante vê-los na luz do candeeiro. 

Quando a intensidade da precipitação aumentar, vou até à serra (360m).

Aqui encontro-me a 142m de altitude.

4,2ºC


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Jan 2011 às 23:31)

dASk disse:


> eu por acaso tou cheio de vontade de ir la ao pe das antenas na serra da arrabida mas nao sei se vale a pena.. a humidade está a disparar!!  para já não falar que o meu carro ta c alguns problemas e nao sei se tem força para a subir... alguém me da boleia? lol



sim perto da antenas é bom place... ai é dos pontos mais altos da serra da arrabida junto aquele miradouro com vista para toda a penisula... ate passava ai na moita mas ainda é um esticão eheheh e estou com dores de cabeça.... se vale a pena ou não... não sei so sei quando trabalhei em setubal falei com um senhor q era pastor que no evento identico a este disse-me q de madrugada o alto da serra ficou cheio de neve mas que desapareceu devido depois a chuva mas ninguem fotografou ou filmou o evento... por isso digo no alto da serra da arrabida podem estar haver supresas...


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2011 às 23:31)

dASk disse:


> passa aqui na Moita e apanha-me  eheh a temperatura está a descer a pique. mas será que a humidade não destroi quaisquer hipóteses??



Eu estou em Lisboa...


----------



## dASk (23 Jan 2011 às 23:36)

belem disse:


> Eu estou em Lisboa...



se viesses pela vasco da gama até ficava em caminho!  eu tou quase a perder a cabeça e abalar mesmo com o carro assim, podias era esperar por mim caso o meu carro morre.se! eheheh  tou cheio de pica!


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2011 às 23:36)

SocioMeteo disse:


> sim perto da antenas é bom place... ai é dos pontos mais altos da serra da arrabida junto aquele miradouro com vista para toda a penisula... ate passava ai na moita mas ainda é um esticão eheheh e estou com dores de cabeça.... se vale a pena ou não... não sei so sei quando trabalhei em setubal falei com um senhor q era pastor que no evento identico a este disse-me q de madrugada o alto da serra ficou cheio de neve mas que desapareceu devido depois a chuva mas ninguem fotografou ou filmou o evento... por isso digo no alto da serra da arrabida podem estar haver supresas...



Em que ano é que isso foi?


----------



## fsl (23 Jan 2011 às 23:36)

*Em Oeiras por enquanto nao chove:

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 23-01-11 23:29) 
Temperatura: 6.7°C Wind chill: 4.2°C Humidade: 55%  Ponto Condensação: -1.7°C  
Pressão: 1014.0 hPa Vento: 8.0 km/hr  NE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm 

*


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2011 às 23:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui tão a cair umas pingas iguais aquelas que as pessoas lançam quando espirram, são enormes (ironia)



Agora engrossaram um pouco e 5,4ºC.


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2011 às 23:38)

dASk disse:


> se viesses pela vasco da gama até ficava em caminho!  eu tou quase a perder a cabeça e abalar mesmo com o carro assim, podias era esperar por mim caso o meu carro morre.se! eheheh  tou cheio de pica!



Eu até costumo de ir à Serra, mas hoje está fora de questão...
O meu carro está na revisão e não posso deitar-me muito tarde hoje!


----------



## cactus (23 Jan 2011 às 23:39)

SocioMeteo disse:


> não sei so sei quando trabalhei em setubal falei com um senhor q era pastor que no evento identico a este disse-me q de madrugada o alto da serra ficou cheio de neve mas que desapareceu devido depois a chuva mas ninguem fotografou ou filmou o evento... por isso digo no alto da serra da arrabida podem estar haver supresas...



è bem possivel até porque cá em baixo a temperatura nao para de cair agora 5,3ºC e chove


----------



## dASk (23 Jan 2011 às 23:40)

epa eu acho que vou arriscar ir la mesmo com o carro assim... seja o que Deus kizer! ninguém quer vir???


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Jan 2011 às 23:42)

dASk disse:


> epa eu acho que vou arriscar ir la mesmo com o carro assim... seja o que Deus kizer! ninguém quer vir???



bem... amanha dia de trabalho mas isto pode ser uma oportunidade unica... vou esperar mais um pouco mas n sei não... acham q pode mesmo estar a nevar???


----------



## PDias (23 Jan 2011 às 23:44)

Por aqui não chove e estão 3,6ºC.


----------



## dASk (23 Jan 2011 às 23:44)

pa o mais certo énao ver nada, mas se não for lá ninguém nunca se vai saber.. lol. se fores eu deixo o meu carro ao pé da BP da quinta do conde ao pe da AE e vamos :P


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2011 às 23:45)

Sigo com 5,2ºC mas a temperatura está estagnada!! já desce muito lentamente!!  acredito que pare algures em 4,qualquer coisa  e continua a chover e assim vai continuar vou com 1,2mm acumulados


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2011 às 23:48)

Pela Louriceira o meu avô diz que está a " cair gelo" e o sensor marca 3.2º....talvez neve pela madrugada....quem sabe...
Mas prefiro não ter muitas espectativas já que não parece haver muito frio nos niveis medios...e o que há está-se a preparar para ir embora

Em todo o caso o pessoal da zona oeste que mantenha os olhos bem abertos...heheh


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Jan 2011 às 23:49)

dASk disse:


> pa o mais certo énao ver nada, mas se não for lá ninguém nunca se vai saber.. lol. se fores eu deixo o meu carro ao pé da BP da quinta do conde ao pe da AE e vamos :P



nao me vou fazer agora a estrada.... mas vai nunca se sabe mas estão a dizer no seguimento sul q a temperatura vai subir ligeiramente mais um evento do quase... menos 2º graus e tinhamos neve... ou seja mais do mesmo.... santo antonio não quer nada com a neve no nosso distrito...


----------



## joao henriques (23 Jan 2011 às 23:49)

com a experiencia que tem podem dizer-me mais ou menos a que horas podera a chuva chegar a serra de montejunto ou se chega pois eu estou muito perto neste momento e gostaria de lá ir munido de camera de filmar e maquina fotografica para resgistar algo do elemento branco para de seguida postar aqui!alguem me pode ajudar?


----------



## dASk (23 Jan 2011 às 23:51)

eu acho que vou arriscar...!


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Jan 2011 às 23:56)

dASk disse:


> eu acho que vou arriscar...!



ok força... leva maquina para se vires alguma coisa partilhares aqui com o pessoal do Forum Meteo... vai pelo caminho de Vila Nogueira de azeitão a temperatura ai nessa zona cai sempre 2º,3º graus


----------



## Shimmy (23 Jan 2011 às 23:56)

Boas!

A minha casa fica em Lisboa, últimos prédios antes da cabeceira da pista 03 da Portela, quem vem do metro do Campo Grande. Pareceu-me ver algo entre o granizo e a neve à bocado, a colar-se no vidro molhado com o vento, será possível? Logo a seguir começou a chover mais e agora só vejo água no vidro..

O meu termómetro de janela marca 5,3º e o metar diz que estão 70% de humidade, qual a temperatura que era precisa para nevar mesmo (como em 2006) com esta humidade?


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2011 às 23:58)

Caem agora subtis partículas, as quais não consigo definir como sendo líquidas ou sólidas, tal é o seu tamanho.

*5,3ºC* e 55%.


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2011 às 23:59)

Shimmy disse:


> Boas!
> 
> A minha casa fica em Lisboa, últimos prédios antes da cabeceira da pista 03 da Portela, quem vem do metro do Campo Grande. Pareceu-me ver uns algo entre o granizo e a neve à bocado, a colar-se no vidro molhado com o vento, será possível? Logo a seguir começou a chover mais e agora só vejo água no vidro..
> 
> O meu termómetro de janela marca 5º e o metar diz que estão 70% de humidade, qual a temperatura que era precisa para nevar mesmo (como em 2006) com esta humidade?



Podem cair uns grãos de gelo....mas neve é muito dificil...
Na minha opinião nevará a cotas superiores a 500m, podendo haver alguma sleet a cotas 200-400....

Bom..respondendo á tua questão...com 70%hr para nevar seriam precisas temperaturas da ordem dos 2º


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 7,5ºC

Mín - 3,6ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2011 às 00:01)

miguel disse:


> Extremos hoje em Setúbal:
> 
> Mínima:*5,2ºC*
> Máxima:*9,1ºC*
> ...



Não acredito em milagres o frio em altura é pouco e sobe rapidamente


----------



## Shimmy (24 Jan 2011 às 00:03)

Obrigada Stormy! Assim escuso de estar ao frio na marquise esborrachada a olhar lá pra fora, cá dentro está muito mais agradável com a lareira acesa 

Há alguma fórumula para calcular esse tipo de possibilidade que eu possa usar em futuras ocasiões?


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2011 às 00:04)

Bem, à falta de melhor... 
1 segundo de cristais.





A tecnologia não está a ajudar. 

4,1ºC e 54% de humidade relativa.
O gelo está a passar a chuviscos.
Vou até à cota 360m ver o que por lá cai.


----------



## belem (24 Jan 2011 às 00:07)

Por aqui apenas chove.


----------



## Snow (24 Jan 2011 às 00:10)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, à falta de melhor...
> 1 segundo de cristais.
> 
> 
> ...



Com essa humidade, com 3ºc poderias ver algo


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Jan 2011 às 00:10)

belem disse:


> Por aqui apenas chove.



a Zona onde o Belem reside... Belem em Lisboa é das zonas mais amenas e menos frias da Região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo...Penso que em 2006 nem sequer deve ter nevado ai nessa zona...


----------



## Paulo H (24 Jan 2011 às 00:16)

Shimmy disse:


> Obrigada Stormy! Assim escuso de estar ao frio na marquise esborrachada a olhar lá pra fora, cá dentro está muito mais agradável com a lareira acesa
> 
> Há alguma fórumula para calcular esse tipo de possibilidade que eu possa usar em futuras ocasiões?



Usa este site para calcular a temperatura/%HR: 

http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc&calc=yes

Resulta tal como referiu e bem o Stormy, 2.0C com 70%HR. Mas poderias começar a observar 10% de flocos com 3.5C a 70%HR!


----------



## belem (24 Jan 2011 às 00:24)

SocioMeteo disse:


> a Zona onde o Belem reside... Belem em Lisboa é das zonas mais amenas e menos frias da Região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo...Penso que em 2006 nem sequer deve ter nevado ai nessa zona...



Exacto, não nevou mesmo.


----------



## F_R (24 Jan 2011 às 00:27)

Por cá a temperatura teima em não descer mais tendo mesmo já subindo umas décimas

Estão 5.7ºC
36% HR


----------



## Microburst (24 Jan 2011 às 00:27)

Por aqui 4,9ºC, windchill registado neste momento é de -1ºC, chove moderadamente (mas tanto pinga como tilinta) , o vento sopra de Nordeste com rajadas e a humidade está precisamente nos 80%.


----------



## fhff (24 Jan 2011 às 00:29)

Aqui pela zona da Merceana-Alenquer registo 3,6ºC e 42 % HR. Nada de chuva até agora.


----------



## cactus (24 Jan 2011 às 00:34)

5,1ºc desceu mais um pouco , continua a chva fraca


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2011 às 00:34)

miguel disse:


> Sigo com 5,2ºC mas a temperatura está estagnada!! já desce muito lentamente!!  acredito que pare algures em 4,qualquer coisa  e continua a chover e assim vai continuar vou com 1,2mm acumulados



Eu bem disse prova disso é que apenas baixou 0,1ºc ate agora! vou com 5,1ºc e 85% a precipitação depois das 00h é de 0,2mm


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2011 às 00:35)

Vento nos *50,0 km/h* e temperatura de *4,8ºC*.

O wind chill ronda os *-0,5ºC *e vai pingando. 

Humidade a subir, nos 68%.

Voltei agora de uma saída rápida à rua, e o ruído do vento nas árvores combinado com a frescura, dá um cenário bonito!


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Jan 2011 às 00:39)

miguel disse:


> Eu bem disse prova disso é que apenas baixou 0,1ºc ate agora! vou com 5,1ºc e 85% a precipitação depois das 00h é de 0,2mm



acha que é possivel nevar no alto da serra da arrabida???


----------



## PTbig (24 Jan 2011 às 00:41)

boa noite pessoal.

Gilmet axas que a serra de Sintra pode trazer alguma surpresa.

Quando sai de S. pedro de sintra as 21h tava 5.5ºc


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Jan 2011 às 00:43)

ohh meu deus odeio isto... estou numa indecisão não sei se pego no carro e vou para o alto da serra da arrabida... mas tenho receio que va fazer kms ao frio e a chuva para nada... mas fico na duvida será que pode estar acontecer algo ou seja queda de neve e esteja a perder uma oportunidade unica... fogo... q dilema


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2011 às 00:46)

PTbig disse:


> Gilmet axas que a serra de Sintra pode trazer alguma surpresa.



Visto que já se verificou a queda de partículas de gelo a cotas bastante baixas, na zona de Odivelas, a cerca de 140m, não será obviamente de descartar a possibilidade de caír também _algo_ em pontos mais elevados. Há condições para isso, nomeadamente na Serra de Sintra, possuidora dos seus 528m.

Obviamente que a melhor maneira de verificar, é fazê-lo _in loco_. 

---

Ainda 4,8ºC. Humidade nos 69%.


----------



## PTbig (24 Jan 2011 às 00:47)

vou tentar ganhar coragem, mas ... lool


----------



## joao henriques (24 Jan 2011 às 00:48)

SocioMeteo disse:


> ohh meu deus odeio isto... estou numa indecisão não sei se pego no carro e vou para o alto da serra da arrabida... mas tenho receio que va fazer kms ao frio e a chuva para nada... mas fico na duvida será que pode estar acontecer algo ou seja queda de neve e esteja a perder uma oportunidade unica... fogo... q dilema



penso que ja era mais uma vez!vamos esperar por mais uma oportunidade!!


----------



## seqmad (24 Jan 2011 às 00:52)

SocioMeteo disse:


> ohh meu deus odeio isto... estou numa indecisão não sei se pego no carro e vou para o alto da serra da arrabida... mas tenho receio que va fazer kms ao frio e a chuva para nada... mas fico na duvida será que pode estar acontecer algo ou seja queda de neve e esteja a perder uma oportunidade unica... fogo... q dilema



Já por duas vezes em anos anteriores estive no mesmo dilema e em ambas acabei por não ir, e acertei, numa delas as condições estavam um pouquinho mais favoráveis... mas de qualquer forma não ponho as minhas mãos no fogo... sabemos que surpresas podem acontecer... mas digo-te que por Setúbal a HR vai-se aproximando dos 100%, para nevar assim temos que estar praticamente nos 0º...
Por aqui 5,6º em descida muito lenta, 70% HR, chuva fraca. Ainda vou esperar o principal da chuva daqui a cerca de 1 hora...


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Jan 2011 às 00:54)

joao henriques disse:


> penso que ja era mais uma vez!vamos esperar por mais uma oportunidade!!



bem es de santarem ainda tenho familia na região de Amiais de Baixo e Espinheiro não sei se conheces? penso que para ai nessa região motanhosa é bem possivel a queda de neve... é incrivel que a minha bisavo falava de nevões enormes quando era criança eheheheh nessa região de Amiais de baixo lol custa a querer agora mas pelos vistos acontencia segundo os seus relatos.


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Jan 2011 às 00:57)

seqmad disse:


> Já por duas vezes em anos anteriores estive no mesmo dilema e em ambas acabei por não ir, e acertei, numa delas as condições estavam um pouquinho mais favoráveis... mas de qualquer forma não ponho as minhas mãos no fogo... sabemos que surpresas podem acontecer... mas digo-te que por Setúbal a HR vai-se aproximando dos 100%, para nevar assim temos que estar praticamente nos 0º...
> Por aqui 5,6º em descida muito lenta, 70% HR, chuva fraca. Ainda vou esperar o principal da chuva daqui a cerca de 1 hora...



é um dilema terrivel a questão é que a 500 m de altitude devem estar perto de 2,5º graus.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2011 às 00:59)

SocioMeteo disse:


> acha que é possivel nevar no alto da serra da arrabida???



Penso que não!! já uma vez estava ate mais frio que hoje na cidade cheguei com um amigo la acima a serra só marcava menos um graus que na cidade com chuva!! lá em cima não estarão menos de 3 ou 4ºC e com o pouco ar frio em altura não acredito que caia nada a não ser liquido! mas esta é a minha opinião vale o que vale!! se alguém quiser la ir confirmar acabamos com as duvidas  de preferência leve um termómetro para depois dizer a temperatura que estava la em cima


----------



## squidward (24 Jan 2011 às 01:04)

aqui começou a pingar e agora intensificou-se um pouco mais a precipitação. 
Há pouco estavam 6ºC.


----------



## seqmad (24 Jan 2011 às 01:05)

SocioMeteo disse:


> é um dilema terrivel a questão é que a 500 m de altitude devem estar perto de 2,5º graus.



Certo, mas com esta humidade era preciso muito menos do que isso. Acresce que a T a 850 hpa (1500 mts) já é positiva a esta hora, e embora com cota de neve a 900 mts, não deve haver possíveis flocos a "sobreviver" até aos 500 mts. Eu ainda pensei nisso à tarde, dependendo das condições ao iniciar a chuva, mas como está descartei logo a hipótese de ir lá. No máximo ´haverá algum sleet.


----------



## meteo (24 Jan 2011 às 01:06)

Boa noite!


Oeiras vai com 5,7ºC e já choveu fraco. Belissima temperatura para uma madrugada que se prevê de chuva.Vamos lá ver se desce mais.


----------



## belem (24 Jan 2011 às 01:23)

meteo disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> 
> Oeiras vai com 5,7ºC e já choveu fraco. Belissima temperatura para uma madrugada que se prevê de chuva.Vamos lá ver se desce mais.



Se desce mais para quê?


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2011 às 01:23)

*4,4ºC* e chove agora com mais intensidade, embora ainda seja chuva fraca.


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Jan 2011 às 01:26)

Gilmet disse:


> *4,4ºC* e chove agora com mais intensidade, embora ainda seja chuva fraca.



no alto da serra de sintra pode estar a nevar bem possivel... bastava menos 2,3º graus e tinhamos neve em mtas zonas...


----------



## meteo (24 Jan 2011 às 01:26)

belem disse:


> Se desce mais para quê?



Para ser atingida uma excelente mínima  
Ter 4ºC numa madrugada de chuva era muito bom,sinal de que em Oeiras também poderá nevar... Um dia destes. 
..Como em 2006 !


----------



## dASk (24 Jan 2011 às 01:28)

bem ca estou eu de volta depois do meu passeio pela arrábida! A única coisa que vi foram 2 raposas e um carro com namorados todo embaciado que abalaram sentindo-se incomodados com a minha presença! de resto 2,5º marcava o meu carro, chuva gelada e vento forte! talvez da próxima vez tenha outra sorte! Àqueles que na duvida ficaram em casa só fizeram bem  mas se não houver ninguém que arrisque nunca se saberá não é? Boa noite a todos!!!


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Jan 2011 às 01:34)

meteo disse:


> Para ser atingida uma excelente mínima
> Ter 4ºC numa madrugada de chuva era muito bom,sinal de que em Oeiras também poderá nevar... Um dia destes.
> ..Como em 2006 !



Meteo n ligues o Belem Não gosta de eventos frios e de neve...


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Jan 2011 às 01:35)

dASk disse:


> bem ca estou eu de volta depois do meu passeio pela arrábida! A única coisa que vi foram 2 raposas e um carro com namorados todo embaciado que abalaram sentindo-se incomodados com a minha presença! de resto 2,5º marcava o meu carro, chuva gelada e vento forte! talvez da próxima vez tenha outra sorte! Àqueles que na duvida ficaram em casa só fizeram bem  mas se não houver ninguém que arrisque nunca se saberá não é? Boa noite a todos!!!



bem dask ja viste menos 1,5º e estava a nevar copiosamente na arrabida... é por essas e por outras que por vezes na guarda neva fortemente e anda-se 10 kms e ja  não neva... mas hoje teve perto.. poças por um 1,5º é mesmo morrer na praia...


----------



## dASk (24 Jan 2011 às 01:43)

SocioMeteo disse:


> bem dask ja viste menos 1,5º e estava a nevar copiosamente na arrabida... é por essas e por outras que por vezes na guarda neva fortemente e anda-se 10 kms e ja  não neva... mas hoje teve perto.. poças por um 1,5º é mesmo morrer na praia...



podes crer! mas valeu a pena a tentativa e também fiquei a saber que o meu carrito ainda consegue subir a serra, pena que tenha estragado uma queca, ahaha  enfim.. talvez numa proxima a historia seja outra


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Jan 2011 às 01:45)

dASk disse:


> podes crer! mas valeu a pena a tentativa e também fiquei a saber que o meu carrito ainda consegue subir a serra, pena que tenha estragado uma queca, ahaha  enfim.. talvez numa proxima a historia seja outra



LOL pois ma onda eheheh na arrabida já se sabe mas deixa la ficava-te bem dares uma justificação e explicar-lhes que estavas a ver se nevava ehehehh ... faz-me lembrar uma coisa quando era miudo e tinha os meus 8,9 anos e ia para os pinhais com os meus amigos feitos empatas eheheh pregavamos com cada sustos aos casalinhos eheheheh coisas de miudos hoje em dia os miudos não saem de casa ligados as playstations lol


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2011 às 01:46)

Em Setúbal a temperatura desceu mais e agora esta nos 4,7ºC chove até bem acumulei até agora 2,2mm


----------



## F_R (24 Jan 2011 às 01:46)

Bem a temperatura está a subir um pouco e a precipitação também ainda não chegou cá


----------



## seqmad (24 Jan 2011 às 01:49)

Nenhuma surpresa, era o esperado. E quanto a mim 2,5º ainda ficou longe, nem sequer se andou perto do limite. Aqui no distrito bem podemos sonhar...
Mas obrigado ao dask, por ter lá ido e prestado esta informação bem útil ao forum. Para a próxima vai um de nós... Agora 5,2º, 72%HR, fico por aqui por hoje.


----------



## dASk (24 Jan 2011 às 01:50)

SocioMeteo disse:


> LOL pois ma onda eheheh na arrabida já se sabe mas deixa la ficava-te bem dares uma justificação e explicar-lhes que estavas a ver se nevava ehehehh ... faz-me lembrar uma coisa quando era miudo e tinha os meus 8,9 anos e ia para os pinhais com os meus amigos feitos empatas eheheh pregavamos com cada sustos aos casalinhos eheheheh



não te conto eu a melhor eu e um amigo meu apanhamos um daqueles gajos este verao que andam la nas praias no meio dos arbustos e o gajo tava armado com uma camara de filmar com 100 e tal videos de casais la nas praias. Demais pa... eheheh


----------



## belem (24 Jan 2011 às 01:54)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Meteo n ligues o Belem Não gosta de eventos frios e de neve...



Gosto, sim sr, mas tudo no seu lugar...
Quanto acontecer, acontecerá...


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2011 às 01:55)

dASk disse:


> bem ca estou eu de volta depois do meu passeio pela arrábida! *A única coisa que vi foram 2 raposas e um carro com namorados todo embaciado que abalaram sentindo-se incomodados com a minha presença!* de resto 2,5º marcava o meu carro, chuva gelada e vento forte! talvez da próxima vez tenha outra sorte! Àqueles que na duvida ficaram em casa só fizeram bem  mas se não houver ninguém que arrisque nunca se saberá não é? Boa noite a todos!!!



 assim é difícil nevar até o ambiente aquece 

4,6ºC e 2,6mm


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Jan 2011 às 01:56)

dASk disse:


> não te conto eu a melhor eu e um amigo meu apanhamos um daqueles gajos este verao que andam la nas praias no meio dos arbustos e o gajo tava armado com uma camara de filmar com 100 e tal videos de casais la nas praias. Demais pa... eheheh



eheheheh bem que pancada ha malucos para tudo ihihihihi tem o poder de acabar com mts casamentos de certeza


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Jan 2011 às 01:58)

belem disse:


> Gosto, sim sr, mas tudo no seu lugar...
> Quanto acontecer, acontecerá...



Belem ai em Belem é dificil LOl em 2006 nevou em quase todo o lado menos ai... ate nevou no Seixal pouco mas nevou....


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2011 às 02:06)

A humidade já se encontra relativamente alta, nos 73%, a temperatura aos 850hPa vai subindo, pelo que a probabilidade de ainda haver alguma surpresa é bastante reduzida. Vou então baixar a guarda e fazer uma sesta, que amanhã é dia de trabalho.

*4,1ºC* e 34,6 km/h de ENE (68º).

Pressão nos 1012 hPa.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2011 às 02:07)

Chove de forma moderada aqui já vou com 3,6mm acumulados, a temperatura é de 4,4ºC e o wind chill ronda os 2ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2011 às 02:10)

De volta à base.

Por volta das 23h, relatei no meu local de residência (Arroja, Odivelas - 140m) a queda sleet. 
Mas atendendo ao guia de hidrometeoros, chego à conclusão de que se tratava de neve fina/miúda.

Pequenos cristais de gelo secos, que caiam suavemente.
Apesar da temperatura até estar alta na altura (5ºC), a humidade (que ao inicio era de 40 e picos %) ajudava a que a neve chegasse intacta ao solo. Claro que só se colava à roupa. Em todas as outras superfícies derretia. 

Às 23h30, e já na casa dos 4ºC, começaram a cair com mais intensidade apesar do seu tamanho ser sempre muito reduzido.

Por volta das 0h, quando a humidade subiu acima dos 50%, a neve fina começou a humedecer e a passar a chuva fraca.
Foi aí que me meti no carro e fui dar uma volta aqui pela serra (até aos 360m de altitude).

Pelo caminho, a chuva dava lugar à neve fina e fraca, a partir dos 200-250m de altitude. Lá em cima, apenas neve fina, tal como tinha visto cair na Arroja.

À medida que a humidade subiu, a neve foi passando a água neve, e agora quando voltei já era praticamente só chuva.


Conclusão, farrapos de neve, daqueles que gostamos mesmo de ver, não vi nem 1. Vi sim aquilo que costumamos chamar de chuviscos, morrinha, poalho... mas em forma de neve. 

Não creio que nas serras em redor (Sintra, Montachique, Arrábida...), o cenário tenha sido diferente.


Agora em Odivelas sigo com chuva fraca e 2,8ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 75%.
Sem hipóteses de voltar a nevar.
Até porque a esta altura já a temperatura em altitude disparou.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2011 às 02:14)

Aqui já 0,2 mm e continua a pingar.

Estou com 4,1ºC e vento moderado a forte de Este.


----------



## belem (24 Jan 2011 às 02:14)

AnDré disse:


> De volta à base.
> 
> Por volta das 23h, relatei no meu local de residência (Arroja, Odivelas - 140m) a queda sleet.
> Mas atendendo ao guia de hidrometeoros, chego à conclusão de que se tratava de neve fina/miúda.
> ...




Excelente testemunho, obrigado André!


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Jan 2011 às 02:17)

Por aqui apenas pinga, a temperatura encontra-se nos 5,1ºC, pressão nos 1012 hPa.


----------



## bewild (24 Jan 2011 às 02:46)

Boa noite! Neste momento posso relatar a ocorrência de sleet em sobral de monte agraço, a temperatura actual é de 2¤c.


----------



## cactus (24 Jan 2011 às 02:54)

Boas tambem tal como o dask passei pela arrabida, lá em cima a temperatura estava nos 2,5- 3ºc , era o que marcava no carro , choveu com alguma intensidade , chuva grossa, se era sleet não deu para perceber já que estava muito escuro, e chovia bastante nalgumas zonas. Tambem vi a raposa , pelo menos uma vi ,a outra deve ter-se abrigado num covil , pois o frio era muito  Agora aqui por baixo estão 4,3ºC e só pinga


----------



## Lousano (24 Jan 2011 às 07:17)

Bom dia.

Por aqui vento moderado de Norte e 2,6ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Jan 2011 às 07:27)

Resumo de Ontem:

Dia Frio,com céu nublado especialmente por nuvens altas,sol e algum vento*.
Terminei-o com céu parcialmente limpo e com vento moderado.

Máxima do dia: +10.1 (*Frio) 
Mínima do dia: +2.6 (Frio) 

Já agora por aqui a noite foi calma com algum vento e sigo neste momento com céu nublado e vento moderado.

Temperatura actual: +7.4 (Frio) 

Mínima: +4.9 (Frio) 

Até mais logo


----------



## pmtoliveira (24 Jan 2011 às 07:51)

Em Cascais, às 6h45 estavam 3ºC com chuva fraca.


----------



## PDias (24 Jan 2011 às 09:14)

Bom dia,

durante a madrugada começou a chuviscar por volta da 01.00H com a temperatura a variar entre os 3,2ºC e os 3,5ºC com a hum/rel. a variar entre os 55% e os 60%, por volta das 02.00H caía um sleet fraco ou neve fina (conforme explicação do André num post atrás), a mim parecía-me "neve molha parvos" com um ou outro floco maior, mas muito esporádicos.
Hoje de manhã quando saí estavam 4,4ºC e uns chuviscos gelados (não percebi se era algo mais).


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2011 às 10:41)

Bom dia.

Para variar, uma mínima na casa dos 3ºC. Já lhes perdi a conta, neste Inverno Climatológico.

*3,7ºC* pelas 3h.

A noite foi de chuva fraca, tendo acumulado *2,0mm*.

De momento sigo com céu encoberto, vento moderado de leste e 6,5ºC.

Humidade nos 62% e pressão a 1012 hPa.


----------



## actioman (24 Jan 2011 às 11:14)

Parabéns aos contemplados pelo sucedâneo do banco elemento! 

Em especial ao AnDré pelos registos gráficos e escritos bem detalhados! 

Eu por terras do Alto Alentejo não vi nada de nada só água e quando muito algum gelo nas gotas mais grossas. Por isso tiveram pela vossas região melhores condições que o interior!


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2011 às 11:24)

Aqui a mínima foi até aos 4,3ºC com chuva

A precipitação foi ate agora de 4,6mm

Agora céu muito nublado e temperatura de 8,4ºc a subir bem e humidade de 72% o vento sopra fraco ainda de Este


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2011 às 12:06)

Mínima de 3,8ºC 

1,6 mm e 7,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2011 às 12:17)

Mínima de 5,2 ºC.

Acumulados 3,0 mm durante a madrugada.


----------



## F_R (24 Jan 2011 às 14:12)

Mínima de 5.1ºC

Agora 11.8ºC, muito vento e céu limpo

A precipitação não chegou cá


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2011 às 14:19)

A mínima hoje foi de 2,5ºC.

Agora sigo com 8,8ºC e chove fraco.

Durante a noite acumulei 5mm.


----------



## jorge1990 (24 Jan 2011 às 14:23)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui neste momento sigo com:

Temperatura: 10.6ºC
Humidade: 68%
Pressão: 1013 hPa

A minima registada pela minha estaçao foi de *5.5ºC*


----------



## meteo (24 Jan 2011 às 14:24)

Mínima de 4,7ºC 

Dificilmente Oeiras terá mínima mais baixa este ano(num dia de chuva) que esta..Mas vamos ver,seria bom sinal 
AGora já passou dos 10ºC e vai nos 10,9ºC,máxima do dia.O vento continua de Nordeste moderado e gélido. O sol ainda não apareceu hoje.

Todos os dados do dia de hoje na estação  MeteoOeiras:
http://www.meteooeiras.com/


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jan 2011 às 16:19)

Ontem á noite fui a Palmela, ao cimo do castelo, penso que perto de 300 metros de altitude, e estava a cair sleet !

Agarrava-se á roupa, via-se o branco.

A temperatura rondava os 3ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Jan 2011 às 17:40)

Extremos de hoje:
2,9ºC/13,6ºC.
Atuaklmente estão 12,2ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2011 às 17:45)

Extremos de Hoje:

*11.3 °C (16:11 UTC)*
*4.0 °C (02:46 UTC)*

Precipitação: *6,0 mm*

Dia com pouco sol, mas mais ameno.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2011 às 17:54)

min:*4,3ºC*
Máx:*11,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:31km/h

Precipitação:*4,6mm*

Agora continua o céu muito nublado e estão 11,2ºC


----------



## Lousano (24 Jan 2011 às 17:54)

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.

Tmax: 14,4ºC

Tmin: 2,3ºC

Neste momento 11,3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jan 2011 às 18:03)

Boa tarde!
Dia fresco e com alguma chuva...
Choveu por aqui com 4.4ºC que é muito raro...
Sigo com 11.4ºC, 56%HR, céu muito nublado.

5.5mm acumulados.


----------



## jorge1990 (24 Jan 2011 às 18:05)

Sigo com:

Temperatura: 11.7ºC
Humidade: 73%
Pressão: 1012 hPa

A maxima atingida hoje foi de *11.8ºC*
Dia mais ameno em relaçao aos ultimos dois dias


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Jan 2011 às 18:19)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de *3.8ºC*.

Durante a parte da manhã chuviscou.

Por agora sigo com 10.8ºC e com céu nublado.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Jan 2011 às 22:19)

Por aqui nada de novo, céu nublado ao inicio da manhã tornando-se limpo com sol ao longo desta.
À tarde o céu manteve-se limpo e o sol brilhou mas com acompanhamento de vento moderado a forte* e frio.

Termino o dia com céu limpo e bastante vento.

Temperatura actual: +9.8 (Frio) 

Máxima do dia: +12.4 (*Frio) 
Mínima do dia: +4.9 (Frio) 

Até amanhã


----------



## N_Fig (24 Jan 2011 às 22:21)

Neste momento vento fraco, humidade de 59% e 8ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jan 2011 às 22:29)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco de moderado de leste, temperatura nos 10.4ºC, praticamente estagnada.

Dia frio, com chuva de madrugada e manhã e com temperaturas muito pouco habituais aqui com dias de chuva...

Extremos do dia:

4.6ºC (mínima do ano)
11.5ºC.


----------



## Teles (24 Jan 2011 às 22:46)

Boas , esta madrugada ,caiu uns escassos  micro flocos , que foram forçados a cair pelo vento que se fazia sentir.
Não tive neve mas umas nuvens espectaculares que deixo aqui alguns registos fotográficos:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jan 2011 às 22:49)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.3ºC

T.Minima: 4.8ºC

Prec: 2mm

Agora que venhem mas é as minhas amigas


----------



## PDias (24 Jan 2011 às 22:57)

Por aqui actualmente estão 7,5ºC com 55% hum/rel., vento fraco a moderado variável de NE /E.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 11,0ºC

Mín - 3,8ºC


----------



## F_R (25 Jan 2011 às 00:23)

Por cá o dia começa com vento e 6.7ºC


----------



## Lousano (25 Jan 2011 às 01:08)

Por aqui 5,9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (25 Jan 2011 às 12:39)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 1,3ºC.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco e 11,4ºC.

Esta noite tem condições proprícias para existir a primeiro valor negativo da temperatura deste ano.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2011 às 13:15)

Boa tarde!
Sigo com céu pouco nublado, e vento fraco a moderado de leste.
A temperatura está nos 10.9ºC, 60%HR, 1014hpa.

Mínima de 8.2ºC, e 1.3mm acumulados.


----------



## jorge1990 (25 Jan 2011 às 14:19)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 10.9ºC de temperatura, 68%HR e 1012 hPa.

A minima foi de *8.5ºC*


----------



## F_R (25 Jan 2011 às 16:33)

Boas

Mínima de 4.8ºC

Agora 11.3ºC, mas já esteve nos 11.6ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (25 Jan 2011 às 18:10)

Boas

Sigo agora com 12ºC de temperatura, 68%HR e pressão atmosférica de 1011 hPa.

Máxima de hoje: *12.2ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jan 2011 às 18:38)

Extremos de hoje:
3,3ºC/13,8ºC.
Atualmente 56% de humidade e 11,9ºC.


----------



## F_R (25 Jan 2011 às 19:07)

Vai descendo, depois de uma máxima de 11.6ºC

Agora 9.4ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jan 2011 às 19:22)

Por aqui depois de uma máxima de *12.0ºC *sigo com 11.4ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jan 2011 às 20:21)

Com a ausência de vento a temperatura deu um tombo e desceu aos 5,8ºC, mas daqui a bocado levanta-se vento e sobe para os 8 ou qualquer coisa parecida.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2011 às 21:47)

Extremos de Hoje:

*14.1 °C (14:53 UTC)*
*7.4 °C (02:47 UTC)*

Precipitação Acumulado: *0,4 mm*


----------



## Reportorio (25 Jan 2011 às 22:02)

Este tempo anda uma garnde confusão, frio assim assim chuva um,a treta sem pés nem cabeça, não precebo nada disto nem vejo melhorias nem piorias ganda treta,


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2011 às 22:33)

Extremos em Setúbal:

Mínima:*8,1ºC*
Máxima:*14,1ºC*

Precipitação:*0,6mm*

Agora estão 10,6ºC e 76%Hr o vento é fraco ainda de Este


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jan 2011 às 22:42)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.7ºC

T.Minima: 5.9ºC


----------



## F_R (25 Jan 2011 às 22:57)

7.4ºC neste momento


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jan 2011 às 23:32)

olá 

Tempo frio e seco aqui por Coimbra nestes dias, temperaturas "relativamente" agradáveis sobretudo durante a tarde até que o sol se ponha e reclame a descida dos termómetros com acentuado arrefecimento nocturno.

Sem valores minimamente exactos pelo facto óbvio da minha estação estar em Loures, o meu termómetro tem indicado valores até agora mínimos na ordem dos *3/4ºC* durante a madrugada e uma média de *11/13ºC* pela tarde.

Esta tarde durante um passeio pela Fig. da Foz, algum vento vindo de NE marcava presença que para além de um céu limpo proporcionava um estado de mar bastante calmo, muito flat, contrastando com o que se verificou há pouco tempo atrás e cujas marcas na linha de costa em alguns pontos era visível.

De momento, mais uma noite semelhante às anteriores e com o meu termómetro a marcar uns *5ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2011 às 23:59)

Termino o dia com 9,6ºC, em descida lenta.

Máxima de *12,3ºC* e mínima de *7,1ºC*.

Humidade nos 55% e pressão a 1011 hPa. Vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 11,7ºC

Mín - 7,2ºC


----------



## F_R (26 Jan 2011 às 00:14)

Começa o novo dia com 6.7ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Jan 2011 às 07:26)

Resumo de Ontem:

Céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado com sol.
Terminei o dia com céu limpo e vento nulo.

Máxima do dia: +13.3 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +7.8 (Frio) 

Começo o dia de hoje com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: +5.6 (Frio)  - Mínima de hoje até agora


----------



## Lousano (26 Jan 2011 às 10:26)

Bom dia.

Esta noite já existiu geada e a temp. mínima foi de -1,2ºC.

Neste momento 4,6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jan 2011 às 11:06)

Bom dia!
Anda boa parte do país com mínima negativas, que até tenho vergonha de dar o valor da mínima por aqui, que foi de 7.6ºC...
Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado de leste, 9.1ºC, 54%HR, 1007hpa.


----------



## jorge1990 (26 Jan 2011 às 14:24)

Boa tarde

Neste momento, 11.3ºC de temperatura, 64%HR e 1002 hPa.

Minima de *8ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2011 às 14:34)

A mínima hoje foi de *4,7ºC*

Espero para a próxima noite uma mínima perto dos 0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (26 Jan 2011 às 14:47)

Mais uma tarde quente, com 12,7ºC actuais, mas ainda elevará um pouco mais.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jan 2011 às 14:56)

Hoje a mínima foi de 0,3ºC, ou seja, miseravelmente positiva.
Atualmente estão 13,2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2011 às 15:08)

Dia primaveril com vento fraco e 13,5ºC.

Muito sol


----------



## rafaeljona (26 Jan 2011 às 16:19)

Muito sol, céu completamente limpo sem 1 única nuvem para amostra.
Temperatura máxima foi de 12ºC e agr em queda lenta 11ºC nesta altura do dia.
Mínima bem fresquinha de 3,5ºC


----------



## F_R (26 Jan 2011 às 17:03)

Mínima vergonhosa em Abrantes com 5.6ºC

A máxima chegou aos 13.2ºC

Agora 12.6ºC


----------



## Rainy (26 Jan 2011 às 17:42)

Aquela massa nublosa vindo de nordeste que se situa na França e UK, vai ser a que nos vai afectar amanha


----------



## Lousano (26 Jan 2011 às 18:05)

E a temp. máxima ficou-se pelos 12,7ºC, mesnos 2ºC do que ontem.

Neste momento 7,6ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## jorge1990 (26 Jan 2011 às 18:06)

Neste momento, temperatura de 11.4ºC e 68%HR.

Máxima de hoje: *11.8ºC*


----------



## F_R (26 Jan 2011 às 18:52)

9.9ºC neste momento


----------



## F_R (26 Jan 2011 às 19:43)

Tive a ver agora o gráfico das temperaturas na estação de Alvega no site do IM e entre as 5 e as 6 a temperatura desceu dos 13ºC para os 5.5ºC


----------



## fsl (26 Jan 2011 às 19:43)

*Em Oeiras a TEMP max ultrapassou os 16ºs

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 26-01-11  19:39) 
Temperatura:  10.1°C  
Humidade: 62%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 3.1°C  
Vento: 16.1 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1003.2 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 46.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  46.0mm 
Wind chill:  7.4°C  
Indíce THW:   7.1°C  
Indíce Calor:  9.7°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  8.0°C às   8:13  16.7°C às 14:23 
Humidade:  50%  às  14:10  66%  às   8:42 
Ponto de Orvalho:  1.7°C às   6:22  6.7°C às  13:33 
Pressão:  1002.3hPa  às  16:25  1011.6hPa  às   0:00 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   46.7 km/hr  às   6:35 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  5.0°C às   6:16  
Maior Indíce Calor   15.6°C às  13:27 


*


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jan 2011 às 19:53)

Atualmente estão 8,8ºC e 61% de humidade.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2011 às 20:24)

Máxima de *14,9ºC*

Vai arrefecendo bem e sigo com apenas 7,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2011 às 20:32)

Arrefece muito rapidamente, depois de uma máxima de *13,9ºC*.

Sigo com *7,6ºC*.

Humidade nos 64% e pressão a 1003 hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jan 2011 às 20:49)

Atualmente 5,5ºC e 63% de humidade.


----------



## jorge1990 (26 Jan 2011 às 20:53)

Boas

Neste momento, 9.4ºC de temperatura e 59%HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2011 às 21:02)

Tem estado a descer a um bom ritmo, apesar do vento fraco de NE.

Neste momento 8,4ºC.


----------



## Lousano (26 Jan 2011 às 21:03)

Neste momento 3,1ºC e não deve tardar a começar a geada.


----------



## mortagua (26 Jan 2011 às 21:31)

-0.5ºC  (termómetro do carro)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jan 2011 às 21:33)

Por aqui estão 3.2ºC, será que é desta que vai haver geada?

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.9ºC

T.Minima: 2.5ºC


----------



## lsalvador (26 Jan 2011 às 21:37)

Por Tomar uma queda bem acentuada da temperatura. Com extremos para hoje na ordem  dos maximos 15.4 ºC (14:47) e minima (ate ao momento ) de 0.3 ºC (08:06), neste momento vai com 0.7º.

As 18:00 estavam 10.3°C, as 21:30 estavam 0.7º  em 3 horas e meia caiu 9.6º


----------



## Lousano (26 Jan 2011 às 21:43)

Aqui a temperatura mantêm-se (3,1ºC).

Deve ser das centenas de lareiras acesas que criam um "nevoeiro" de fumo pela vila.


----------



## Rainy (26 Jan 2011 às 21:44)

Por aqui tb desçeu bem, e continua, mas pk se deverá??


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jan 2011 às 21:57)

Boas!
Vai arrefecendo lentamente, com a temperatura nos 9.1ºC e HR nos 50%.

Extremos do dia:

7.6ºC
13.2ºC.


----------



## Geiras (26 Jan 2011 às 22:15)

Boas.

Desde já as minhas desculpas por ter postado pouco ou nada no seguimento, pois estive doente.

Precipitação:

Dia 23:*0.2mm*

24:*4mm*

     25:*1.7mm*


Hoje:
A máxima foi de *14.5ºC* e a mínima de *5.8ºC*


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2011 às 22:18)

*6,6ºC*
*15,2ºC*

Rajada máxima: 39km/h

Agora estão 8,9ºC, 58%Hr, 1002,1hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2011 às 22:42)

Continua a descida a bom ritmo, sempre que o vento acalma.

6,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2011 às 23:17)

Aqui estagnou a descida estou com 8,3ºC e 59%Hr a pressão é de 1001,8hPa e o vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jan 2011 às 23:33)

olá 

O dia, boa parte semelhante ao de ontem, com céu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo, mas com uma diminuição da intensidade do vento que passou a fraco embora mantendo o seu percurso de NE.

Alguma nebulosidade um pouco dispersa já surgiu desde o anoitecer mas desde há pouco as estrelas voltaram a estar visíveis. Mais uma noite fria até que a nebulosidade que se avizinha vinda de NW se instale.

A temperatura do meu termómetro vai nos *3ºC*.


----------



## F_R (26 Jan 2011 às 23:40)

Boas 

Em Abrantes estão 4.8ºC, que é a mínima do dia, mas até a meia noite ainda deve descer mais.

Em Alvega às 22 já estavam -0.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,9ºC

Mín - 7,8ºC


----------



## Profetaa (27 Jan 2011 às 00:03)

BOAS
Por cá vai subindo, 2.7ºc.Há uma hora atrás tinha 1.5ºc, a minima do dia....
pressão nos 999.5, a descer


----------



## F_R (27 Jan 2011 às 00:05)

Novo dia e vamos nos 4.1ºC.

A mínima de ontem acabou por se fixar nos 4.2ºC


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2011 às 01:02)

Neste momento 0,4ºC, desce, sobe...


----------



## F_R (27 Jan 2011 às 02:37)

Temperatura mínima do ano batida
Neste momento estão 1.5ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2011 às 04:30)

Cai agora o primeiro aguaceiro do dia.
Vento fraco.

Temperatura nos 7ºC.


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2011 às 07:39)

Em Miranda do Corvo chuvisco e 0,4ºC. (totalmente líquido)

Na Lousã 1,1ºC e em franca subida de temperatura.

EDIT: Parece que os primeiros pingos foram de neve


----------



## F_R (27 Jan 2011 às 09:28)

Bom dia

Mínima de 0.5ºC

Agora 2.5ºC e céu nublado


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2011 às 09:44)

Bom dia.

Depressa se desfez o sonho de uma boa mínima, quando a partir das 00:20 a temperatura começou a subir. O primeiro aguaceiro caiu, por volta das 4:30, com 6,5ºC.

A mínima foi de *6,1ºC*.

De momento chove moderado com 10,2ºC, sendo que já acumulei *3,0mm*.

Pressão nos 1000 hPa e humidade nos 85%.


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2011 às 10:00)

É pena serem apenas uns pingos pequenos e esporádicos.

Neste momento 2,3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2011 às 10:47)

Ambiente muito negro por aqui de momento, já caíram 0,8 mm.

Neste momento 12,1ºC e vento fraco variável.


----------



## PTbig (27 Jan 2011 às 12:13)

Bom Dia Pessoal,

Aqui acabou de passar um aguaceiro forte, com gotas bem grossa.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2011 às 12:44)

Em Odivelas sigo com 6mm acumulados.

10ºC de momento e 86% de humidade relativa.

Vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2011 às 12:56)

Boas

Em Setubal a mínima foi de 5,8ºC terraço e 5,0ºC perto do solo

Esta manha caiu um forte aguaceiro que no final teve granizo, o acumulado vai em 3,8mm de chuva desde as 00h

Temperatura agora de 12,3ºC e pressão nos 999,9hPa


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Jan 2011 às 13:53)

Por aqui mínima de *6.6ºC*.

Agora sigo com 13.9ºC e céu parcialmente nublado com um arco iris à espera do próximo aguaceiro.


----------



## meteo (27 Jan 2011 às 14:00)

Por aqui sol há umas boas horas! Só choveu de manhã...


----------



## jorge1990 (27 Jan 2011 às 14:02)

Boa tarde

Neste momento, 11.9ºC de temperatura, 86%HR e 999 Hpa.

Minima registada:* 6.6ºC*

Manhã marcada por aguaceiros.


----------



## squidward (27 Jan 2011 às 14:15)

a mínima atingiu os *4.7ºC*.
Já caíram alguns aguaceiros e de momento sigo com *9.2ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2011 às 15:41)

Já sigo com *7,8 mm* acumulados. 

De destacar a mínima do ano de *2,8ºC*. Fraquinha...


----------



## Geiras (27 Jan 2011 às 16:06)

Boas.

A mínima de hoje e também do ano foi de *1.9ºC* 

Por volta das 15h caiu um aguaceiro moderado com granizo e com umas boas rajadas de vento (31.7km/h de máxima).

Acumulado desde as 00h de apenas 3mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jan 2011 às 16:09)

Boa tarde !!

Um acumulado de 6mm até ao momento e 91.2mm mensais.

Pode ser que ainda chegue aos 10mm hoje...

Granizo, aguaceiros moderados, frio e algum vento é o resumo do dia, para já.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Jan 2011 às 16:11)

Resumo de Ontem:

Céu nublado a limpo com sol.
Terminei o dia com céu limpo e neblina.

Máxima do dia: +11.3 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +4.4 (Frio) 

Por hoje já se registaram aguaceiros que renderam 4mm e o céu mantém muito nublado com abertas.

Temperatura actual: +8.4 (Frio) 

Máxima do dia: +9.9 (Frio) 
Mínima do dia: +3.1 (Frio) 

Até mais logo se Deus quiser!


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2011 às 16:22)

A temperatura continua a subir lentamente, com 8,7ºC neste momento, máxima do dia.


De vez em quando caem uns pingos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jan 2011 às 16:28)

Por aqui já vou com 7.1mm acumulados.


----------



## NfrG (27 Jan 2011 às 16:29)

Boa tarde

Dia marcado por ora aguaceiros, ora céu pouco nublado. Aguaceiros esses que quando caem, caem com alguma intensidade.

Por agora céu pouco nublado e 11,6ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jan 2011 às 16:32)

Até ao momento, os extremos foram

8.5 ºC (15:53) 
-2.3 ºC (01:52) 

Em termos de precipitação para hoje conta-se já com 3.6mm.


----------



## Geiras (27 Jan 2011 às 16:52)

Hoje:

13.7ºC/1.9ºC
Precip.: 3mm


Condições actuais:

Temp.: 12.3ºC
Baromet.: 999hPa
Humid.: 65%

Céu nublado com abertas e vento fraco de W.


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2011 às 17:07)

Aqui por Setúbal choveu principalmente ao fim da manha com granizo e ao inicio da tarde!

Temperatura actual  de 11,9ºC com 79% de humidade e pressão de 999,3hPa a precipitação acumulada vai nos 5,8mm


----------



## rafaeljona (27 Jan 2011 às 17:14)

De manhã choveu moderado por meia hora e nesta tarde aguaceiros de vez em quando.
Quando começou a chover ás 5 da mãnha a temperatura descia lentamente e apresentava 1,5ºC, fiquei decessiunado pois com 1,5ºC, á uns 3 anos caiu um grande nevão e hoje nada.
Depois começou a subir 
Agora 9ºC em queda muito lenta quase estagnados.


----------



## jorge1990 (27 Jan 2011 às 17:19)

Neste momento, 11.7ºC de temperatura, 77%HR e 999 hPa.

Máxima de hoje: *12.6ºC*


----------



## RMira (27 Jan 2011 às 17:27)

rafaeljona disse:


> De manhã choveu moderado por meia hora e nesta tarde aguaceiros de vez em quando.
> Quando começou a chover ás 5 da mãnha a temperatura descia lentamente e apresentava 1,5ºC, fiquei decessiunado pois com 1,5ºC, á uns 3 anos caiu um grande nevão e hoje nada.
> Depois começou a subir
> Agora 9ºC em queda muito lenta quase estagnados.



Sintomático da elevada temperatura nos níveis médios/altos.


----------



## Geiras (27 Jan 2011 às 18:01)

Durante a tarde de hoje:
















*Actual:*
11.5ºC e 1000hPa.


----------



## F_R (27 Jan 2011 às 18:07)

Mínima de 0.5ºC
Máxima de 6.6ºC

Neste momento 5.8ºC

5.2mm acumulados, mas de momento não chove


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2011 às 18:08)

Máxima de *13,9ºC*


----------



## DRC (27 Jan 2011 às 18:46)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria está uma temperatura actual de *8,9ºC* e a humidade está nos 82%.

EDIT 19H25: Neste momento chove por aqui.


----------



## rafaeljona (27 Jan 2011 às 19:26)

Amanha vou para a Gralheira
Tenho lá muitos amigos, que relatam muita neve a cair.
Vou ver neve pois por cá nada de especial e temperatura amenas 
Vou tentar lá chegar


----------



## thunderboy (27 Jan 2011 às 20:24)

Boa noite.
Por aqui o dia segue com os seguintes extremos:
2.6ºC/8.2ºC
Precipitação acumulado:4.2mm

Temp. actual 6,6ºC.


----------



## Ronny (27 Jan 2011 às 20:35)

rafaeljona disse:


> Amanha vou para a Gralheira
> Tenho lá muitos amigos, que relatam muita neve a cair.
> Vou ver neve pois por cá nada de especial e temperatura amenas
> Vou tentar lá chegar



http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam.html

Podes ver aqui..


----------



## jorge1990 (27 Jan 2011 às 20:56)

Boa noite

Neste momento, 10.2ºC de temperatura, 84%HR e 999 hPa.

Aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2011 às 21:15)

Acabou de ocorrer aqui um aguaceiro brutal de cerca de 1 mm em 5 minutos.

Neste momento, 9,3ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Geiras (27 Jan 2011 às 21:25)

Boas

Por aqui a temperatura já ia nos 8.1ºC com vento nulo, agora chegou um aguaceiro fraco/moderado que fez levantar vento e subir a temperatura até aos 8.9ºC actuais.

Barómet.: 1001hPa
Humid.: 83%


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2011 às 21:31)

E chove fraco a moderado por cá. Sigo com 8,4 mm acumulados.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Jan 2011 às 21:49)

Dia fresco com pequenas neblinas e nevoeiros,céu geralmente muito nublado e aguaceiros.

Termino o dia com céu muito nublado e algum vento.

Temperatura actual: +7.2 (Frio) 

Precipitação de hoje: 8mm

Máxima do dia: +9.9 (Frio) 
Mínima do dia: +3.1 (Frio) 

Até amanhã se Deus quiser!


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2011 às 21:49)

Aqui a mínima foi 5,8ºC e a máxima de 14,2ºC

Precipitação 6,0mm


----------



## Geiras (27 Jan 2011 às 21:56)

Chuva moderada por aqui, 4.2mm acumulados desde as 0h.
A temperatura sobe e está agora nos 9.3ºC


----------



## F_R (27 Jan 2011 às 22:07)

Sigo com 5.6ºC  e vai caindo uns pingos muito isolados


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2011 às 22:20)

Boa noite!
Dia de alguns aguaceiros que acumularam, para já, 11.5mm.
Sigo com 10.2ºc, 80%HR, 1003hpa.

Extremos do dia:

7.5ºC
14.3ºC.


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2011 às 22:29)

Tem estado a chover na ultima meia hora e a precipitação é agora de 7,2mm

9,8ºC


----------



## PTbig (27 Jan 2011 às 22:58)

Brutal aguaceiro por aqui se chove 10 minutos assim não sei não .... espero que seja rápido, traz algum granizo a mistura mas pouco.

edit : Foi mesmo de pouca dura mas a rua parece quase um rio, foi cerca de 3 a 5 minutos.


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2011 às 23:10)

Por aqui caem uns pingos esporádicos, o vento fraco/moderado de SE e 7,3ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jan 2011 às 23:16)

olá 

Alguma precipitação fraca verificada ao início da manhã e um intervalo que durou até finais da tarde, desde aí um pouco mais intensa sendo ocasionalmente moderada. 
Vento em geral fraco, ar relativamente frio mas sobretudo mais húmido a diminuir a amplitude entre a temperatura máxima e mínima.

Mercúrio de momento a marcar os *6ºC*.


----------



## F_R (27 Jan 2011 às 23:36)

Vai chovendo já à algum tempo

Estão 5.6ºC e 7.4mm acumulados


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 12,8ºC

Mín - 8,3ºC

Precipitação - 6,6 mm


----------



## Geiras (28 Jan 2011 às 00:08)

Boas

Acumulado de ontem: 5.2mm
Acumulado desde as 00h: 0.2mm

Chove fraco neste momento e 8.8ºC


----------



## dahon (28 Jan 2011 às 00:12)

Boas.
Por Coimbra chove fraco mas a chuva é bem gelada. 

Cumps.


----------



## Lousano (28 Jan 2011 às 00:19)

Ontem foi o dia mais frio do ano com uma média de 4,4ºC.

Neste momento 6,1ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jan 2011 às 00:28)

Mais uma pausa na precipitação e uma ligeira subida da temperatura.

Aproximadamente *7ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2011 às 07:11)

Bom dia.

Madrugada marcada por aguaceiros, sequenciais, alguns deles bastante fortes. Presenciei um relâmpago, seguido de um trovão, ao longe (> 10s), há cerca de 1h.

Sigo com *4,0mm* acumulados e 9,0ºC de temperatura.

Mínima de *8,2ºC*.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2011 às 12:33)

Boas

Aqui foi uma madrugada e manha de aguaceiros constantes uns atrás dos outros 

Mínima de 7,5ºC

Precipitação desde as 00h de 10,2mm este mês vai com 96,4mm (média para este mês 109mm)

Agora céu pouco nublado e 13,1ºC, 80%Hr, 1007,0hpa e vento fraco a rajada máxima até agora foi 30,6km/h


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Jan 2011 às 12:51)

Boa tarde

Neste momento, 11.5ºC de temperatura, 83%HR e 1005 hPa.

Minima de hoje: *8.4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2011 às 12:54)

Boa tarde.

12,2ºC na actualidade, com alguns Cumulus e Cumulus Congestus a preencherem o céu.

Humidade nos 66% e *6,0mm* de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2011 às 13:20)

Fortes aguaceiros de curta duração ocorreram durante a noite, tendo os mesmo acordar-me devido há grossura das pingas a bater na janela, até ao momento tais aguaceiros já renderam 4,8 mm.

Quanto a temperatura está nos 12,6ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Lousano (28 Jan 2011 às 13:38)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 9,1ºC.

Acumulados 3,0mm de precipitação durante a madrugada.


----------



## F_R (28 Jan 2011 às 15:45)

Boa tarde

Mínima de 5.3ºC
Máxima de 12.8ºC

Agora céu muito nublado e 11.1ºC
Acumulados 3.4mm


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Jan 2011 às 16:02)

Muita chuva a que tem caido, 9mm hoje.

Agora chove bem e céu negro.


----------



## rafaeljona (28 Jan 2011 às 17:50)

*Chuva torrencial de granizo*
A minha varanda está toda cheia de granizo.
Temperatura neste momento de 8ºC e já acumulei durante o dia 18 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Jan 2011 às 18:02)

rafaeljona disse:


> *Chuva torrencial de granizo*
> A minha varanda está toda cheia de granizo.
> Temperatura neste momento de 8ºC e já acumulei durante o dia 18 mm



Fotos 

11.5ºC.


----------



## squidward (28 Jan 2011 às 18:03)

vem uma grande escuridão vinda de Oeste 
Há pouco caia um aguaceiro fraco a moderado


----------



## Geiras (28 Jan 2011 às 18:04)

Extremos do dia:

Máxima:*14.6ºC*
Mínima: *6.8ºC*

Precipitação: *10.5mm*


----------



## cardu (28 Jan 2011 às 18:09)

em vfxira está a ficar bem escuro... e não se deve ao facto da noite estar a cair!!!

Parece que vem aí um carga de água


----------



## mortagua (28 Jan 2011 às 18:09)

Trovoada!!!   
A oeste!


----------



## F_R (28 Jan 2011 às 18:09)

Boas, neste momento 9.1ºC


----------



## squidward (28 Jan 2011 às 18:19)

começa a chover moderadamente


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Jan 2011 às 18:30)

Boas

Neste momento, 11.5ºC de temperatura e 73%HR.

Máxima de hoje: *13.1ºC*


----------



## Renato (28 Jan 2011 às 18:32)

Hoje, pelas 16:30 na Praia-Grande:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2011 às 18:46)

Boa foto Renato! 

----------------

Cai agora um aguaceiro forte e de granizo aqui em Odivelas.

8,6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jan 2011 às 18:55)

Por aqui hoje só choveu durante a Madrugada, que acumulou 4.1mm.


----------



## DRC (28 Jan 2011 às 19:03)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro intenso e com granizo.


----------



## Teles (28 Jan 2011 às 19:06)

Boas, por aqui precipitação até ao momento de 11,5mm; Algumas fotos de hoje:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jan 2011 às 21:36)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Minima: 2.1ºC

T.Máxima: 15.8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jan 2011 às 21:46)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia de aguaceiros, menos frequentes que ontem, mas mais intensos...
Sigo agora com 10.1ºC, 73%HR, e o último aguaceiro caiu há meia hora, mais coisa, menos coisa...

Extremos do dia:

14.8ºC
9.5ºC.
Precipitação: 9.5mm.


----------



## Geiras (28 Jan 2011 às 21:55)

Boas

Por volta das 20h vi um relâmpago a Oeste 

Tenho 13.2mm acumulados desde as 00h.

Neste momento 8.6ºC, vento fraco e não chove.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Jan 2011 às 22:40)

Manhã com céu nublado/muito nublado com abertas e um pouco de sol,tarde com aguaceiros e céu muito nublado.
Termino o dia com céu já parcialmente limpo,um pouco encoberto pelo nevoeiro.

Temperatura actual: +6.8 (Frio) 

Precipitação de hoje: 9.3mm

Máxima do dia: +12.7 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +6.2 (Frio) 

Até amanhã


----------



## Geiras (28 Jan 2011 às 22:50)

Interessante...hoje a temperatura máxima e mínima aqui foi exactamente igual à da Moita 

Sigo com 8.1ºC


----------



## Teles (28 Jan 2011 às 23:01)

Boas , por aqui a temperatura máxima foi 10,4(a torrar)
precipitação até ao momento de 11,6mm(inundação)
Temperatura actual 3,5(glaciar)


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2011 às 23:03)

Minima:*7,5ºC*
Máxima:*15,1ºC*

Precipitação: *10,6mm*

Agora estão 9,9ºC, 80%Hr, 1010,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Jan 2011 às 23:04)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 8.9ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Jan 2011 às 23:10)

Extremos de Hoje:

*14.6 °C (15:38 UTC)*
*6.8 °C (04:16 UTC)* Ainda pode ser batida

Agora 7,3ºC.

Apenas 3,8 mm acumulados, menos que nas redondezas.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jan 2011 às 23:26)

olá 

Hoje notou-se uma certa amenidade, no entanto sem grande variação.
Alguns períodos de chuva fraca ao início da tarde e também ao início da noite.
De momento não ocorre precipitação e o vento apresenta-se fraco.

Por agora o termómetro marca uns *6ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2011 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 12,8ºC

Mín - 8,9ºC

Precipitação - 6,4 mm


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2011 às 00:25)

Lentamente a temperatura lá vai descendo.
6,8ºC e humidade relativa nos 87%.

A precipitação ontem ficou-se pelos 4mm.
Há dois dias nos 6mm.


----------



## Geiras (29 Jan 2011 às 00:54)

Despeço-me com 7.1ºC, 88%HR e 1010hPa.

Boa noite.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2011 às 01:28)

Aqui sigo com 8,1ºC, 87%Hr, 1010,4hpa e vento fraco!! ainda 0,0mm depois da meia noite...


----------



## F_R (29 Jan 2011 às 01:54)

Boa noite

Por cá está nevoeiro e 4.6ºC


----------



## F_R (29 Jan 2011 às 08:41)

Bom dia

Continua o nevoeiro e 3.3ºC
mínima de 2.9ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2011 às 10:19)

Bom dia!

Mínima de 8,1ºC pode ser batida antes da meia noite!

Precipitação desde as 00h de 0,4mm

Agora estão 12,4ºC, 70%Hr, 1013,4hPa e vento fraco


----------



## NfrG (29 Jan 2011 às 12:52)

Boa tarde

Sigo com chuva fraca e uns frescos 10,1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2011 às 13:06)

Alta de Lisboa: 12ºC, chuva fraca e vento moderado de W.


----------



## Rainy (29 Jan 2011 às 13:09)

Por aqui bem durante 20 minutos, com algum gelo a acompanhar, já que a tº desçeu  na passagem do aguaçeiro.


----------



## Reportorio (29 Jan 2011 às 13:14)

Pessoal 

Passou agora um aguaceiro, olhando com muita atenção dava para ver minusculos flocos misturados com agua


----------



## Lousano (29 Jan 2011 às 14:01)

Boa tarde.

Hoje a temp. mínima foi de 1,9ºC.

Neste momento, e depois de um aguaceiro, a temperatura desceu cerca de dois graus até aos 6,5ºC.

Precip. acumulada: 3mm


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Jan 2011 às 14:27)

Boa tarde!

Depois de ter vindo da Aroeira onde a temperatura rondava os 13ºC e o dia estava bastante agradável com sol. Chego aqui e estavam 10ºC e com chuva. Não haja dúvida o tejo é uma barreira meteorológica

Agora estão 10.9ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## zejorge (29 Jan 2011 às 14:44)

Olá boa tarde

Neste momento fez-se "noite", e um forte aguaceiro com algum granizo brindou esta zona do Alto Ribatejo. Sigo com 9,2º e com 3,4mm acumulados. A mínima registada foi de 3,1º às 02h06


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Jan 2011 às 15:23)

Boa tarde

Neste momento, 12.4ºC, 67%HR e 1011 hPa

Minima de hoje: *8.1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2011 às 15:29)

Enquanto que há meia década atrás nevava com alguma intensidade por estas bandas, tendo atingido -0,5ºC por volta das 15:30 (medidos com termómetro digital de margem de erro +-0,5ºC), hoje a tarde encontra-se calma, com céu muito nublado por Cumulus Congestus, e 10,7ºC.

Humidade nos 66% e pressão a 1012 hPa.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2011 às 17:40)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de *14,2ºC* uma bela tarde de sol...

Não choveu todo o dia apenas 0,4mm de madrugada

Agora estão 10,7ºC, 70%Hr, 1013,2hPa e vento fraco


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Jan 2011 às 17:42)

Boas

Neste momento, 11ºC, 66%HR  e 1012 hPa

Máxima de hoje: *12.5º*C


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jan 2011 às 17:46)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui hoje caiu apenas um aguaceiro ao inicio da tarde que acumulou 3mm


----------



## Geiras (29 Jan 2011 às 18:10)

Boas

Mínima de *4.6ºC* e 0.7mm acumulados durante a madrugada.

Agora estou com 10.6ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Jan 2011 às 18:38)

12.9ºC de máxima e mínima de 5.5ºC.

Agora 7.9ºC e vento inexistente.


----------



## Teles (29 Jan 2011 às 19:02)

Boas, temperatura actual de 5,0ºC , umas fotos de hoje:


----------



## Geiras (29 Jan 2011 às 19:07)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima:*13.4ºC*
Mínima: *4.6ºC*

Precipitação: *0.7mm*

______

Actual: 9.2ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## mortagua (29 Jan 2011 às 19:39)

Por aqui 3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2011 às 19:56)

7,5ºC por agora, a descer a um óptimo ritmo, tendo a máxima sido de *11,1ºC*.

*3,0mm* de precipitação acumulada ao longo do dia, e humidade actual de 71%.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2011 às 21:24)

Aqui já vou com 6,6ºC, 87%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2011 às 21:57)

Continua a fabulosa descida ao ritmo de -1,0ºC/h, estando actualmente com *5,3ºC*. 

Humidade nos 76% e vento nulo, estando o céu pouco nublado.


----------



## DRC (29 Jan 2011 às 21:59)

De acordo com a estação amadora de Bucelas (Loures) estão por lá *1,4ºC* e parece haver um aguaceiro a ir para lá que poderá até ser de água-neve ou mesmo neve.

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria está um pouco mais quentinho com 7ºC de temperatura.


----------



## c.bernardino (29 Jan 2011 às 22:09)

Pinheiro de Loures, arrabaldes de lisboa

pelas 20h55 registei um micro-nano-aguaceiro extremamente frio, estava uma temperatura de 3.5ºC com o céu nebulado.

pelas 22h estão 3.7ºC, céu limpo.

PS _ depois de escrever este post li o que um colega escreveu sobre bucelas. Eu não estou nada longe...


----------



## Profetaa (29 Jan 2011 às 22:20)

Boas....
Por cá 1.8ºC....
Algumas nuvens por aqui, na zona de Mira tenho informações que cai agora granizo.


----------



## fsl (29 Jan 2011 às 22:25)

Oeiras com cerca de 4ºs a menos que ontem







Condições actuais   (actualizado às 29-01-11 22:19) 
Temperatura: 6.3°C Wind chill: 6.3°C Humidade: 85%  Ponto Condensação: 3.9°C  
Pressão: 1015.1 hPa Vento: 0.0 km/hr  NNW  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 1.4 mm


----------



## Profetaa (29 Jan 2011 às 22:40)

Desde o meu ultimo Post, entretanto a temperatura subiu para 3.5ºc, porque começou a chover.....


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2011 às 22:55)

Em Odivelas sigo com 5,1ºC.

Aproxima-se um aguaceiro.

-----------

EDIT(23:10).

Do aguaceiro que se revelou fraco, resultaram meia dúzia de pedrinhas de granizo.
A temperatura nem buliu. Mantém-se nos 5,1ºC


----------



## iceworld (29 Jan 2011 às 23:02)

Profetaa disse:


> Desde o meu ultimo Post, entretanto a temperatura subiu para 3.5ºc, porque começou a chover.....



Como evoluiu a situação?

Será que esses aguaceiros estão só junto à costa?


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jan 2011 às 23:09)

Boa noite!
Aqui, para não variar, a temperatura teima em não descer nada por aí além...
Sigo com 8.6ºC, 55%HR e 1015hpa.
Começa a surgir uma neblina que provavelmente dará em nevoeiro...

Extremos do dia:

8.5ºC (deverá cair antes da meia noite)
13.6ºC.


----------



## Profetaa (29 Jan 2011 às 23:18)

iceworld disse:


> Como evoluiu a situação?
> 
> Será que esses aguaceiros estão só junto à costa?



Pois isso não sei, mas cerca de 15 minutos depois de me terem dito que caia granizo em Mira, começou a chover aqui, entretanto notei que se aproximava precipitação porque a Temp. não parou de subir até aos 4.3º.
Neste momento já não chove e a Temp. está com tendencia para voltar a descer, se foi a mesma celula que passou em Mira e em Febres, a sua direcção é litoral para interior, por isso estejam atentos se ela ai chegar


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2011 às 23:20)

Aqui ia com 6,0ºC e agora estão 6,5ºC e deve ir chover dentro de mais ou menos meia hora


----------



## cardu (29 Jan 2011 às 23:24)

pessoal.... vai uma célula a caminho de Tomar e nesta cidade estão zero graus....


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2011 às 23:29)

Agora ate esta a descer quando esperava a subida pela aproximação da chuva, estou com 6,1ºC agora


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Jan 2011 às 23:30)

Está a chover com 4.9ºC !

Vento inexistente.


----------



## Gongas (29 Jan 2011 às 23:34)

Começa a pingar por Coimbra...Temperatura nos 3ºC. ( Carro).
Esta noite parece que vamos ter surpresas


----------



## Profetaa (29 Jan 2011 às 23:37)

Gongas disse:


> Começa a pingar por Coimbra...Temperatura nos 3ºC. ( Carro).
> Esta noite parece que vamos ter surpresas



eu bem disse que a celula ia nessa direcção...agora que parou a precipitação a Temp, volta a dscer 3.5º neste momento....


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Jan 2011 às 23:41)

olá 

Tem sido um dia de céu em geral muito nublado com algumas abertas e intercalado com alguns aguaceiros ocasionalmente moderados.

Pouco passava do meio dia, era este o cenário às portas de Cantanhede virado a norte:






De momento não chove, o céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo (possível observação) e a temperatura a descer acentuadamente, a qual vai nos *4ºC*.


----------



## iceworld (29 Jan 2011 às 23:45)

Gongas disse:


> Começa a pingar por Coimbra...Temperatura nos 3ºC. ( Carro).
> Esta noite parece que vamos ter surpresas



Aqui nada.
Deve ser muito localizado onde te encontras??


----------



## irpsit (29 Jan 2011 às 23:50)

Eu acho que aqueles que estão no litoral ou perto do litoral aos 200-300 metros ainda poderão ver um ou outro aguaceiro de gelo, água-neve ou neve. Há uma pequena linha de possiveis aguaceiros algures entre Aveiro e Leiria (ver satélite). Mas podem ser só umas pingas.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 11,6ºC

Mín - 5,7ºC

Precipitação - 1,4 mm


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2011 às 00:02)

Mesmo com as nuvens e a precipitação por perto a temperatura desceu para os actuais 5,7ºC e 87%Hr


----------



## hurricane (30 Jan 2011 às 00:05)

segundo os modelos do GFS a cota de neve vai andar pelos 400 metros de madrugada na serra dos Candeeiros e neste momento está a cair granizo e temperatura nos 6 graus mas eu estou perto do mar e aos 200 metros portanto lá na serra nunca se sabe.


----------



## Gongas (30 Jan 2011 às 00:05)

iceworld disse:


> Aqui nada.
> Deve ser muito localizado onde te encontras??





São Martinho do Bispo. Mas já parou...


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Jan 2011 às 00:25)

Alguns núcleos nebulosos aproximam-se vindos de WNW que acabam por se apresentar de forma mais ou menos dispersa e durante a noite é sempre difícil avaliar a distância a que esta se encontra. Por exemplo agora observa-se alguma nebulosidade alta e uma ligeira tendência para nevoeiro, mas o que domina é obviamente o frio.

Ainda *4ºC*.


----------



## hurricane (30 Jan 2011 às 00:33)

um valente trovao agora e esta tudo meio branco do grazino


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2011 às 00:47)

A entrada de nebulosidade instável está neste momento a originar aguaceiros e trovoadas no litoral oeste (entre Peniche e a Figueira da Foz). Vento moderado durante os aguaceiros, que podem ser de granizo.
Provavelmente estas células deverão perder actividade à medida que fazem o percurso por superfície emersa, uma vez que deixam de estar alimentadas de vapor de água procedente do Atlântico...

ImapWeather


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2011 às 00:56)

hurricane disse:


> um valente trovao agora e esta tudo meio branco do grazino



Tens a temperatura daí ?


----------



## Pisfip (30 Jan 2011 às 01:00)

Confirmo! Sequencia de 6 trovoes com varios relampagos mesmo aqui! 
Temp. Actual: 2.5º Impressionante! Esteve antes deste aguaceiro nos 1.5º 
De momento, chuva fraca.
Sera de esperar mais alguma coisa para aqui?


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2011 às 01:06)

Não entendo.

Mas neste momento no litoral centro tudo circula no sentido Norte-Sul.


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2011 às 01:06)

Pisfip disse:


> Confirmo! Sequencia de 6 trovoes com varios relampagos mesmo aqui!
> Temp. Actual: 2.5º Impressionante! Esteve antes deste aguaceiro nos 1.5º
> De momento, chuva fraca.
> Sera de esperar mais alguma coisa para aqui?




Depende da precipitação, é seguir o satélite http://sat24.com/sp
Dá ideia que é por muito pouco que não tem neve visto que são aguaceiros que arrastam frio de altura.


----------



## meteo (30 Jan 2011 às 01:12)

Pisfip disse:


> Confirmo! Sequencia de 6 trovoes com varios relampagos mesmo aqui!
> Temp. Actual: 2.5º Impressionante! Esteve antes deste aguaceiro nos 1.5º
> De momento, chuva fraca.
> Sera de esperar mais alguma coisa para aqui?



Muito interessante o tempo por ai 
Mesmo que não neve,é sem duvida excelente  trovoada,chuva e 2,5ºC por ai!! 

Oeiras vai nos 7,4º.


----------



## Pisfip (30 Jan 2011 às 01:22)

Por agora tudo mais calmo, a chuva parou.
Despeço-me com 2,4º tendencia para descer.

Boa sorte a todos para possiveis surpresas.


----------



## Pisfip (30 Jan 2011 às 01:27)

01.26: Trovaaao!  Quando pensava que tudo tinha passado, volta a carregar. E pelo satelite parece que vai durar.


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2011 às 01:30)

No meu ver não irá existir surpresas.

A circulação é Norte-Sul, sempre com temperaturas demasiado positivas.


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2011 às 01:36)

Temos uma janela de opurtunidade aberta até cerca das 12z...teremos forçamento vertical devido á entrada do nucleo frio em altura e á passagem do eixo do cavado ( -30 a -33 de T500, e até -2/-3 na T850).

Poderão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros de neve em locais da zona oeste, onde haverá tambem alguma humidade maritima nos niveis baixos a forneçer energia á linha de instabilidade...qualquer celula mais forte poderá portanto gerar um fluxo frio descendente que baixe a cota até aos 300-400m

Depois das 12z não haverá tanto forçamento vertical, mas o gradiente termico deverá manter o regime de aguaceiros...mas infelizmente teremos tambem mais calor nos niveis baixos...


----------



## hurricane (30 Jan 2011 às 01:42)

Aqui na minha zona so chove ainda nao parou à umas 2 horas mas so ouvi aquele trovao. a temperatura é que está bastante mais alta. no meu parapeito marca 6,1ºC mas mesmo em espaço aberto duvido que esteja menos. na serra é provavel que esteja a nevar. alguem confirma?


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2011 às 01:42)

stormy disse:


> Temos uma janela de opurtunidade aberta até cerca das 12z...teremos forçamento vertical devido á entrada do nucleo frio em altura e á passagem do eixo do cavado ( -30 a -33 de T500, e até -2/-3 na T850).
> 
> Poderão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros de neve em locais da zona oeste, onde haverá tambem alguma humidade maritima nos niveis baixos a forneçer energia á linha de instabilidade...qualquer celula mais forte poderá portanto gerar um fluxo frio descendente que baixe a cota até aos 300-400m
> 
> Depois das 12z não haverá tanto forçamento vertical, mas o gradiente termico deverá manter o regime de aguaceiros...mas infelizmente teremos tambem mais calor nos niveis baixos...



No meu ver nunca poderá passar de uns aguaceiros com granizo.


----------



## Profetaa (30 Jan 2011 às 01:49)

estou com 0.9ºC e tudo muito calmo....


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2011 às 01:50)

Lousano disse:


> No meu ver nunca poderá passar de uns aguaceiros com granizo.



Neve é muito provável que não, mas estava a recordar-me das datas de 29 Janeiro 2006 e de 28 Janeiro 2007, e como hoje é 30 Janeiro, não devia haver duas sem três 


Mas a Janeiro de 2006 foi diferente, um núcleo muito mais activo. Para recordar:


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2011 às 01:50)

Lousano disse:


> No meu ver nunca poderá passar de uns aguaceiros com granizo.



Seria necessário vento a baixa altidude de Este, extremamente seco, para que se existisse neve, algo que não existe.

EDIT: Não tinha visto o teu post, mas reafirmo o que disse.


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2011 às 01:59)

Sigo com 7,1ºC e é muito provável que a mínima já tenha sido alcançada com 5,7ºC no terraço e 5,1ºC perto do solo, daqui a meia hora uma hora ira chover e a temperatura vai se manter por estes valores penso eu toda a madrugada com altos e baixos devido aos aguaceiros mas sem nunca descer muito! frio vai ser nas próximas noites com céu limpo! principalmente até quarta


----------



## Profetaa (30 Jan 2011 às 02:10)

0.6º ceu limpo, mas pelo satelite parece que vai entrar algo...ou não??


----------



## squidward (30 Jan 2011 às 03:51)

está neste momento a cair um aguaceiro e sigo com *5.8ºC*


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2011 às 07:32)

Bom dia.

Por aqui nevoeiro cerrado e -1,9ºC 

A mínima até ao momento foi de -2,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2011 às 08:42)

Bom dia.

Noite fresca, e nova mínima do ano, com *3,3ºC* (ainda assim, muito longe das mínimas anuais dos anos anteriores).

De momento sigo com 3,7ºC, humidade nos 86% e céu pouco nublado.

*1,0mm* acumulados


----------



## Profetaa (30 Jan 2011 às 09:43)

Bom dia.
Sigo com 2.2ºC, ceu com poucas nuvens, minima da noite foi -0.8ªC.
Depois da chuva de ontem á noite, que nos fez sonhar, acordamos com tudo branco devido a uma intensa camada de geada, que parece que vai continuar durante a semana...
Os nossos amigos la de cima é parece que estão com sorte....


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2011 às 10:16)

Boas

Aqui graças ao céu ter limpado e ainda bem!! a mínima ainda desceu aos *4,4ºC*  a 0,1 da mínima do ano!

Agora um céu incrivelmente limpo como ainda não tinha feito este ano  vai ser giro ver as inversões nos próximos dias 

Temperatura actual de 9,9ºC, 75%Hr, 1015,6hPa e vento fraco!!

De madrugada acabei por não registar precipitação ao contrario do previsto.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jan 2011 às 10:30)

Registei 0,5mm durante a noite e uma mínima de 2.3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2011 às 11:03)

Mínima de 5,5 ºC numa noite de céu limpo.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Jan 2011 às 11:29)

Por Tomar uma mínima de -3.1 ºC (07:05)


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (30 Jan 2011 às 12:41)

Resumo de Ontem:

Estado do tempo muito variável.
Céu pouco nublado com sol e vento fraco, ainda assim com períodos de céu muito nublado/encoberto e alguns aguaceiros com vento moderado.
Terminei o dia com céu muito nublado e neblina.

Precipitação: 5mm

Máxima do dia: +10.5 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +4.2 (Frio) 

Já agora sigo com céu pouco nublado e sol.

Temperatura actual: +9.1 (Frio)

O inicio da manhã foi bastante frio com uma mínima de 2.1 (Frio) .

Durante a madrugada registaram-se 2mm de precipitação.


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2011 às 13:57)

Por aqui o dia segue agradável com uma temperatura actual de 12,1ºC, humidade nos 57% e o vento a soprar fraco! poucas nuvens no céu.


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2011 às 14:07)

Boas

Hoje tive uma mínima de* 1.9ºC* e nada acumulei.
Mínima de ontem:* 4.1ºC*
Agora sigo com 12.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jorge1990 (30 Jan 2011 às 14:32)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 11.7ºC e 63%HR

Minima de hoje: *6.3ºC*


----------



## squidward (30 Jan 2011 às 16:02)

nova mínima do ano  *3.2ºC*
ainda é uma mínima muito _fraquinha_, comparativamente aos últimos 3 anos.

por agora sigo com 13.5ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2011 às 16:23)

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado, o vento fraco e 9,8ºC.

Tmax: 10,6ºC


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jan 2011 às 16:24)

Por aqui a mínima foi -0,2ºC e atualmente estão 12,2ºC.


----------



## DRC (30 Jan 2011 às 17:07)

Temperatura actual de *11,3ºC* e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## jorge1990 (30 Jan 2011 às 17:33)

Boas

Neste momento, 11.7ºC e 68%HR

Máxima de hoje: *12.4ºC*


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2011 às 17:49)

Boas

Máxima: *13.2ºC*
Mínima:*1.9ºC*


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jan 2011 às 17:55)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui sigo com 10.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2011 às 18:28)

Min:*4,4ºC*
Máx:*13,3ºC*

Agora estão 10,5ºC, 69%,1016,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Rainy (30 Jan 2011 às 18:43)

Será possivel haver geada/gelo por aqui esta proxima/s noite/s.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jan 2011 às 20:19)

Atualmente estão 6,6ºC e a humidade é de 80%.
Estive agora aqui a ver os registos da estação da Figueira do IM e por volta das 6 horas acumulou-se precipitação com uma temperatura de cerca de 0,2ºC. Será que terá nevado ou pelo menos caído aguaneve?


----------



## Teles (30 Jan 2011 às 20:47)

Boas, por aqui choveu durante a madrugada que acumulou 8,4mm,  temperatura actual de 7,3ºC, temperatura máxima de 13,0ºC.
Fotos de hoje:


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2011 às 20:53)

Bonitas fotos


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2011 às 21:08)

Dia de sol na região oeste, com os aguaceiros a passar ao longe no mar.
Óptimos para passeios ao ar livre.

Desde Mafra:





Serra de Sintra ao fundo:





Foz do Lisandro.


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2011 às 21:32)

Sigo com 8.2ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jan 2011 às 21:35)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 13.4ºC

T.Minima: -1.8ºC

Houve geada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jan 2011 às 21:36)

Já agora belas fotos teles.


----------



## F_R (30 Jan 2011 às 21:58)

Boas neste momento 6.6ºC

Mínima 0.9ºC
Máxima 12.4ºC


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2011 às 22:05)

Em meia hora a temperatura desceu 2.4ºC 

6.1ºC actuais, vento nulo e 78%HR.


----------



## Teles (30 Jan 2011 às 23:30)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado , temperatura actua de 6,1ºC,  1018hpa , vento nulo e humidade:48%


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2011 às 23:47)

Teles disse:


> Por aqui céu pouco nublado , temperatura actua de 6,1ºC,  1024hpa , vento nulo e humidade:48%



1024hPa?  

Sigo com 5.1ºC, vento fraco/nulo, 83%HR e 1019hPa.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2011 às 00:04)

Por aqui estou com 9,4ºC, 7)%Hr, 1018,2hpa e vento fraco! esperava mais frio mas pronto! as mínimas de terça e quarta vão ser bem mais interessantes


----------



## Lousano (31 Jan 2011 às 00:13)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 5,3ºC.

Ontem foi o dia mais frio do ano, com temperatura média de 3,7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2011 às 02:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 11,4ºC

Mín - 4,7ºC


----------



## Lousano (31 Jan 2011 às 08:30)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com nevoeiro e -0,4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2011 às 09:20)

Bom dia!
Tédio meteorológico absoluto, com céu limpo, fresco sem estar frio... enfim, uma treta...
Sigo com 9.4ºC, 50%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos de ontem:

5.8ºC
13.4ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jan 2011 às 11:39)

Bom dia!

Sigo com 9.8ºC céu limpo e vento moderado. A sensação de  é elevada.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2011 às 12:44)

Boa tarde.

O vento que sopra eleva a sensação de frio, ainda que estejam 10,4ºC.

Humidade em queda, nos 40% e pressão a 1020 hPa.

A mínima foi de *7,4ºC*.


----------



## jorge1990 (31 Jan 2011 às 13:43)

Boa tarde

Neste momento, 11ºC, 59%HR e 1020 hPa

Minima de hoje: *8ºC*

Céu limpo


----------



## Lousano (31 Jan 2011 às 15:24)

A máxima hoje foi de 11,7ºC

Neste momento 10,5ºC

A segunda quinzena de Janeiro fria, fez com que a temperatura média do mês seja igual à de Janeiro de 2010: 9,1ºC


----------



## F_R (31 Jan 2011 às 15:25)

Boas

12.4ºC neste momento

Mínima de 3.9ºC
Máxima de 13.7ºC


----------



## HotSpot (31 Jan 2011 às 16:39)

Extremos de Hoje:

*13.1 °C (15:02 UTC)*
*5.2 °C (07:34 UTC)*

A mínima ainda pode ser batida até ao fim do dia. Bastante provável.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Jan 2011 às 16:46)

A mínima foi de 3,2ºC, maldito vento.
Neste momento estão 11,7º e vento fraco.


----------



## jorge1990 (31 Jan 2011 às 17:06)

Boas

Neste momento, 11.5ºC, 62%HR e 1019 hPa

Máxima de hoje: *11.8ºC*


----------



## fablept (31 Jan 2011 às 18:41)

Ontem durante toda a noite fez cá uma ventania em Peniche..e eu tirei a estação à tarde para fazer uns testes


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2011 às 19:03)

Boas

Mínima:*7,8ºC (08:35)* pode ser batida antes das 00h!
Máxima:*13,6ºC (15:49)*

Rajada máxima:*33,8km/h (11:29)*

Agora:
9,7ºC
61%Hr
1022,4hPa
vento fraco a moderado


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Jan 2011 às 19:25)

Resumo de ontem:

Céu pouco nublado e sol com períodos de muito nublado,vento fraco.
Terminei o dia com céu nublado e neblina.

Precipitação durante a madrugada: 2mm

Máxima do dia: +10.5 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +2.1 (Frio) 

Já agora sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: +7.2 (Frio)  (Em brutal queda)

Máxima do dia: +11.4 (Agradável) 

Mínima do dia até agora: +1.5 (Frio)  (Houve alguma formação de geada)

Até logo


----------



## F_R (31 Jan 2011 às 19:37)

Está a descer a bom ritmo

Agora já 7.6ºC


----------



## lsalvador (31 Jan 2011 às 19:51)

Extremos do dia

14.4 ºC (14:21)
-1.3 ºC (05:38)

Neste momento esta com 5.2º a descer rápido.


----------



## Geiras (31 Jan 2011 às 20:20)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima:*13.0ºC*
Mínima:*4.7ºC*

Rajada máxima:* 25.9km/h*

Agora sigo com 9.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2011 às 21:44)

Boa noite!
Dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, seguindo neste momento com 9.3ºC, 49%HR, 1025hpa.

Extremos do dia:

8.8ºC
12.6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jan 2011 às 21:59)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.0ºC

T.Minima: -0,2ºC

Houve geada


----------



## Geiras (31 Jan 2011 às 23:03)

Já vou com* 4.6ºC* (nova mínima do dia) e vento nulo. 

EDIT(22:23): *3.5ºC*  Vento nulo!


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Jan 2011 às 23:19)

olá 

Dia de céu com algumas nuvens mas também com muito sol e vento em geral fraco.
A noite promete seguir o registo das anteriores com acentuado arrefecimento.

Estou com cerca de *3ºC*.


----------



## F_R (1 Fev 2011 às 00:01)

Fecho o dia com 4.2ºC


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2011 às 00:12)

Mínima de ontem (dia 31): *3.0ºC*


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2011 às 00:54)

Aqui o frio esta difícil de apertar!!  sigo com 7,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2011 às 12:42)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 11,6ºC

Mín - 7,7ºC


----------

